# overclocking amd 6400+ black



## fullinfusion (Jan 11, 2008)

I need help o/c the AMD 6400 black..Current settings are FSB 215 and the HT/NB 5x... Multiplyer 16x..the rest is on auto.. She run's great at 3.44Ghz.. But i know she'll run more but thats why i'm posting for helpTemp's at idle 21c and running Gears of war takes it to 38-40c.
 I'm running and ASUS M2R32-MVP mobo..GeForce 7900gs..Thermaltake 750w psu..4 stick's of kingston DDR2 667Mhz 1gig dual channel ram.. ant a thermaltake V1 air cooler..

Oh yeah and also the Ht link is showing 860 mhz.. i hear you can run up to and not much over 1Ghz? is that true? Thanks.


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Jan 11, 2008)

HT/NB can't be at 5x multi and still get a HT link of 860mips. Multi must be on auto because you are right. HT Link likes to stay under 1200 and if you have a really high FSB like 300Mhz a 3x multi seems to be the most stable.

So you next step is to lower your CPU multi from 16x to 15x. Then Up the FSB to 230. This will give you the same 3.446Ghz. Lower the divider on your ram so it's not oc'd to far. Then just keep pushing the FSB up. You may have to add some voltage to the NB/SB if you find it unstable. Also once you start upping the FSB you need to pay close attention to the speeds your ram are running at.

ALSO: ADD your system specs to your sig.


----------



## fullinfusion (Jan 11, 2008)

thanks Zim.. the o/c im running is very stable @3.44ghz.. with the cpu multi backed down to 15x and the fsb turned upto 230 what is the advantage? 
Ps not sure how to do the sig thing.. help?


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Jan 11, 2008)

Well the advantage is you are no longer increasing your CPU by 16Mhz per 1 Mhz on FSb.

So you can take some of the load off the cpu (in a sense) and place it on the FSB. Your ram is rated at 333Mhz FSB on a 1:1 ratio. However your motherboard will not let you clock the FSB much higher then 300. So this a good way to get the most out of your ram,  FSB and cpu.

This gives you the advantage of a good blend memory OC and good CPU OC.

Another way to say it is if you went with a 15x multi and 230FSB you have effectively kept the same CPU overclock AND increased your RAM 30Mhz (60Mhz DDR2), so now your RAM is running faster and on a faster bus (30Mhz). So you get a big performance increase over just clocking up the CPU.


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Jan 11, 2008)

in the upper right you should see a thing for Private messages. Just click it and this will take you into your profile. You should notice a button on the left called "SYstem Specs"...Fill in the blanks and submit.


----------



## fullinfusion (Jan 11, 2008)

ok thanks Zim i'll go try your settings
be back soon and thank you


----------



## fullinfusion (Jan 11, 2008)

ok well i have now...
Core 3.45ghz
Multiplier 15x
Bus Speed 230mhz
HT Link 926.1 mhz
the system runs much smoother now..do i change NB HT speed? it's still on auto..


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Jan 11, 2008)

No, it looks like auto is working fine. If it goes over 1150-1200 you may want to manually drop it to 4x or 3x depending on how far you can push the FSB.

So now just start bumping up the FSB by 5Mhz and when you start to have issues like windows wont boot fully, increase Voltage to CPU. Be sure to check your RAM speeds. You should get CPU-z (which is avialable in the download section on this site). You can check your ram/fsb/cpu speeds using this tool.


----------



## fullinfusion (Jan 11, 2008)

thanks Zim.. i already run CPU-z and the numbers i posted on the last post was where i got it from.. ok i'll be back in a couple min with a new bench mark for you.
Thanks again.


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Jan 11, 2008)

Ideally you should really drop your CPU multi to around a 9x, Drop the divder on the RAM so it is underclocked and see how far you can push the FSB. This will give you the MAX FSB the motherboard will run. Once you know the Max of the FSB write that number down. 

Then drop the FSB to stock and CPU multi to 8x and keep ram on a 1:1 ratio and see how far the RAM will go, just keep increasing the FSB until it seems unstable. You may need to add voltage to the RAM. This will give you your max RAM clock.

So now you know the max your ram will run at, the max your FSB is capable of, and the max your CPU will attain. Now blend all three together to get the best performace. However do not try to run with all three at the max!! Pick a middle ground. It would be insane if you tried to run at 300FSB with a 16Multi on a crazy high mem ratio....= Reset Bios. Or worse.

Im betting you can do a 275FSB with a 13x Multi on CPU and 3x HT link, and 1:1 mem ratio...You maybe able to go even higher on the mem ratio, since 1:1 will only give you a 550Mhz DDR2


----------



## erocker (Jan 11, 2008)

fullinfusion said:


> ok well i have now...
> Core 3.45ghz
> Multiplier 15x
> Bus Speed 230mhz
> ...



Is there any chance you could either take a pic of your bios under the "jumper-free config" menu, or find a scree of it?  If it's like my bios, I could help you a lot.  I believe if you get your HT link around 1200 (300x4) lowered your CPU multiplier to compensate, and put the mem divider at 1.66 it will really scream.  Hopefully your memory can run that fast.  If not, just lower the mem divider one more.  Good luck!


----------



## fullinfusion (Jan 11, 2008)

core 3.53
multi 15x
bus speed 235
ht link 940
 wow and to think i was done lol! ok i can take a pic of the Bios but how do i post it?


----------



## sneekypeet (Jan 11, 2008)

fullinfusion said:


> core 3.53
> multi 15x
> bus speed 235
> ht link 940
> wow and to think i was done lol! ok i can take a pic of the Bios but how do i post it?




http://www.techpowerup.org/


----------



## trog100 (Jan 11, 2008)

it might go higher for quick benching runs but 3.4 gig is about as high as a amd 64 bit chip will reasonably go 24/7.. 

the series is at the end of its life.. amd are already clocking the shit out of a 6400 chip before u get it.. there aint much left.. 

the winning team cruise the losing team go as fast as they can to try and keep up.. the amd 6400 is the end of the line..

trog

ps.. take my 6000+ chip.. a small increase in fsb speed takes it to 3.4 gig without the slightest problem.. the 6400 with its higher multiplier would go to 3.6 under the same circumstances.. the problem.. the chip wont make the trip.. or not without loads of volts it wont..

a 6400 chip must be the easiest chip in the world to take to its limit.. why.. cos its nearly there when u get it..


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Jan 11, 2008)

I dont have any links on hand, but I know I have seen many rigs running 3.6Ghz with BE chips as 24/7 machines. But I do agree with you 100% this is the end of the line for this series of chips.

KNowing that...You may want to stay around 3.4 - 3.6 Ghz and instead lower the multi and try to squeze out as much as you can from the RAM and FSB and RAM timings.


----------



## fullinfusion (Jan 11, 2008)

240 fsb wont even boot into windows..
i'll just try the 1st setting of
core 3.45
multi 15x
bus speed 230
Ht link 920
 thanks for the help and ill let ya know how it runs after the burn in test.


----------



## fullinfusion (Jan 11, 2008)

javascript:SelectAndCopy('imgurl')


----------



## sneekypeet (Jan 11, 2008)

fullinfusion said:


> javascript:SelectAndCopy('imgurl')



select/highlight the tag at the bottom that has IMG tags aorund it , then rightclick and copy the link. Post it on here. Should work better!


----------



## trog100 (Jan 11, 2008)

basically if it was possible to clock the poor old amd chip in a reassible fashion and significant amount there would be no reason for me to have moved to intel..

except the realites of amd life.. take the 6400 chip for what it is and run the easy to get 3.4 gig..

the 6000 and 6400 chips are the same they just come in different boxes.. the retail 6000 chip is the best buy.. the black edition more a con.. 

trog

ps.. here i go again sneaky.. saying its easy to clock the amd chip.. 

but it is.. leave the multiplier where it is.. feed as much voltrage to the chip as u dare and keep taking the fsb up.. the chip will be the limiter.. it will go as far as it will go..


----------



## DeAtHWiSh (Jan 11, 2008)

Well, I've been at 3.6 stable now for a couple of weeks, and past all the stress tests just fine on my 6400+. I've also taken it to 3.9ghz but only stable for about 4 hours, but this chip if everything is right has alot of potential, it just take time and patients. Oh and at 3.9 my temps during stress where still -15c.


----------



## fullinfusion (Jan 11, 2008)

http://www.techpowerup.org/uploaded.php?file=080111/IM000477705.jpg


----------



## fullinfusion (Jan 11, 2008)

thanks sneeky i got it now lol


----------



## trog100 (Jan 11, 2008)

DeAtHWiSh said:


> Well, I've been at 3.6 stable now for a couple of weeks, and past all the stress tests just fine on my 6400+. I've also taken it to 3.9ghz but only stable for about 4 hours, but this chip if everything is right has alot of potential, it just take time and patients. Oh and at 3.9 my temps during stress where still -15c.



absolutely magic.. vapour chill land and for what.. bugger all.. any half decent intel chip will wipe the floor with it on a stock cooler..

trog


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Jan 11, 2008)

To go above 235 your gonna have to take that CPU voltage off default and start adding voltage. But before you do that what are your temps at under load? You may have to add voltage anyways just to make it more stable at the 235x15. be sure to check your temps. Lets not fry your shiny new BE chip.

Time Patients and a VapoCHill Cooler...LMAO! Love to see the -15c. (not sarcasm)


----------



## sneekypeet (Jan 11, 2008)

fullinfusion said:


> thanks sneeky i got it now lol



Next time set the pixels to like 800-900 (step #2)and use the bottom link to post the actual picture. Like so!


----------



## fullinfusion (Jan 11, 2008)

Thank you thank you and lol thank you... I took your advice Zim about turning down the multi to 15x and raising the FSB to 230.. your right,it's a good blend of cpu and memory o/c.. she's running sweet and hasn't crashed under heavy load.. the temp is running at a steady 39c under  load.. thanks again.. i'll keep it safe and run those settings..


----------



## trog100 (Jan 11, 2008)

perhaps we need two forums.. extreme overclocking.. which in essence costs money and is overclcoking for the pure thrill of overclocking plus bragging rights of course..

then we have the more mundane kind of over clocking.. the type done to save money and in a reasonable fashion.. even this can be split into two types.. the normal usage 24/7 type and the not really practical only for benching type..

the only type i think practical for the amd chip is the save money practical type.. all my comments have been based on this.. if folks want to spend money trying to turn a donkey into a race horse for the fun of it its up to them...

as a donkey goes the amd chip does a good job.. i aint knocking it.. just trying to be realistic about what it is.. 


trog


----------



## DeAtHWiSh (Jan 11, 2008)

Can you guys tell me what you find funny, I mean seriously, I don't get it? Is it the vapochill or somethine?? And yeah trog, your right, but I'm not here to debate intel and amd, where talking about 6400 and i'm planinng to keep it that way.


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Jan 11, 2008)

In short yes, the vapochill, however it wasnt a shot at you in anyway. Just saying that users like you, and to a lesser extent even me with water are a minority among PC users. Its cool. SO the average user is never going to attain what you are capable of with that monster of a cooling solution.


----------



## DeAtHWiSh (Jan 11, 2008)

oh got you, lol. Your right, I shouldn't even state what I can get on my 6400 because it's probably impossible using other cooling hardware. Oh well, it gives them and idea at least.  What lian-li case you using by the way?


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Jan 12, 2008)

I use the Lian Li PC-65B, been a great case. Had it for over...dang how long has it been. 4+ years.


----------



## Urbklr (Jan 12, 2008)

Great mobo, i had it before this one. Mine did 345+ FSB with max voltage. Your HT link can go MUCH higher, if you want it too. Well....yours wont at that FSB...but that board should do 1500+MHz on the HT link. Mine topped at 1565MHz.


----------



## philbrown23 (Jan 12, 2008)

the problem is you are running auto volts if they were manually set you could push it to at least 3.6 I'm willing to bet I did it with my 5000+ black edition


----------



## Vertol (Jan 12, 2008)

I have a 5600+ and I run this stable : 
http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=293493
so you no you can run higher .


----------



## fullinfusion (Jan 12, 2008)

Core speed 3.45
Multiplier x15
Bus speed 230
HT Link 1150

is the bus to high?
i've playing around to keep the core at 3.45 and tryn to up the ht bus a little more then 1000
am i going to hurt any thing?
it's running stable so far with the stress test


----------



## fullinfusion (Jan 12, 2008)

.


----------



## fullinfusion (Jan 12, 2008)

sorry about the HUGE photo.. I'm new to the site and tryin to grasp the picture size


----------



## fullinfusion (Jan 12, 2008)

View attachment 11601


----------



## sneekypeet (Jan 12, 2008)

check the resize button , then put in 800-900 like I did in the box. It will shrink it for ya. Ten use the same bottom line to get the image in your post.







Nice OC!
I see I was a bit late on the help.


----------



## fullinfusion (Jan 12, 2008)

thanks peet... when i resize and you say to click on the bottom post? i have but nothing happens


----------



## sneekypeet (Jan 12, 2008)

left click to highlight it >>right click and copy....make a spot in the post and rightclick and paste the bottom of the two links!


----------



## fullinfusion (Jan 12, 2008)




----------



## fullinfusion (Jan 12, 2008)

that better?


----------



## sneekypeet (Jan 12, 2008)

yes much better. TYVM !


----------



## fullinfusion (Jan 12, 2008)

sorry peet.. so anyways what ya think of the ht bus speed? to high? can it run and be a 24/7


----------



## sneekypeet (Jan 12, 2008)

you need to stability test it and find out. I run 3DMark 05-06 and see if it passes and if I decide Im not pushing the FSB higher, I stability test.

If you have nothing else to do...game the snot out of it for an hour or two. If you have somethin else to do run Orthos or Prime95. I like OCCT also .


----------



## fullinfusion (Jan 12, 2008)

sounds good i'll giver a shot..


----------



## trog100 (Jan 12, 2008)

the fsb on the amd system isnt really an fsb.. just an external clock that governs every thing else..

the base clock is 200 mhz.. ht is 5 x this.. cpu is 16 x this.. memory would be 1 x 1 but can be slowed down using a divider..

the ht is normally 1000.. 5 x the 200.. its okay anywhere between 800 and 1200.. there is no measurable loss or gain from it going a bit faster or a bit slower..

being as amd has the memory controler on the cpu the same gain isnt got as with intel where running the fsb higher makes the memory bandwidth faster/greater..

with amd its down to how fast the cpu goes.. and separately how fast the memory goes plus timings..

so its cpu as fast as reasonably possible.. the fsb dosnt matter.. memory as fast as possible.. lower the timings if u have to so as to get more actual speed.. 

it really dosnt matter whether u go 15 x 230 or 16 x 215 to get your 3.45 gig.. use whichever fits in with the memory better.. if your memory makes the 230 trip why not but it aint crucial.. if it dosnt.. use the 215 trip.. 

the 16 x 215 should be more stable.. and be easier.. just up your vcore to 1.4 or slightly over.. no other adjustments should be required

being as the chip is so near its limit.. nothing else needs stressing to get it up where it will go.. one thing thow.. all chips have their sweet spots.. a point where they go with just a small voltage increase 1.4 being nice.. then the law of diminishing returns sets in big time.. lots of voltage is required to get a small extra speed gain..

that small speed gain isnt really noticeable and isnt important..  only to extreme overclockers.. to normal people it isnt worth the effort.. or more accurately the voltage (heat) u have to feed the chip to get it..

trog

ps.. a simple guide on how clock the amd 6400 chip.. cant be easier 

ps.. 2.. my memory 1 to 1 comment was 939 ddr 400 left over thinking.. stuck in the past.. he he .. 2 to 1 would be ddr2 800..


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jan 12, 2008)

fullinfusion said:


> ok well i have now...
> Core 3.45ghz
> Multiplier 15x
> Bus Speed 230mhz
> ...



No offense but it looks like your running a 4x ht multi, just pointing out and helping. 

Up it to 5x if your stuck at that FSB.

EDIT: Just seen above pics: Your doing great! Well done and nice overclock!


----------



## DeAtHWiSh (Jan 12, 2008)

ZenZimZaliben said:


> I use the Lian Li PC-65B, been a great case. Had it for over...dang how long has it been. 4+ years.



Any mods you've done to it, like for wire management?


----------



## trickson (Jan 12, 2008)

fullinfusion said:


> View attachment 11601



Nice Over clock on that 6400+ ! Pics of you computer


----------



## fullinfusion (Jan 12, 2008)

hey thank's guy's for all the help.
I owe my results to the kind people in this forum that has helped me out.
After running 3D benchmark 06 numerous times i've come to the conclusion that my HT link speed running at 1076 gave me the highest score versus the 1150mhz Ht Link.
Bench mark the test of 1150 ht gave a score of 4321
'''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''1076 ht gave a score of *4330*
''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''920  ht gave a score of 4318


----------



## trickson (Jan 12, 2008)

WOW very nice setup . love the case and colors as well .great job on both the OC and your case !


----------



## fullinfusion (Jan 12, 2008)

Thanks Trick for the kind words.
I checked out your case and WOW NICE!! what type of cooler is that? 
I also like how the Psu sits on the bottom.


----------



## trickson (Jan 12, 2008)

fullinfusion said:


> Thanks Trick for the kind words.
> I checked out your case and WOW NICE!! what type of cooler is that?
> I also like how the Psu sits on the bottom.



Thank You as well   . the HSF is a Ultra ChillTech CPU Cooler . and it works great !


----------



## fullinfusion (Jan 12, 2008)

Well thanks Trick for telling me its a cpu cooler!!! now i called up the local shop and got one on order.. i just hope it fits in the case but the V1 im running is pretty big.. what does your system run at idle? under load? like running 3dmark.


----------



## trickson (Jan 12, 2008)

I get 30c idle and I have seen it as high as 60c fully loaded . running 1.63 Vcore. OH and PS I just gave you the name LOL it is called the Ultra Chilltech CPU Cooler ..


----------



## j00sh (Jan 16, 2008)

Hey guys, I've been trying to follow along on this thread with my own rig, but it doesnt seem that mine wants to keep up, anytime i try to get the HT link down it fails to POST. without moving that, it wont go over 219 on the CPU Frequency. I'm running the at 1.5Vcore. 2.1Vdimm. but to no avail, i have to clear the cmos every time. 

i have tried:

CPU Freq.: 215
PCIE Freq.: Auto
Vcore.: 1.5
Vdimm.: Auto (moved to 2.1 with AI Booster in O/S)
CPU Multi: 15x
HT Link multi: 5x

that all equals failed to POST

Am I doing something wrong?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jan 16, 2008)

Which motherboard?

Oh heck, what's your fulls specs?

PS:Welcome to TPU! One of, if not the BEST, PC Tech forums! Although, you should have posted a full other thread. 

EDIT: Nice rig fullinfusion!


----------



## j00sh (Jan 16, 2008)

JrRacinFan, my full specs should be available now, and thank you for the warm welcoming, i figure i'll be here a lot.


----------



## j00sh (Jan 16, 2008)

I was going to post a new thread, but I didnt, for fear of the "Go read (insert link to this thread) n00b!"


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jan 16, 2008)

What happens when you run the same settings but bring the multiplier down to 14? Try that out, see if it posts, and report back.


----------



## j00sh (Jan 17, 2008)

JrRacinFan said:


> What happens when you run the same settings but bring the multiplier down to 14? Try that out, see if it posts, and report back.



fails to POST, i also tried various other things, setting the PCIE below 200, lowering the HT link to 3x, ive also put everything stock and tried just lowering the HT to x4 and i get the black screen, doesnt even show bios screen. this is rather discouraging, ive had to reset the cmos 10 times within the last 20 minutes. ARGH!


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jan 17, 2008)

Setting PCI-e to below 200?!?!? It should be set between 105-110. I can only assume that's the problem, try one ram stick for now.


----------



## j00sh (Jan 17, 2008)

*pail of fail*

I went down to one stick of ram

CPU Freq: 215
PCIE: Auto
VDimm: Auto
Vcore:1.5
CPU Multi: 14x

failed to post


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jan 17, 2008)

Bring your HT multiplier down to 4x then try it again.


----------



## j00sh (Jan 17, 2008)

CPU Freq: 215
PCIE: Auto
VDimm: Auto
Vcore:1.5
CPU Multi: 14x
HT Link: 4x

Failed to post


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jan 17, 2008)

Has to be something silly stupid. What's your RAM timings like?


----------



## hat (Jan 17, 2008)

j00sh said:


> I was going to post a new thread, but I didnt, for fear of the "Go read (insert link to this thread) n00b!"



We're not like that here at TPU.

Oh, and try just running off of the reapers... mixed ram can be bad.


----------



## j00sh (Jan 17, 2008)

im running 1GB of Reaper Ram

according to CPU-Z im running it at 5-5-5-15 2T

cas# 3-4-5-4
ras# to cas# 4-5-5-4
ras# precharge 4-5-5-4
tras 10-13-15-15


----------



## PM (Jan 18, 2008)

You guys sure have made it easy for me to get a reasonable OC on my board as well. I registered just to say that 

Oh, My hardware list:

=====================================
AMD Athlon64 x2 6400+ BE

Thermalright SI-128SE CPU Cooler
(Using Artic Silver 5 thermal paste)

eVGA 8800GTS 640 SuperClocked Nvidia Video
(Stock Clock- 576/837 Auto OCd to 702/1050 via Riva Tuner)

Zalman VF-1000 LED GPU cooler + ZM-RHS88 Vid RAM cooler
(Using Artic Silver Ceramique paste on GPU)

Corsair TwinX 4G DDR2 800MHz RAM 5-5-5-18-2T

Asus M2N32-SLI Premium Motherboard

2x WD RaptorX 150G 10k rpm SATA1 HDDs
(1 for OS, 1 for games, Disabled swap file)

1x WD 750G SATA2 HDD
(Storage)

1x WD external 750 HDD
(Backup)

CreativeLabs X-Fi Xtreme Gamers Edition

OCZ 700W GXS PSU

Lian-Li PC-60 Plus Case
(Custom Painted By http://www.crazypc.com )

Saitek Eclipse II backlit keyboard

Razer Copperhead Mouse
===========================================

I was able to nail a stable system with the same settings as FullInFusion posted in his BIOS pic. I needed to use the same CPU Core voltage too. 1.488v

I added a pic of my new build just for grins


----------



## Wile E (Jan 18, 2008)

j00sh said:


> CPU Freq: 215
> PCIE: Auto
> VDimm: Auto
> Vcore:1.5
> ...


Take your vdimm off of Auto. Auto=1.8V. Manually set both the voltage and timings for your ram.


----------



## mackdaddy2887 (Jan 18, 2008)

*hmmm*

I tried the same setup on my pc as the  pic of the bios.. and it boots up, but doesnt load into windows, it just has the scrolling bar at the bottom then freezes.
I have the same mobo and processor.


----------



## mackdaddy2887 (Jan 18, 2008)

hmm after looking a bit, I figured out why, for some reason I would change the FSB and multiplyer but when running cpuz i see the multi is back at x16 even though i specified x15. When restarting during post it reads x15 blah blah, but when in windows it goes back to x16, so when rasing the fsb i cannot go past 215 because the multiplyr keeps reverting to x16 for some reason.


----------



## j00sh (Jan 18, 2008)

Wile E said:


> Take your vdimm off of Auto. Auto=1.8V. Manually set both the voltage and timings for your ram.



Thanks, I'll try it and let you know how it goes.


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Jan 18, 2008)

If you are noticing your Multiplier change then you more then likely have speed stepping activiated or some other thermal protection/energy effecient setting activated in the bios, these types of "protections" lets the mobo choose the mulitplier based off the workload.


----------



## mackdaddy2887 (Jan 18, 2008)

*oh*

oh how do I find it, to turn it off. I have the ASUS msr32-mvp just like the guy who started the thread. I Did my bios just like him, did he turn anything else on or off other than whats on the pic?


----------



## accordpower99 (Jan 18, 2008)

*New To This Forum*

HELLO OC'S , i have been building systems for years now, but have never overclocked, i am doing my first build for oc, I just bought a 6400+ on newegg $159 free shipping. fyi. i also have bought the Corsair TWIN2X2048 6400 C4 memory, with a COOLER MASTER RR-CCH-L9U1-GP 92mm Hyper TX2 CPU Cooler, im on a budget but is this a good start? 
Im dont have the money to throw processors away but want to overclock nicely, what specs should i run on the cpu,memory, and bus. I also have win xp with a ati radeon x1950 256 mb, anyone know oc specs i should use on it as well? thanks tech powerup for any advice.


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Jan 18, 2008)

mackdaddy2887 said:


> oh how do I find it, to turn it off. I have the ASUS msr32-mvp just like the guy who started the thread. I Did my bios just like him, did he turn anything else on or off other than whats on the pic?




I am not sure but he must have. Every bios calls it something different. But its usually under the Advanced Options or the place where you can OC the CPU.


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Jan 18, 2008)

accordpower99 said:


> HELLO OC'S , i have been building systems for years now, but have never overclocked, i am doing my first build for oc, I just bought a 6400+ on newegg $159 free shipping. fyi. i also have bought the Corsair TWIN2X2048 6400 C4 memory, with a COOLER MASTER RR-CCH-L9U1-GP 92mm Hyper TX2 CPU Cooler, im on a budget but is this a good start?
> Im dont have the money to throw processors away but want to overclock nicely, what specs should i run on the cpu,memory, and bus. I also have win xp with a ati radeon x1950 256 mb, anyone know oc specs i should use on it as well? thanks tech powerup for any advice.



Welcome to the forum. First thing you should do is fill out your full system specs in your profile.


----------



## fullinfusion (Jan 18, 2008)

i know that if my fsb is at 219 at 16x it wont boot.. try 215 fsb at 16x ant leave the volt on auto.. dont mess with the pci settings either..


----------



## fullinfusion (Jan 19, 2008)

hey joosh your running the same mobo as i am.... isn't your's a crash free bios? i've never had to reset.. just flip the power off on the psu for 10sec.. sorry im a little behind in the thred but gota work lol


----------



## accordpower99 (Jan 19, 2008)

ZenZimZaliben said:


> Welcome to the forum. First thing you should do is fill out your full system specs in your profile.



updated, another thing would it benefit me to get the am2+ motherboard with bus speed of 2600, or not necessary?


----------



## fullinfusion (Jan 19, 2008)

to tell ya the truth there's so many mobo's out there id love to buy every updated version there is lol but that's not to practical... but anywayz I WOULD UPGRADE YOUR PSU!!!! 
your only running a 500 watt and from what i've been taught in here and by reading alot a PSU is a must for a stable o/c
i was running a 500watt and if you seen my photos of my o/c it wasn't possible to remain stable... sure it seems stable for a while but run tvu player.. spy bot snd.. 2 more spyware scans..cpu-z... windows midia player playing videos...and surfin the web.... that puts a huge strain on the psu... i added a thermaltake 700watt and she hasn't takin a poOp yet lol..


----------



## fullinfusion (Jan 19, 2008)

I'll post photo's of my new set up in ten min


----------



## fullinfusion (Jan 19, 2008)




----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Jan 19, 2008)

accordpower99 said:


> updated, another thing would it benefit me to get the am2+ motherboard with bus speed of 2600, or not necessary?



I would say if you are on a budget, then sticking with AMD is probably a good idea. I think a AM2+ mobo would be a good idea. You could always upgrade to the Phenom later, plus they should have worked all the bugs out of it.


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Jan 19, 2008)

fullinfusion - Nice looking OC!


----------



## accordpower99 (Jan 19, 2008)

fullinfusion said:


>



like that 3.5 thats what i wanted to shoot for, thanks for the info ill look into some psu, did you do any memory o/cing? 

ZenZimZaliben, Im just hoping they dont spring another socket type on us again, i bought an asus capable holding the fx about year or two ago before the am2s came out or popular not sure which one, i was hoping athlon x's would go farther on 939 but didnt and dont want the same thing to happen on the phenoms or whatevers next. know what i mean.


----------



## fullinfusion (Jan 19, 2008)

no i didnt o/c the memory i left it alone... ummm as for the phenom!!! DONT!!!!! wait!!!! it's a bottom end 3 core cpu...one of the four cores dont work so they dissabled one of the cores... it runs at 2.6ghz i think so wait for the next one to come out


----------



## accordpower99 (Jan 19, 2008)

fullinfusion said:


> no i didnt o/c the memory i left it alone... ummm as for the phenom!!! DONT!!!!! wait!!!! it's a bottom end 3 core cpu...one of the four cores dont work so they dissabled one of the cores... it runs at 2.6ghz i think so wait for the next one to come out



good info so i shouldnt get 2600 bus speed yet? the 1000 is fine for now right?


----------



## fullinfusion (Jan 19, 2008)

yes id stick with what you got for now


----------



## mackdaddy2887 (Jan 19, 2008)

nice but is the o/c conventional? or just mere ok i did it now go back down some?
should I go for the 3.4 or 3.5 clock? My PC is a 24/7 pc and my gaming rig.

edit: and what is a good HT link speed. the higher the better i presume?


----------



## AphexDreamer (Jan 19, 2008)

mackdaddy2887 said:


> nice but is the o/c conventional? or just mere ok i did it now go back down some?
> should I go for the 3.4 or 3.5 clock? My PC is a 24/7 pc and my gaming rig.
> 
> edit: and what is a good HT link speed. the higher the better i presume?



You typicaly want it to be at 1000. Increasing this does not increase performance at all, it only effects stablity, so you want it at 800 to 1200, but prefably 1000.

Also nice OC Fusion, is it stable?? Can't wait to get my Thermalrigh Ultra installed so I can try and further OC mine. From my testing it was not stable, but from seeing your success, I presume its the cooling.


----------



## erocker (Jan 19, 2008)

AphexDreamer said:


> You typicaly want it to be at 1000. Increasing this does not increase performance at all, it only effects stablity, so you want it at 800 to 1200, but prefably 1000.
> 
> Also nice OC Fusion, is it stable?? Can't wait to get my Thermalrigh Ultra installed so I can try and further OC mine. From my testing it was not stable, but from seeing your success, I presume its the cooling.



Not true, like your CPU or RAM the higher the better as long as it's stable and temps are good.  I've gotten mine benched at 1500.  The M2R32 MVP should do 1200 easy.

Have any of you tried 300 fsb with a x12 multi for 3.6?


----------



## AphexDreamer (Jan 19, 2008)

erocker said:


> Not true, like your CPU or RAM the higher the better as long as it's stable and temps are good.  I've gotten mine benched at 1500.  The M2R32 MVP should do 1200 easy.
> 
> Have any of you tried 300 fsb with a x12 multi for 3.6?



Yeah I know, my board gets like 1600 HT link, but on the older boards they would max out at like 1300 and I was to lazy to see what board he had lol. Still though you don't gain much of a performance increase if any from having a high HT link, so its best to try and keep it at 1000.

You know what I think I have tried to get it to 3.6, but it did not boot. I don't remeber if it was 300x12 though, I suppose I will give it a quick try and see what happens.


----------



## fullinfusion (Jan 19, 2008)

id do what ever your temp will allow...
And thanks...... yes i've been playing gears of war for a few hours and its very stable... the temp with the side off the case was running 40c... id just try it and see what your temp maxes out at... im almost thinking of droppin my volts down to 1.42 to see if it still runs stable...i'll post tomorrow my findings... thanks guys.. cya l8ter


----------



## fullinfusion (Jan 19, 2008)

yeah i like to keep the  ht link below 1100... it seems running a bench mark gives the best performance versus a 1150-1175


----------



## Wile E (Jan 19, 2008)

fullinfusion said:


> id do what ever your temp will allow...
> And thanks...... yes i've been playing gears of war for a few hours and its very stable... the temp with the side off the case was running 40c... id just try it and see what your temp maxes out at... im almost thinking of droppin my volts down to 1.42 to see if it still runs stable...i'll post tomorrow my findings... thanks guys.. cya l8ter


I can almost guaranty that it's running warmer than 40C. I'm guessing you're using Asus's PC Probe software. Don't use it to read cpu temps. It's inaccurate. Use Core Temp instead.

Also, you would be best served to manually set your ram volts, speeds and timings. Memory can have a huge effect on performance.


----------



## fullinfusion (Jan 19, 2008)

i ran a 275 at x12 and nothing but a crash n burn... even droped the memory freq and raising the core volt... i say na ...... leave the core on auto and if your going to change it (beware) shit goes sizzle sizzle and pop!!! then your s.o.l... but then to each there own right.


----------



## fullinfusion (Jan 19, 2008)

ram speeds... timing... now your talkin chineezzz to me... explain plz


----------



## Wile E (Jan 19, 2008)

Timings are the ratings you see on websites that look like this: 4-4-4-12

Speed is just that, the MHz your ram runs at, AKA: 667MHz, 800Mhz, etc.

If your mobo sets the ram to run at 667Mhz at stock, when you raise the fsb, you also raise the ram speed. Thus, you have to pay attention to what speed it's running at.

Run cpu-z, then go to the memory tab, and see what speed your ram is running at.


----------



## fullinfusion (Jan 19, 2008)

Here's my cooling... idle with room temp of 19c is 21c--- under full load-- 40c with the side off


----------



## Wile E (Jan 19, 2008)

fullinfusion said:


> Here's my cooling... idle with room temp of 19c is 21c--- under full load-- 40c with the side off


What are you using to measure temps?


----------



## fullinfusion (Jan 19, 2008)

well here take a look at this memory speed and you tell me... im running ddr2 at 667 which is a 333mhz


----------



## fullinfusion (Jan 19, 2008)

pc probe II


----------



## Wile E (Jan 19, 2008)

fullinfusion said:


> well here take a look at this memory speed and you tell me... im running ddr2 at 667 which is a 333mhz


If you up the volts to your ram, you can probably set those timings to 4-4-4-12, and gain a good bit of performance.





fullinfusion said:


> pc probe II


Don't use that. It's crap. Use Core Temp instead. http://www.alcpu.com/CoreTemp/


----------



## Wile E (Jan 19, 2008)

Oh, and for screenshots, just hit the PrintScreen button on your keyboard. Go to the start menu, and under Programs>Accessories open Paint. Hit Crtl-v, edit and crop the image any way you like, save it as .png or jpeg, then you can upload it here: http://www.techpowerup.org/


----------



## fullinfusion (Jan 19, 2008)

ok its running by the clock.. ill try the timings and let you know in a min


----------



## erocker (Jan 19, 2008)

Quick hijack  What does TCaseMax mean in Core Temp?  This is the first version where I get this.  It also tells me that my TDP is 110 Watts now.


----------



## Wile E (Jan 19, 2008)

erocker said:


> Quick hijack  What does TCaseMax mean in Core Temp?  This is the first version where I get this.  It also tells me that my TDP is 110 Watts now.


I think Tcase is the failure point, but I'm not 100% sure. It's been explained in these forums before tho.


----------



## erocker (Jan 19, 2008)

I also get large temp variations between to two cores under load.  Both my processor and heatsink are mirror smooth, and I've heard others complain of the same thing.  Is it possibly a bad reading or is one core just that f'd up?


----------



## Wile E (Jan 19, 2008)

erocker said:


> I also get large temp variations between to two cores under load.  Both my processor and heatsink are mirror smooth, and I've heard others complain of the same thing.  Is it possibly a bad reading or is one core just that f'd up?


It's probably a combination of one core that just naturally runs warmer, and an imperfect union between the core and the IHS.


----------



## fullinfusion (Jan 19, 2008)

4-4-4-12? explane it a little better... latency exc exc... i tryd but kept gettin the black screen checkin for floppy or thumb drive


----------



## erocker (Jan 19, 2008)

Wile E said:


> It's probably a combination of one core that just naturally runs warmer, and an imperfect union between the core and the IHS.



Well... I think one of my cores is going in the tank then.  Running at 2.7ghz right now 1.34 volts and one core in orthos is 49c the other is reaching 63c after a few minutes.  Oh well  My Maximus and Axe ram are on the way (yeah, I copied you), I just have to decide what processor to put in it.


----------



## Wile E (Jan 19, 2008)

fullinfusion said:


> 4-4-4-12? explane it a little better... latency exc exc... i tryd but kept gettin the black screen checkin for floppy or thumb drive



CAS - 4
RAS to CAS - 4
RAS Precharge - 4
Cycle Time - 12

Also, up your ram voltage to either 2.0 or 2.1.


----------



## Wile E (Jan 19, 2008)

erocker said:


> Well... I think one of my cores is going in the tank then.  Running at 2.7ghz right now 1.34 volts and one core in orthos is 49c the other is reaching 63c after a few minutes.  Oh well  My Maximus and Axe ram are on the way (yeah, I copied you), I just have to decide what processor to put in it.


Q6600 or X3220. If you're gonna copy, might as well go all out. lol.


----------



## erocker (Jan 19, 2008)

Wile E said:


> Q6600 or X3220. If you're gonna copy, might as well go all out. lol.



Right now it's between a x3220, one of fitsieries e8400's or wait it out for a 45nm quad core...


----------



## fullinfusion (Jan 20, 2008)

ok ppl im cant get a straight answer here... on cpuid i click on memory and it show's
DRAM FREQ 383.3.... i am running 1ghz 667mhz stick.. so is the memory really running at 766mhz? 383x2= 766... when i over clock
Core speed=3.45
multiplier x 15
Bus speed 230
Ht link 1150


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jan 20, 2008)

Yup, 766 mhz, my man!


----------



## fullinfusion (Jan 20, 2008)

Hey thanks man... would you be able to tell me how far i can safely push it? ddr2 kingston 1ghz 667  mhz ram...


----------



## fullinfusion (Jan 20, 2008)

Hey JR did ya get the new update of the SP3 yet? it's out


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jan 20, 2008)

In the middle of d/ling right now. Also, may be able to push a little further but may have to loosen the timings a bit. FWIW, leave it as is if your posting and have no stability issues.


EDIT: I don't get my Abit board til Tuesday via FedEx so I am waiting until then to do any reformat/reinstall of windows, also my new burner doesn't come til Wednesday.


----------



## fullinfusion (Jan 20, 2008)

lmao! ok dude thanks and no its stable as stable can be with the current setup.. thank you for clearing up the memory thing for me..


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jan 20, 2008)

Why you laughin at meh?! .. LOL 

Anytime, that's what we are all here for, just remember if I need help you better post!!! 

Heh, just kidding man, your welcome!


----------



## fullinfusion (Jan 20, 2008)

just in a goofy mood thats all JR... tyme to go play gears of war.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jan 20, 2008)

Actually, I didn't like the game at all. Although, Guitar Hero III is kickass.


----------



## fullinfusion (Jan 20, 2008)

oh yeah the wife plays it all the time on the 360 and it is a sweet game.. as for gears i had it for 2months and didnt play it except for once for like 5 min and didnt like it but now i love it


----------



## PyroX1040 (Jan 20, 2008)

fullinfusion said:


> ok ppl im cant get a straight answer here... on cpuid i click on memory and it show's
> DRAM FREQ 383.3.... i am running 1ghz 667mhz stick.. so is the memory really running at 766mhz? 383x2= 766... when i over clock
> Core speed=3.45
> multiplier x 15
> ...



What's the vcore set to?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jan 20, 2008)

fullinfusion said:


> oh yeah the wife plays it all the time on the 360 and it is a sweet game.. as for gears i had it for 2months and didnt play it except for once for like 5 min and didnt like it but now i love it



Oh btw, I played both on my PC. I don't own a 360 and I want a Wii.

I know I went slighlty off topic but going back on topic. Have you tried pulling your HT multi down and trying to tweak out some more speed out of your chip?


----------



## fullinfusion (Jan 20, 2008)

DDR voltage is set to auto


----------



## mackdaddy2887 (Jan 21, 2008)

Here is my cpu-z info. I got a question about the mem though. Everything Is set to auto, what is a good timing for memory? is 4-4-4 better than 5-5-5? I really dont get the mem stuff.


----------



## mackdaddy2887 (Jan 21, 2008)

*hmm*

ok i dont know how to upload


----------



## PyroX1040 (Jan 21, 2008)

fullinfusion said:


> DDR voltage is set to auto



no for your CPU not memory >.<


----------



## mackdaddy2887 (Jan 21, 2008)

oh yeah, and should i set my cpu voltage myself? or auto? I have the same bios as the OP.


----------



## mackdaddy2887 (Jan 23, 2008)

Not sure, But everytime I go to 3.5 and above, it runs fine then out of the blue after playing a game for a bit or just randomly, system crashes and reboots. Some blue screen saying anti-crash or something and something about a mem dump or something.


edit: cant be temp's because im running water, everything stays around 30c v-card went from 61c to 40c when I added it to the system


----------



## Wile E (Jan 23, 2008)

mackdaddy2887 said:


> Not sure, But everytime I go to 3.5 and above, it runs fine then out of the blue after playing a game for a bit or just randomly, system crashes and reboots. Some blue screen saying anti-crash or something and something about a mem dump or something.
> 
> 
> edit: cant be temp's because im running water, everything stays around 30c v-card went from 61c to 40c when I added it to the system


Might want more cpu volts. What is it getting now? Check in your BIOS's monitoring page to see what it's at, then manually set it a step higher.


----------



## mackdaddy2887 (Jan 23, 2008)

I believe pcprobe said cpu volt was 1.5? could be wrong. Ill definetly check that. What would you suggest for a 3.5 oc?
3.5 cpu
240 fsb
x14 multi
x4 ht link= 1000


edit: My CPU-z screenshot above shows a 1.472 voltage
edit edit: What would you suggest I do for my mem?


----------



## j00sh (Jan 23, 2008)

alrighty, i finally got some things straightened out and i was able to get a stable 3.45GHz with:

HT Link multi: 4x
PCIE:            Auto(defaults to 200MHz)
CPU Multi:     x14
CPU Freq:      232MHz
Vcore:          1.5125
VDimm:         2.2

ive tried setting my PCIE manually, but it always defaults back to 200 (hense the drop in the HT link multi) is there an inhibitor on my BIOS that would do this? Do I need an update?


----------



## mackdaddy2887 (Jan 23, 2008)

*hmm*

Ok so I looked at what my system had the v-core set to when on auto, then up'd it. When at:

3.5
x14
250
1000ht

cpu-z said my v-core was 1.48 or something, but sometimes cpu-z said it jumped to 1.504 when on auto. So I manually set 1.500 as v-core. BUT look at these of my cpu-z. it says someting different than 1.500?


----------



## mackdaddy2887 (Jan 23, 2008)

Hmm.. just did another 3dmark with the 3.5ghz, take a look.
average temp normal is around 40-45core 1 and 30-35 on core two? thats what core temps says anyways. A little higher than before. Working on my processor score. under load I believe the temps were  high 40's on core 1 and 37ish on core 2?

should I work on my mem now? or continue to push my processor? I havent had a single crash since manually setting v-core, even though i set it as 1.5 and cpu-z reads 1.55ish, pretty stable during 3dmark06.

edit:
 I'm running 2x CORSAIR XMS2 2GB (2 x 1GB) 240-Pin  DDR2 800 (PC2 6400)  AND  2x G.SKILL 2GB (2 x 1GB) 240-Pin  DDR2 800 (PC2 6400)


----------



## fullinfusion (Jan 24, 2008)

hey macdaddy thats a great setting... try this setting since your running 800mhz ram
fsb=233 
multitplier= 15
ht/north gate x5 or 1 ghz
cpu volt =1.51
this gives you 3.495ghz at 1165 ht bus speed and inturn takes your memory up to 932mhz which is fine for the 800 your running.
check your CPU ID and click memory tab and it should say dimm = 466mhz 
466x2=932mhz
this gives you great cpu o/c plus speeds up your memory.. try it and let me know how it works


----------



## fullinfusion (Jan 24, 2008)

my psu is fkd up... all of a sudden id get a cpu over volt warning of 3.54 and then a drop to .30 volt..... well the shop ran a test and yes the psu  its toast... oh well its under warenty.. the whole system and it wont be ready till next friday ... so im stuck on my ol p3 lap top.... i swear a snail goes faster then this p.o.s computer... but like they say the ol neva dies lol


----------



## mackdaddy2887 (Jan 24, 2008)

ok cool Ill try it tomorrow, In my earlier screen, i was at 3.5 with 250 fsb and ht was at
 1000, so what would that make my mem be at?

edit: sorry to hear about THe PSU

edit edit: so if my fsb was 250 ... that would be 500x2=1000 for my mem speed on that oc?


----------



## mackdaddy2887 (Jan 24, 2008)

oh and what was that about the mem timings? should i change it from 5-5-5 to 4-4-4 and up the mem volt to 2.0?  or was that just for the 667 ram?


----------



## Wile E (Jan 24, 2008)

mackdaddy2887 said:


> ok cool Ill try it tomorrow, In my earlier screen, i was at 3.5 with 250 fsb and ht was at
> 1000, so what would that make my mem be at?
> 
> edit: sorry to hear about THe PSU
> ...


To see what your ram is running at, run cpu-z, and select the memory tab. It will show you the actual speed of the ram. Multiply that by 2 to get your DDR ram speed.

Also, yes, up the volts to your ram. Auto usually means 1.8V, which also means crap OCing in most cases.


----------



## PyroX1040 (Jan 24, 2008)

fullinfusion said:


> my psu is fkd up... all of a sudden id get a cpu over volt warning of 3.54 and then a drop to .30 volt..... well the shop ran a test and yes the psu  its toast... oh well its under warenty.. the whole system and it wont be ready till next friday ... so im stuck on my ol p3 lap top.... i swear a snail goes faster then this p.o.s computer... but like they say the ol neva dies lol



Auto voltage FTW?


----------



## AphexDreamer (Jan 25, 2008)

Well I have managed to get my 6400+ to 3.6, take a look, what do yall think?


----------



## mackdaddy2887 (Jan 25, 2008)

Nice OC on that. You should try setting your HT link at x4 for a 1108. Im not 100% positive but I think I remember people saying its good to keep it around 1000-1200? any higher wont grant you any benifits.

how is it running? Stable? I just might try for 3.7 now that you got 3.6
Let you know tomorrow.

edit:
 ok I 3.6=repeatable, but 3.7 ..... man!
tried a little of everything:
336*11=3.696
308*12=3.696
285*13=3.705
265*14=3.710

changed HT link around a  bit to keep it around 1000
changed vcore to about 1.535, I didnt wanna go much higher, didnt know what was TOO high ya know?

anyways, nothing would work, just failed to overclock and tell me to change it. Maybe I need to mess with my mem to get 3.7? Or up my volts?  What do you think would be to much? Help me get to 3.7!, then ill run 3dmark, monitor my temps with riva, and im on water so it aint bad.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Jan 25, 2008)

mackdaddy2887 said:


> Nice OC on that. You should try setting your HT link at x4 for a 1108. Im not 100% positive but I think I remember people saying its good to keep it around 1000-1200? any higher wont grant you any benifits.
> 
> how is it running? Stable? I just might try for 3.7 now that you got 3.6
> Let you know tomorrow.
> ...



Thanks man.

I would up the volts(at least 1.550) and try the higher FSB one, but make sure you lower your RAM's Clock Speed first from like 800 to 667.

I as well am trying to get to 3.7, I have tryed various combinations too, its very difficult.


----------



## Wile E (Jan 25, 2008)

AphexDreamer said:


> Thanks man.
> 
> I would up the volts(at least 1.550) and try the higher FSB one, but make sure you lower your RAM's Clock Speed first from like 800 to 667.
> 
> I as well am trying to get to 3.7, I have tryed various combinations too, its very difficult.


If you're looking just to get it bench stable, 1.6 is OK, as long as you keep an eye on temps. I wouldn't run it that high 24/7 tho. 1.55V is as high as I would go 24/7 on my X2s.


----------



## mackdaddy2887 (Jan 25, 2008)

Im not trying to go 24/7, for 24/7 im hanging around at 3.4,  Now, im just trying to get to 3.7 and get some benches. How high would you go on volts just to get some benches in at 3.7?


----------



## Wile E (Jan 26, 2008)

mackdaddy2887 said:


> Im not trying to go 24/7, for 24/7 im hanging around at 3.4,  Now, im just trying to get to 3.7 and get some benches. How high would you go on volts just to get some benches in at 3.7?


With good temps, I've gone to 1.65V  lol. But I was on water. It wouldn't post with volts any higher than that, DOn't know if that was because of the board or the cpu tho.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Jan 26, 2008)

OK I am slowly increasing this baby... I hope to get to at least 3.6 but we will see.


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Jan 26, 2008)

awe comeon don't give up that easily, keep it going man


----------



## AphexDreamer (Jan 26, 2008)

Man I don't know, I'm trying to get her stable at 3564Mhz @ 1.575 Volts. I have been changing so many stuff like CPU VDDA and Northbridge volts and RAM Volts and everything so I can get her stable. I think I might have just gotten here stable now, I have to make sure then once she is I'll rasie the frequency some more. 

What settings did you have to get her to boot at 3.7? mind sharing lol fullinfusion.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Jan 27, 2008)

fullinfusion said:


> id love to share with ya but like i said my desktop is in the shop and off hand i cant remember the settings cause its saved in the bios
> if you wait till thursday when i get it back i'll post you the settings ok?
> to tell ya the truth im done trying to push the baby more in fear of burnnin er up
> it is a limited edition and i dont know about you but my supplier cant get any more in.
> ...




OK man, I'll wait. I would be more than thankfull if you shared your configuration with me....


----------



## fullinfusion (Jan 27, 2008)

no problem dreamer


----------



## accordpower99 (Jan 28, 2008)

*Please help, sorry for all the questions im new to o/cing*

please see my specs, im trying to oc my system however the only setup i found to work was 
16X,215 bus ,auto <---my bios only gives me 1000mhz max thats it on ht link, the 15x 230 and 14x 250 1000 wouldnt boot either.

so when i went to 3dmark it crashed on me, 
it seems like my vcore cannot exceed 1.425 volts is that normal? 

I did however get my ram timings to 4-4-4-4-12 at 2.0 volts, i did have one crash though, what programs should i run to test the mem out?


----------



## Wile E (Jan 28, 2008)

accordpower99 said:


> please see my specs, im trying to oc my system however the only setup i found to work was
> 16X,215 bus ,auto <---my bios only gives me 1000mhz max thats it on ht link, the 15x 230 and 14x 250 1000 wouldnt boot either.
> 
> so when i went to 3dmark it crashed on me,
> ...


You should be able to get more vcore than that. I think MSI might add in in as some sort of boost feature in the bios. After you select your voltage, there's another option somewhere to up the voltage by an additional percentage, instead of giving you direct control over the voltage.

For the HT link, you want to lower it. At stock, you want it set for 1000. Up to 250fsb, you want it to be set for 800. 250-333fsb, you want it to be set to 600.

What did you set your ram speed to in the bios? As you raise the fsb, you also raise ram speed.

Memtest86 is what I use to test ram.


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Jan 28, 2008)

hey aphex, hows the oc coming, my ultra120 is comin tues and i'm gonna pump 1.56 into my brisbane and see if i can't hit 3.5 or so, i can post there, just wasn't stable at 1.5 which is about as high as the 9500 will let me go without bathing me in a heat bath lol


----------



## AphexDreamer (Jan 28, 2008)

exodusprime1337 said:


> hey aphex, hows the oc coming, my ultra120 is comin tues and i'm gonna pump 1.56 into my brisbane and see if i can't hit 3.5 or so, i can post there, just wasn't stable at 1.5 which is about as high as the 9500 will let me go without bathing me in a heat bath lol



Yeah 3520Mhz-3532Mhz(@1.550 Volts, I think you might be able to get that with 1.320 Volts not sure?) is easy especialy with the Ultra 120 it helped me out a lot. The thing is no matter what I try to get it slightly higher its just not stable with no matter how much volts I put in it and the odd thing for me is, 1.550 v fine 1.565 v no boot  and then 1.575 fine agin, odd aint it?


----------



## accordpower99 (Jan 28, 2008)

Wile E said:


> You should be able to get more vcore than that. I think MSI might add in in as some sort of boost feature in the bios. After you select your voltage, there's another option somewhere to up the voltage by an additional percentage, instead of giving you direct control over the voltage.
> 
> For the HT link, you want to lower it. At stock, you want it set for 1000. Up to 250fsb, you want it to be set for 800. 250-333fsb, you want it to be set to 600.
> 
> ...



YEP your right it has a boost like 3.3% 6.6% etc so should i max it a 1.425 then boost from there? 

i have it at 533 right now, was at 400 should i increse or stay at 533?

also theres something about pci-e 16x and 1x latency or something at 100 can i increase that to increase my o/c on the ati overclocker?


----------



## Wile E (Jan 29, 2008)

accordpower99 said:


> YEP your right it has a boost like 3.3% 6.6% etc so should i max it a 1.425 then boost from there?
> 
> i have it at 533 right now, was at 400 should i increse or stay at 533?
> 
> also theres something about pci-e 16x and 1x latency or something at 100 can i increase that to increase my o/c on the ati overclocker?


For the vcore, you'll have to pull out the calculator. Decide how high you want to go, and adjust both settings to get what you want.

For ram, if it's not stable on the 533 setting, you either want to feed it more volts, or loosen the timings. If you're already at 5-5-5-15, and you don't want to give anymore voltage, then yes, lower it to 400MHz.

For the PCI frequency, sometuimes setting it a little higher can give you a better overclock or better stability. Other times it makes things more unstable. Every board will be different. I usually end up having mine between 105 and 110.


----------



## SDIS3t (Jan 30, 2008)

Hey guys.  Been keeping up with the thread because I have the same chip.  My 3800+ crapped out on me so I got this as a late xmas gift.

I've been fiddling with the settings but for some reason I cannot get the system to be stable past stock settings.  Been racking my brains all night and day to get this stable.  I've tried almost everything but when I run 3DMark it hangs on me.

I tried:
vcore: 1.40v
FSB: 215
Multiplier: 16x
Ram: 667Mhz (I have 800MHz) @ 2.1v (OCZ recommendation)
HTT: 800

Boots but hangs.

Also did the:
vcore: 1.40v
FSB: 230
Multiplier: 15x
Ram: 667Mhz (I have 800MHz) @ 2.1v (OCZ recommendation)
HTT: 800

Same issue...


----------



## AphexDreamer (Jan 30, 2008)

SDIS3t said:


> Hey guys.  Been keeping up with the thread because I have the same chip.  My 3800+ crapped out on me so I got this as a late xmas gift.
> 
> I've been fiddling with the settings but for some reason I cannot get the system to be stable past stock settings.  Been racking my brains all night and day to get this stable.  I've tried almost everything but when I run 3DMark it hangs on me.
> 
> ...



hmmm, try to raise the volts to like 1.45 and then 1.500 if needed. Also with a FSB as low as 215, I don't think you need to have the RAM at 667, so I'd keep it at 800. Good Luck.


----------



## accordpower99 (Jan 30, 2008)

SDIS3t said:


> Hey guys.  Been keeping up with the thread because I have the same chip.  My 3800+ crapped out on me so I got this as a late xmas gift.
> 
> I've been fiddling with the settings but for some reason I cannot get the system to be stable past stock settings.  Been racking my brains all night and day to get this stable.  I've tried almost everything but when I run 3DMark it hangs on me.
> 
> ...




i have same issue im gonna try some more though.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Jan 30, 2008)

Ok so this is were I am currently standing, hope to move up some more...

I have done things from a diffrent approche now, I have lowered the mem timings and have lowred FSB instead of a really high FSB and Higher Timings, its seems to have helped.


----------



## Wile E (Jan 30, 2008)

SDIS3t said:


> Hey guys.  Been keeping up with the thread because I have the same chip.  My 3800+ crapped out on me so I got this as a late xmas gift.
> 
> I've been fiddling with the settings but for some reason I cannot get the system to be stable past stock settings.  Been racking my brains all night and day to get this stable.  I've tried almost everything but when I run 3DMark it hangs on me.
> 
> ...


It wants more vcore. Mine wouldn't run 3.4GHz stable unless I fed it 1.5V


----------



## accordpower99 (Jan 30, 2008)

Wile E said:


> It wants more vcore. Mine wouldn't run 3.4GHz stable unless I fed it 1.5V



whats a good vcore not to go over on the 6400+?


----------



## AphexDreamer (Jan 30, 2008)

THis is were I am at now...


----------



## Wile E (Jan 31, 2008)

accordpower99 said:


> whats a good vcore not to go over on the 6400+?



I don't know exactly how good your particular cooler is, but for 24/7 use on my Freezer64 Pro, I ran 1.5V. If temps are good, 1.55V is acceptable as well. 1.6 - 1.65 is ok for benching, if you keep temps down. I wouldn't go any higher without some sort of extreme cooling tho, like phase or TEC cooling.


----------



## alen.babacic (Feb 5, 2008)

*plsssss help*

Hey, Im trying to overclock my cpu but cant seem to get anything done. i think im messing up with memory....Well here is what i got so far...

225 FSB
15x multi
PCIe 100
ram downclocked to 667 mhz
ht downclocked on 800 mhz
vcore 1.45 V
vdimm Auto
chipset auto

and its not stable, windows keeps asking me to scan my memory... rstarts and crashes. any suggestions


----------



## accordpower99 (Feb 5, 2008)

alen.babacic said:


> Hey, Im trying to overclock my cpu but cant seem to get anything done. i think im messing up with memory....Well here is what i got so far...
> 
> 225 FSB
> 15x multi
> ...



up vcore to 1.5 then see if stable. i only got 213 fsb at 16x to run stable.


----------



## accordpower99 (Feb 5, 2008)

AphexDreamer said:


> THis is were I am at now...



hey man forgot to ask you hows your temps looking? i think you have water cooled right?


----------



## Wile E (Feb 5, 2008)

alen.babacic said:


> Hey, Im trying to overclock my cpu but cant seem to get anything done. i think im messing up with memory....Well here is what i got so far...
> 
> 225 FSB
> 15x multi
> ...


Highlighted the likely problem. You need to take vdimm off of auto. Auto = 1.8V. Set it to what your ram is rated at.


----------



## accordpower99 (Feb 5, 2008)

whats this vdimm? is it on my msi motherboard bios? is it the ram voltage?


----------



## Wile E (Feb 5, 2008)

accordpower99 said:


> whats this vdimm? is it on my msi motherboard bios? is it the ram voltage?


Yep.


----------



## MrYukka (Feb 8, 2008)

*Hi all*

This is a very interesting thread and there is alot of great information being shared here  

I have just upgraded my CPU from a 4000 single core to a 6400x2.

The possible interesting difference is my system - i bought a AM2 motherboard that uses the nforce 3 chipset with ddr2 and an AGP slot.

Would i be able to expect the same sort of overclock using these components as other people using PCI express motherboards?

My memory is meant to run at 800mhz with low timings which I havent explored. The motherboard has a built in overclock which ran my original chip at 2.76mhz instead of 2.6mhz

Does anyone see any major issues with my system? It is kind of a health check up I am after - I think my ram is decent but the power supply is something that does worry me a little - the graphics card chews power and may affect any overclocking potential but i dont want to waste money buying replacement parts at this point unless I am guarenteed some return.

My next upgrade will be a motherboard and pci express graphics card with a new psu if its needed but i want to leave it as long as possible before I do that - really when the next generation of nvidia/ati cards come out..

Thanks for listening


----------



## MrYukka (Feb 8, 2008)

Specs (edit:: dammit they appear on the left in a drop down and i cant delete this post)


----------



## Wile E (Feb 8, 2008)

MrYukka said:


> This is a very interesting thread and there is alot of great information being shared here
> 
> I have just upgraded my CPU from a 4000 single core to a 6400x2.
> 
> ...


Well, you won't get much out of that chip/board combo in terms of OCing. ASRock boards don't typically offer much voltage adjustment for chipsets and cpus, and the 6400+ typically needs a voltage boost to get more than a small overclock out of them.

Still tho, it's a very solid system, even at stock speeds.


----------



## MrYukka (Feb 8, 2008)

ah held back by the motherboard then. it did cost about $70 so i guess i was asking for it - £35-40 wasnt alot but at the time i wanted to keep using a x850xtpe i had and it was the best option i could find on a budget. the 6400 should arrive today in the post - ill have a go at the built in overclock and explore the bios a bit - thanks for the comment


----------



## MrYukka (Feb 8, 2008)

so i went on the asrock website and looked at the possible bios options in the motherboard manual.

i can select "untied overclocking" which would let me set the cpu and agp to be synchronous or asyncronous. one locks the agp which can leave me to overclock the cpu without worrying about the agp. i can also adjust the voltage and multiplier for the cpu. as i am still at work right now i cant confirm how high the settings allow me to adjust the voltage.

the dram and agp voltage is a little stranger as the settings arent numerical - i can set each to low/medium/high/ultra high. i guess i could try each setting and use a application to tell me the actual voltage being applied - any ideas?


----------



## AphexDreamer (Feb 8, 2008)

Here take a look at this overview of your board if you like.

http://www.ocinside.de/go_e.html?ht...tml/results/mainboard_asrock_am2nf3_vsta.html

BIOS and overclocking ...
Let us go on with the BIOS options and overclocking with the BIOS.
By pressing the "F2" key, you get access to the AMI BIOS.
In the BIOS menu are e.g. options to change the memory frequency from 200 MHz over 266 MHz
and 333 MHz up to 400 MHz (DDR2 400/533/667/800).
The host clock is adjustable from 140 MHz up to 300 MHz and the HT (hypertransport) frequency
from 1x to 4x (200-800 MHz).
There is an optional synchronous or asynchronous setting of the CPU/PCI Bus,
but it wasn't very helpful on the used testboard to get better overclocking results.

The highest reference clock result with asynchronous setting was 260 MHz. Thus, the used
AMD Athlon64 3000+ Socket AM2 CPU with locked 9x multiplier reached a result of 2340 MHz.
I did not expect a higher stable value of this passive cooled nForce 3 250 chipset and it should
be enough to overclock most processors.

BTW., the BIOS offers three settings for the memory voltage and a variable setting for the
CPU voltage (Vcore). If necessary, it can be increased with the new Socket AM2 pin mod.
Of course, the AM2NF3-VSTA is also useable for a low-noise PC system and here's the
integrated fan-control of the health menu very helpful.


----------



## MrYukka (Feb 8, 2008)

yep that is the only decent run down of the board i can find on the web. i think ill have a play but im not expecting great things.


----------



## MrYukka (Feb 8, 2008)

well the builtin overclock gives me a mighty 3.21ghz. just installed it all - turned on first time which is always a bonus


----------



## MrYukka (Feb 8, 2008)

omg.  Its made an unbelievable difference to Crysis on my computer. The difference between a single core and a duel core (and a 600mhz clock increase) cant be underestimated. Explosions no longer give me any fps lag, which makes a massive difference especially since i stopped playing in a spot i was getting nuked to pieces by rockets and it was getting unplayable.

also zooming in with the sights is instant where it used to have a pause. I am VERY impressed by this - it means I dont have to go out and replace my 1950pro any time soon - im playing all setting on medium except sound, physics and objects which are all on high 

think ill leave overclocking it for a bit - no need it seems.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Feb 8, 2008)

MrYukka said:


> omg.  Its made an unbelievable difference to Crysis on my computer. The difference between a single core and a duel core (and a 600mhz clock increase) cant be underestimated. Explosions no longer give me any fps lag, which makes a massive difference especially since i stopped playing in a spot i was getting nuked to pieces by rockets and it was getting unplayable.
> 
> also zooming in with the sights is instant where it used to have a pause. I am VERY impressed by this - it means I dont have to go out and replace my 1950pro any time soon - im playing all setting on medium except sound, physics and objects which are all on high
> 
> think ill leave overclocking it for a bit - no need it seems.



Fantastic, I'd expect no less.


----------



## j00sh (Feb 12, 2008)

Hey guys, after lots of trialing and research, i finally managed a decent overclock out of my 6400+ let me know what you think.


----------



## accordpower99 (Feb 12, 2008)

j00sh said:


> Hey guys, after lots of trialing and research, i finally managed a decent overclock out of my 6400+ let me know what you think.



what temps are you running i have a similar setup. the max i get out of mine is 16X, 211 bus, but my vcores at AUTO but with 3.3% boost, so it stays around 1.45, if i go any less on vcore it fails during benching, i tried ht link at 1000 and 800 still crashing, if i go any more on the vcore the temps go past 55 C, i see your vcores at 1.36 why am i crashing ? can anyone help?


----------



## DanishDevil (Feb 12, 2008)

Hey Accordpower we've got a very similar setup right now, except I've got the 5000+ BE.

My chip seems to only want to go above 3.2 by setting the vcore manually @ 1.35 and adding 6.6%.  Give it a shot and let me know how it goes.  Our bios is kinda funky with all the percents huh?


----------



## accordpower99 (Feb 12, 2008)

DanishDevil said:


> Hey Accordpower we've got a very similar setup right now, except I've got the 5000+ BE.
> 
> My chip seems to only want to go above 3.2 by setting the vcore manually @ 1.35 and adding 6.6%.  Give it a shot and let me know how it goes.  Our bios is kinda funky with all the percents huh?



I know ive played around so much man its driving me crazy , haha, i will try when i get home, so take off auto huh? hows your temps looking?


----------



## DanishDevil (Feb 12, 2008)

On my Thermaltake V1 I usually don't see anything above 50C load, and I'm running it at below 50% fan speed 

It's weird.  I think it might be the motherboard, but whenever I try to play with bus speed and keep the CPU anywhere over 3.0 I get failed OC messages and crashes and blue screens.  Then I got a windows error reporting saying my anti-virus software caused a crash??? Good excuse to upgrade from Norton 04, but come on this is getting weird!


----------



## accordpower99 (Feb 13, 2008)

DanishDevil said:


> On my Thermaltake V1 I usually don't see anything above 50C load, and I'm running it at below 50% fan speed
> 
> It's weird.  I think it might be the motherboard, but whenever I try to play with bus speed and keep the CPU anywhere over 3.0 I get failed OC messages and crashes and blue screens.  Then I got a windows error reporting saying my anti-virus software caused a crash??? Good excuse to upgrade from Norton 04, but come on this is getting weird!



get away from norton man, ive tried and tested most anitvirus's the best one in my books is mcafee its the only only that detects and deletes virus trojans etc as you download it. thanks for your info though.


----------



## DanishDevil (Feb 13, 2008)

Yeah, I'm looking into some new AV software.  Keep an eye on my thread in here about OCing my CPU if you're interested.  Oh, and let me know if you experience the same thing I do in my last post in there.


----------



## Wile E (Feb 13, 2008)

accordpower99 said:


> what temps are you running i have a similar setup. the max i get out of mine is 16X, 211 bus, but my vcores at AUTO but with 3.3% boost, so it stays around 1.45, if i go any less on vcore it fails during benching, i tried ht link at 1000 and 800 still crashing, if i go any more on the vcore the temps go past 55 C, i see your vcores at 1.36 why am i crashing ? can anyone help?


You might want to try lapping your cooler. If that doesn't work, you may want to try buying a new one. I ran my 6400+ @ 1.5V 24/7 on an Arctic Cooling Freezer64 Pro, and hit lower temps than that in the middle of summer.


----------



## j00sh (Feb 13, 2008)

*Vcore auto?*



accordpower99 said:


> what temps are you running i have a similar setup. the max i get out of mine is 16X, 211 bus, but my vcores at AUTO but with 3.3% boost, so it stays around 1.45, if i go any less on vcore it fails during benching, i tried ht link at 1000 and 800 still crashing, if i go any more on the vcore the temps go past 55 C, i see your vcores at 1.36 why am i crashing ? can anyone help?



Hey man, im running a nice 36C at idle and near 55C under load, if youre gonna up your volts, make sure you set it manually in the bios (although i dont understand the 1.36, i manually set it to 1.55??), and i also upped the volts on my ram to 2.4. (running lower latencies) maybe it has something to do with it. let me know if you have any more questions


----------



## Wile E (Feb 13, 2008)

j00sh said:


> Hey man, im running a nice 36C at idle and near 55C under load, if youre gonna up your volts, make sure you set it manually in the bios (although i dont understand the 1.36, i manually set it to 1.55??), and i also upped the volts on my ram to 2.4. (running lower latencies) maybe it has something to do with it. let me know if you have any more questions


If i were you, I wouldn't run 2.4V into your ram 24/7. They will die eventually. D9s just don't like that much voltage for extended periods of time.


----------



## accordpower99 (Feb 13, 2008)

Wile E said:


> If i were you, I wouldn't run 2.4V into your ram 24/7. They will die eventually. D9s just don't like that much voltage for extended periods of time.



can you guys do me a big favor and check out my config
Advance Chipset Config




Advanced DRAM Config




Over Clock config





when i unrared 4 gb to test how stable it crashed the only way i can stay stable is feeding abunch of vcore volts, then my temp goes up past 50 C, should i up my vdimm volts?
also should i up my NB or Hyper transport volts?


----------



## Wile E (Feb 13, 2008)

accordpower99 said:


> can you guys do me a big favor and check out my config
> Advance Chipset Config
> 
> 
> ...


If you get it stable by upping the vcore, then it's more vcore it wants. More vdimm won't help, unless, of course, the ram is unstable.

As for temps, anything below 60C is perfectly fine.


----------



## accordpower99 (Feb 13, 2008)

Wile E said:


> If you get it stable by upping the vcore, then it's more vcore it wants. More vdimm won't help, unless, of course, the ram is unstable.
> 
> As for temps, anything below 60C is perfectly fine.



how about the North Bridge and Hyper Transport?


----------



## Wile E (Feb 13, 2008)

accordpower99 said:


> how about the North Bridge and Hyper Transport?



Sometimes bumping HT voltage to 1.35V helps, but that's down to the individual cpu. Both my 3800+ X2 Windsor and 4000+ Brisbane liked it, but my 6000+ and 6400+ did not.

As for NB, 27 Mhz of OC on the fsb shouldn't require a voltage bump. But you can try it to see if it makes a difference.

I'll tell you that my 6400+ wanted 1.475V to run 100% stable at 3.4GHz.


----------



## accordpower99 (Feb 13, 2008)

Wile E said:


> Sometimes bumping HT voltage to 1.35V helps, but that's down to the individual cpu. Both my 3800+ X2 Windsor and 4000+ Brisbane liked it, but my 6000+ and 6400+ did not.
> 
> As for NB, 27 Mhz of OC on the fsb shouldn't require a voltage bump. But you can try it to see if it makes a difference.
> 
> I'll tell you that my 6400+ wanted 1.475V to run 100% stable at 3.4GHz.



man im still workin on it, gettin tired and wanting to  , im only stable at 3395 at 212 bus at 1.45 anything more on bus and crashing under load, tried lower 15x and uped bus to 230, and not stable. whats happening is im unrar for about 2 mins and system crashs. is my memory unstable maybe? i got it at 2.1 volts 4-4-4-12 timings. sorry for all the questions bro much thanks!


----------



## Wile E (Feb 13, 2008)

accordpower99 said:


> man im still workin on it, gettin tired and wanting to  , im only stable at 3395 at 212 bus at 1.45 anything more on bus and crashing under load, tried lower 15x and uped bus to 230, and not stable. whats happening is im unrar for about 2 mins and system crashs. is my memory unstable maybe? i got it at 2.1 volts 4-4-4-12 timings. sorry for all the questions bro much thanks!



Could be mem. Try 2.15 or 2.2V on them, and see if they like it.


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Feb 13, 2008)

Which Ultra 500w Powersupply do you have?


----------



## accordpower99 (Feb 13, 2008)

ZenZimZaliben said:


> Which Ultra 500w Powersupply do you have?



pretty sure its the Ultra X-Finity FlexForce 500w


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Feb 13, 2008)

Just checking sounded like a flakey PS but its a solid rated power supply.

Have you tried to see what the FSB is capable of. Use a really low CPU Multi like 10x and see how high the FSB will go.


----------



## accordpower99 (Feb 13, 2008)

ZenZimZaliben said:


> Just checking sounded like a flakey PS but its a solid rated power supply.
> 
> Have you tried to see what the FSB is capable of. Use a really low CPU Multi like 10x and see how high the FSB will go.



might give that a try to, i read something about the lower the multiplier the lower the vcore required? true? my cpus not happy going over 1.5 on vcore for some reason and runs 55+ C


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Feb 13, 2008)

Well what I am really trying to get at here is that I can't believe a FSB of 212Mhz is your max...so with a much lower CPU multi you should be able to up the FSB to at least 250 or higher. Once you know the max FSB you can then lower it a little and start upping the CPU multi.

Also while playing with the FSB be sure to keep an eye on your RAM's OC levels. Be sure to use a lower Ratio if it gets up to high.


----------



## accordpower99 (Feb 13, 2008)

ZenZimZaliben said:


> Well what I am really trying to get at here is that I can't believe a FSB of 212Mhz is your max...so with a much lower CPU multi you should be able to up the FSB to at least 250 or higher. Once you know the max FSB you can then lower it a little and start upping the CPU multi.
> 
> Also while playing with the FSB be sure to keep an eye on your RAM's OC levels. Be sure to use a lower Ratio if it gets up to high.



yah the strange thing is ill lower fsb to 230 at 15x and at 1.45 vcore with 3.3 boost and still crashes after a min or two of unrar a big file, as you seen in the pics i posted earlier. then i seen joosh's post with almost same setup as me but running at 1.35 vcore, im baffled on that.

also at what level should i not go over on the ram? how can i see the temps on them or know what not a good level?


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Feb 13, 2008)

Right, try it with a way lower multi. Just to determine what your max FSB is. then start playing with the multi.

One of the biggest constants in Overlclocking is no 2 chips overclock exactly the same.


----------



## trog100 (Feb 13, 2008)

and there are quite a few 6400 chips that wont run 3.4 gig stable.. the things come pretty well maxed out when u get them.. 

the 6400 is the end of the line for amd.. there is nothing left.. 

trog


----------



## accordpower99 (Feb 13, 2008)

ZenZimZaliben said:


> Right, try it with a way lower multi. Just to determine what your max FSB is. then start playing with the multi.
> 
> One of the biggest constants in Overlclocking is no 2 chips overclock exactly the same.



yah i see its just hard seeing almost the same setups on air getting stable at 100mhz+ hihger then what i can the 3.4 seems to sun really smooth at 800 mhz ht, until under load. i would love to get to that mark, gonna lap the cooler and post again and play with fsb, thanks for the help. one last question should i turn the side fan on intake? maybe i should take pics, i have 2 intake front, 180mm on rear the side on exhaust, all mesh grill removed cable management looks good to me.


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Feb 13, 2008)

Yeah, side fans are typically for inlets.

IF you are super daring and dont care about your warranty. I would suggest lapping your IHS as well as lapping the HSF.


----------



## fullinfusion (Feb 13, 2008)

Try this
Multi 15.5
Bus speed 223
Ht link =1115
my core volt is set 1.425
memory at 1.80
also im only running ddr2 667mhz ram and she's clocked out at
345.7 or 691.4 with the memory set to manual as a limit of 333mhz
Hope this works for ya
And oh! for me to get the odd multi set to 15.5 i just flashed the bios with a new version
Me LIKE


----------



## Wile E (Feb 13, 2008)

fullinfusion said:


> Try this
> Multi 15.5
> Bus speed 223
> Ht link =1115
> ...


Check your ram scores on that half multi compared to a whole multi. None of my windsors (3800+, 6000+, 6400+) liked the half multis. Ram performance suffered horribly.


----------



## accordpower99 (Feb 13, 2008)

ZenZimZaliben said:


> Yeah, side fans are typically for inlets.
> 
> IF you are super daring and dont care about your warranty. I would suggest lapping your IHS as well as lapping the HSF.



so side fan should be for intake not exhaust right? and i lil new to this whats the IHS and HSF. can you lap the outside of cpu or no?


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Feb 13, 2008)

yes intake.

Inner Heat Shield (or heat sink) its the covering over the actual cpu cores. And yes this can be lapped down to nice shiny copper.

HSF is heat sink fan, so lap the back of your heat sink.


----------



## accordpower99 (Feb 13, 2008)

ZenZimZaliben said:


> yes intake.
> 
> Inner Heat Shield (or heat sink) its the covering over the actual cpu cores. And yes this can be lapped down to nice shiny copper.
> 
> HSF is heat sink fan, so lap the back of your heat sink.



just an idea, will mothers mag polish work?


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Feb 13, 2008)

Good god no! LOL

Please use this guide.  http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/...d.php?t=156774


----------



## accordpower99 (Feb 13, 2008)

ZenZimZaliben said:


> Good god no! LOL
> 
> Please use this guide.  http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/...d.php?t=156774



haha i didnt think so;
link didnt work bro


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Feb 13, 2008)

Oops: http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?t=156774


----------



## trog100 (Feb 14, 2008)

they should include it in the intel cpu instructions..

first check if top of cpu is vaguely flat.. if not send to machine shop.. jeesh..

i recon amd dosnt send out such crap in the first place.. so dont expect such good results.. 

trog


----------



## fullinfusion (Feb 14, 2008)

well for one he used the kitchn counter! WRONG!!!!
Two it ain't straight!
And three... USE GLASS!!! it's perfictly flat..
I do body work and that i Do know.
But any hoo...Ive updated my bios to ver 1101 and all though its a beta it don't o/c as good as the ol version..
Just lettin the peeps know


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Feb 14, 2008)

believe it or not AMDs IHS is actually heavier. So once you get the copper exposed I would expect a 5C+ drop in temp, especially if your lapping the heat sink.


----------



## Wile E (Feb 14, 2008)

ZenZimZaliben said:


> believe it or not AMDs IHS is actually heavier. So once you get the copper exposed I would expect a 5C+ drop in temp, especially if your lapping the heat sink.



Nope. I got a whopping 1-2C difference lapping my 3800+ X2. So I just popped the top after that. lol.


----------



## fullinfusion (Feb 14, 2008)

Zim is right!
Copper is the best heat to heat displacement.


----------



## Wile E (Feb 14, 2008)

fullinfusion said:


> Zim is right!
> Copper is the best heat to heat displacement.



That may be the case, but lapping the IHS on an AMD chip doesn't do crap on air cooling. Might pay bigger dividends on water or extreme cooling tho.


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Feb 14, 2008)

Could be why mine dropped as much as it did, plus my current one is intel, and as trog pointed out their IHS are sub-standard/crap. Same thing went for my opty 165 though. About 5c drop. But I am on water.


----------



## SirKeldon (Feb 17, 2008)

Well, at first time i wanna say hi to everybody cause this is the first time i post into this forum, and also is the very first time i tried to overclock my processor, never had to, i was happy at stock speeds over almost 20 years using computers. I was migrating from an AMD64 3500+, tried to recycle an old P4 550 @ 3,40 Ghz too but it was not a succesful story, though it was the beggining of another one ... i bought a better HSF for the P4, trying to reduce that HIGH temps, i bought Thermaltake V1 ... a few days latter i come back to the store looking for a Thermaltake Armor Jr to refrigerate better the P4 and i thought "wtf? why no upgrade complete rig if it's not so much expensive? thinking on the future of course and maybe overclocking, those pages with reviews of the V1 get me into the itch ... damn it! ". And i did it, i purchased a good MoBo compatible with the Phenom's, some good memory and a cheaper 6400+ with HSF included (though it's not branded as black edition and price was 35 EUR less, Everest shows as it) ... so ... reading this thread and other pages, i think i've got a succesful story.

Here it comes ... first point is i'm not sure of anything, cause i'm a overclock newb, i tried to keep the logic up and maintain a good balance to not fry up my CPU or other components, though i almost did it, reached 73º on Core #0, reading on some places "if it's not stable on Prime, raise up your Vcore if it doesn't work", it was 1.457V and i didn't get stable on Prime95, really it needs so much Vcore voltage? In another places, there are succesful stories of guys running this CPU at 3,5 Ghz or a bit more with 1,424V, and also in this forum. I noticed the core temperatures, just air cooled, with more than 1.440V starts frying with load tasks. So since Prime failed every time and i read in many webs that sometimes is buggy i gave a chance to AMD Overdrive, a stability test specifically designed for my chipset, the 790FX, and it really freezed my computer when it was really unstable or got errors. So i started since the beggining, pulling down Vcore till 1,360V and running at 3,2Ghz, stable 100% so i raised up one notch to Vcore voltage, till 1,3750 and tried speeds of 3400, was unstable ... but at 1,392V passed almost 5 hours and a half of Stability test at 3445. I read some more pages trying to tune up the rest of voltages, raised up Processor-NB Voltage till 1.2V and Core/PCI-e also to 1.2V (in AMD overdrive those two voltages were at 1,091 at stock) and almost passed a 8 hours test. 

Now i'm pretty "stable", i think, after a test of 9hours and 30min (at AMD Overdrive) at 1,408V and 3,46 Ghz. During that 2 last hours of the test, i was watching videos, chatting and browsing the web, and didn't failed in any calculation. Also PCMark04 and 3DMark06 benchmarks were passed, didn't failed on CPU Burn-In on Sandra at 100% of load (Processor Arithmetic, Processor Multimedia, Multi-Core Efficiency, Memory Bandwith, Memory Latency, Memory and Cache). Two videos of 700MB were encoded succesfully on Videora iPod Converter with no mistakes on them. Memtest86+ also passed successfully, so i should give this conf a chance or i'm frying something? Max temperatures after that 9 hours and a half were 52-55ºC/44-48ºC, in idle 34-36ºC/28-30ºC which is acceptable. But there is another temp that is getting me nervous, the Temp3 at speedfan or TMPIN3 on AMD OverDrive, which i suppose is the northbridge temp in 1,360V - 3,2 (stock settings) usual temps are 47-52ºC doing normal things and in load 100% about 114 till 127ºC. On 1,409 V at 3,46 Ghz, idle temps are 52-58ºC doing normal things and at full reaches the same, then when he got relaxed goes down till 54ºC. However, when i purchased the board, that temp was about 44ºC on idle ... and i know i "forced" the board over a week ... to sure myself while it was converting one video i touched the center of the heatpipes of the motherboard and it's not as hot as it was meant to be if NB were at 127ºC, and i felt the same heat when it marked 52ºC, i noticed more heat coming from the HSF. However, in some pages, they say that TMPIN3 is a "dead" sensor and means nothing at all, so i'm asking for your knowledge and guide me something after many tests.

So i should be worried or not, should i upgrade my cooling on the northbridge or i already fried something? Sorry for that long post and so many doubts, but since i want to keep this MoBo for two years or more, i want to be sure of my overclock is not damaging that much the components, specially the 790FX chipset cause i'm planning to migrate to a Phenom in a year. Since i'm not a gamer, don't look too much at the graphical cards when you look at my rig, i just got a cheap one. Thank you for your time and reading it all 

PS: I noticed AphexDreamer has the same Motherboard as me, so can you post up BIOS Pictures of your jumperfree section please? Just for comparing and make a safe overclock. I'm adding CPU-Z and bios screenshots.  For more notes, the whole rig didn't rest for a long time in a week ... and CPU loads were extremely high most of the time ... i want to go till 3,49 or 3,5 GHz but without frying something, any advices?

PS(2): Excuse my english and my possible typos, i'm spanish


----------



## rougal (Feb 17, 2008)

Good overclock. Keep on trying, and then maybe the chip will last another two years without upgrade.


----------



## trog100 (Feb 17, 2008)

u wont damage anything.. but and this is purely how i do things.. now u have a rough idea what is stable i would drop down to 3.350 24/7 and be certain of stability..

running 5% or so below the critical edge is always a good idea.. 

trog


----------



## SirKeldon (Feb 17, 2008)

trog, thank you for the reply ... i reached 3580 Mhz as my top speed at 1.424-1.440V, booted up windows and things gone "well", though i didn't test any stability all programs loaded fine. Tried to reach 3,6Ghz ... but even with 1,56V as Aphex, was impossible, so i decided not to force my rig that much as i read in this thread ... and to stay at 3,46Ghz for an almost 24/7 system, my last "stability" test will be to compile a whole GNU/Linux Gentoo64 system and see if it crashes, i'll tell you ... so since my "top" it seems that's 3,58, i'm safe at 3,46Ghz ?


----------



## trog100 (Feb 17, 2008)

true but your top wasnt really stable just nearly stable.. but the real point is that extra 100mhz wont be even in the slightest bit noticable in your day to day activities.. finding the max speed then using that to settle for a safe cruising speed makes sense.. but thats just me.. 

5 to 10% below trip over its own feet speed means reasonably stable for most hardware.. mind u if i was running anything (say a server) that really needed guaranteed week after week stability i would say at least 40% below peak..

which is why server chips are high grade chips but come clocked lower than desktop ones..

trog

ps.. interestingly the 6400+ comes out of the box breaking the safe 10% rule.. not many chips do and it shows how desperately amd were in trying to keep up with intel.


----------



## SirKeldon (Feb 17, 2008)

I got you, it would be a server (and also a desktop computer with Linux and also with Windows, to game, to play guitar on Guitar Rig 2, design with Photoshop and other kind of things ...) but stability it's not required at all, since i'm the only one using it ... if it crash i'll downgrade the speed and see what happens then. Btw, 3500+ was 4/2.5-3 years purchased/real use at 2.2Ghz and didn't crash any hardware, so i think i can force this pretty bitch.

I'm surprising too of the response of this 6400+, i remember the time of my old 3500+, when AMD was most powerful in almost all the CPU's ... but in the last two years things seem changed with Core2Duo and Core2Quad, the 65nm technology of Intel is currently owning the market and the performance, also the overclocking with stock voltages ... but since i'm not a Intel friend, i decided to stay with AMD and see what their 65nm future CPU's are able to do, i thought on the 3500+ beast that surprised me far away, it was the first time i was using AMD and i got stuck. So i purchased this MoBo but stayed with a 90nm CPU, seeing what the end-of-line is capable of. 

Of course, i would never overclock a 90nm chip as a 65nm one, the size of the light wavelength it's bigger, also the path it has to walk is larger, so the watts and voltage needed increases in a terrible way on any extra Mhz, on a 65nm chip, it's much easier to do, the litography makes it all possible. So I think the battle will be started again in a few months, AMD it's still researching on 65nm, the first Phenom's are not as good as expected, so i'm giving them a few months more, and sure we will get stuck another time and the overclocking levels will be reasonable again. AMD won the 64 bits single-cored battle, Intel is winning the 65nm dual and quad-core one at the moment, let's see the pursuit of the AMD to win again on quad-64 bits under 65nm. At least, i hope so.

Keep up the clocking!

P.S. With my rig, maybe i need a PSU upgrade?? 500W will be enough to maintain it?


----------



## trog100 (Feb 18, 2008)

SirKeldon said:


> I got you, it would be a server (and also a desktop computer with Linux and also with Windows, to game, to play guitar on Guitar Rig 2, design with Photoshop and other kind of things ...) but stability it's not required at all, since i'm the only one using it ... if it crash i'll downgrade the speed and see what happens then.
> 
> I'm surprising too of the response of this 6400+, i remember the time of my old 3500+, when AMD was most powerful in almost all the CPU's ... but in the last two years things seem changed with Core2Duo and Core2Quad, the 65nm technology of Intel is currently owning the market and the performance, also the overclocking with stock voltages ... but since i'm not a Intel friend, i decided to stay with AMD and see what their 65nm future CPU's are able to do, i thought on the 3500+ beast that surprised me far away, it was the first time i was using AMD and i got stuck. So i purchased this MoBo but stayed with a 90nm CPU, seeing what the end-of-line is capable of.
> 
> ...



plenty enough.. if its a half decent one.. 

trog


----------



## SirKeldon (Feb 18, 2008)

It's a NOX Urano Series 500W, was one of the best quality/efficiency/price related, it has a auto-adjustable 120mm cooling fan that increases or downgrades the speed in the way the PSU temperature is getting higher or lower, which ensures a not too much noisy system on idle tasks. Of course it's not a Tt Thoughpower or an OCZ but with a 100% of load, the 12,02V were 11,97 and 3.31 were 3.30 and maintaned at that range for hours with all stuff plugged in, so i'll give it a chance. Thank you 

ps: referring to my nervous temp3 again, i measured that high temps on Windows XP x64 bits, on Vista 64 and XP 32 were as now are on a Kubuntu 32 liveCD, temp3 is about 40-42ºC again  maybe it's just an operative system related thing?


----------



## AphexDreamer (Feb 18, 2008)

SirKeldon said:


> It's a NOX Urano Series 500W, was one of the best quality/efficiency/price related, it has a auto-adjustable 120mm cooling fan that increases or downgrades the speed in the way the PSU temperature is getting higher or lower, which ensures a not too much noisy system on idle tasks. Of course it's not a Tt Thoughpower or an OCZ but with a 100% of load, the 12,02V were 11,97 and 3.31 were 3.30 and maintaned at that range for hours with all stuff plugged in, so i'll give it a chance. Thank you
> 
> ps: referring to my nervous temp3 again, i measured that high temps on Windows XP x64 bits, on Vista 64 and XP 32 were as now are on a Kubuntu 32 liveCD, temp3 is about 40-42ºC again  maybe it's just an operative system related thing?



Hey man me and you practicly have the same system setup kool.

I could only get it as far as 3552Mhz while remaining stable any higher and it wouldn't be stable.

Hey if you are bold enough see if you can get you computer to boot at 1.62 Volts, Mine would boot at 1.61 but any higher and no boot which made me really mad. Good luck OC and keep us posted. I am waiting to get some RAM I fryed back from Newegg So I can start OC again. Maybe just maybe all those BSOD's was from the RAM and not the overclock after all.


----------



## SirKeldon (Feb 18, 2008)

No AphexDreamer, it didn't boot, you made me win a BIOS reset  However, in previous tests, i noticed max voltage that BIOS reached while it was on auto doing tests was 1.600V, didn't pushed further more, since at 1.6V the CPU is overvolted in excess i think, in specs AMD says its max voltage it's meant to be 1,45V so i won't push this 6400+ more than 1,47-1,50V to be safe and not fry it up (if you're on air of course) since this CPU seems specially hot.

Woh, 3552Mhz stable? At what voltage? I noticed everything passed 1.440V with my cooling on load tasks frys the CPU till levels of 65-67/60-62. So i gave a chance to start testing with low voltages and increasing just as necessary. Also turning up Processor-NB and Core/PCI-e voltages helped to reduce the Core's temperatures. Since we've got almost the same rig, would you please send me up a few screenshots of your JumperFree BIOS section? I would like to know the multi you've used, the timings ... and of course, the voltages  

Probably yes, maybe it would be the RAM, a week ago i owned Kingston DDR2-800 Mhz and they just don't support stability neither at 3,36 Ghz, so i changed them for the Corsair Dominator XMS2 ... it's seems pretty different  

Keep up the good taste AphexDreamer 

PS: Finally i got what was overcooking my NB, it was the iPod ... if i have it plugged in, the temp3 goes up for 7-8ºC, if not, back to normal temps


----------



## FIREARMS (Feb 18, 2008)

This topic is great, I just started playing with the BIOS and so far this is my best result.




Thanks


----------



## AphexDreamer (Feb 18, 2008)

SirKeldon said:


> No AphexDreamer, it didn't boot, you made me win a BIOS reset  However, in previous tests, i noticed max voltage that BIOS reached while it was on auto doing tests was 1.600V, didn't pushed further more, since at 1.6V the CPU is overvolted in excess i think, in specs AMD says its max voltage it's meant to be 1,45V so i won't push this 6400+ more than 1,47-1,50V to be safe and not fry it up (if you're on air of course) since this CPU seems specially hot.
> 
> Woh, 3552Mhz stable? At what voltage? I noticed everything passed 1.440V with my cooling on load tasks frys the CPU till levels of 65-67/60-62. So i gave a chance to start testing with low voltages and increasing just as necessary. Also turning up Processor-NB and Core/PCI-e voltages helped to reduce the Core's temperatures. Since we've got almost the same rig, would you please send me up a few screenshots of your JumperFree BIOS section? I would like to know the multi you've used, the timings ... and of course, the voltages
> 
> ...



Well my comp is not running at the moment, like I said I am waiting for the RAM to come in, but as soon as it does I'll grab a camera and show you my BIOS settings.


----------



## SirKeldon (Feb 18, 2008)

Doh! I thought you've done it previously, excuse me  

Since my temps downgraded again to 31-29ºC/24-26ºC, would you recommend me to up one notch the Vcore to 1,424V to gain some stability and try also if it's stable at 3,49 or 3,5 Ghz?

Btw, i read in your system specs that you've flashed your ATI BIOS, maybe i won't do it that extreme but since i overclocked the whole system, i'm thinking in overclock a little bit my graphics card, i read about ATI Tool but didn't find a good guide or a "guru" guide to do it on the "Programs & Links" thread, so i request for your knowledge.

One more time, thanks again


----------



## Wile E (Feb 18, 2008)

SirKeldon said:


> Doh! I thought you've done it previously, excuse me
> 
> Since my temps downgraded again to 31-29ºC/24-26ºC, would you recommend me to up one notch the Vcore to 1,424V to gain some stability and try also if it's stable at 3,49 or 3,5 Ghz?
> 
> ...


With that cooler, 1.5V is perfectly safe. 1.55V is more than likely, so long as you keep an eye on temps. Clock to whatever 1.5V will get you stable.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Feb 18, 2008)

SirKeldon said:


> Doh! I thought you've done it previously, excuse me
> 
> Since my temps downgraded again to 31-29ºC/24-26ºC, would you recommend me to up one notch the Vcore to 1,424V to gain some stability and try also if it's stable at 3,49 or 3,5 Ghz?
> 
> ...



Oh yeah and for my CPU clock I am pretty sure my volts were 1.6 Volts.


----------



## SirKeldon (Feb 18, 2008)

Thanks Wile E and AphexDreamer again, i'll let you know my experiences in the future days tricking some more with voltages. 

However i noticed a strange thing that i don't know if it's normal, i told you i'm a overclock newb, since i connect a USB device that requires power, e.g. the webcam (a quickcam 9000 pro) or iPod, my northbridge temperature (i think it's that, marked Temp3 on speedfan) increases by 8ºC aprox. every device i connect, also the CPU starts burning more ... decreased HiSpeed to FullSpeed and disabled EHCI-trick on BIOS but didn't work, so, is it normal or not? Cause the increase of temp3 it also happens with the webcam, though it's not turned on ...


----------



## trog100 (Feb 18, 2008)

SirKeldon said:


> Thanks Wile E and AphexDreamer again, i'll let you know my experiences in the future days tricking some more with voltages.
> 
> However i noticed a strange thing that i don't know if it's normal, i told you i'm a overclock newb, since i connect a USB device that requires power, e.g. the webcam (a quickcam 9000 pro) or iPod, my northbridge temperature (i think it's that, marked Temp3 on speedfan) increases by 8ºC aprox. every device i connect, also the CPU starts burning more ... decreased HiSpeed to FullSpeed and disabled EHCI-trick on BIOS but didn't work, so, is it normal or not? Cause the increase of temp3 it also happens with the webcam, though it's not turned on ...



my older amd 939 board (abit ax8) used to read about 8 C higher with any usb device plugged in.. i put it down to false readings.. but it was one of those strange things that puzzled me.. 

took me while to notice it happening but it quite clearly affected the temp readouts..  between 6 and 8 C.. 

my last am2 board didnt do it.. it was one of the things i looked for.. 

trog


----------



## alen.babacic (Feb 18, 2008)

*Dont want to over do it...*

Hey Guys, Well i got some new gear and saw that my cpu runs stable at 3520, and temps are 38-40 IDLE and 50-55 on load, with 1.512Vcore.

If i push the cpu more it will go to 3580 but not stable.

My question is, should i try to push the vcore more? dont want to fry the cpu..I have read once that some guys clocked this CPU to 3.7 stable with the same cooler i got, and said it could go to 4.0 whith some SUPERSONIC cooling system, but didnt put the values they used to overclock.

im at work so this is what i can remember from OC values

Stable Values...
FSB 220
Multi x16
HT x5
SDRAM 800 5x5x5x18 2T
Vcore 1.512
PCIe 100mhz
Vdimm 1.82

Any help, sugestions and ideas are welcome and apretiated...


----------



## SirKeldon (Feb 18, 2008)

trog100 said:


> my older amd 939 board (abit ax8) used to read about 8 C higher with any usb device plugged in.. i put it down to false readings.. but it was one of those strange things that puzzled me..
> 
> took me while to notice it happening but it quite clearly affected the temp readouts..  between 6 and 8 C..
> 
> ...



It adds 8ºC every device, if my NB is 44ºC when i plugin cam and iPod, it marks about 62ºC, also core temperatures raised up, lucky i am it's just false readings cause it really scared me.

Another thing i noticed tricking the last hours with voltages it's pretty difficult with this motherboard, since you can control almost everything and every single voltage, it's hard to me to understand it all since it's the very first time i overclock my machine. I upgraded a Vcore notch till 1,424V, also to 1,440 and 1,488V, i noted some performance gained but failed at Videora iPod encoding, i tried some other things, and i got success encoding putting the CPU-NB to 1.25V and Core/PCI-e to 1,22V and Vcore to 1,424, temps raised up dramatically till 58-59ºC on core #0 and 49-52ºC in just a 13 minutes full load task (however it read the same the first attempts on 1,488V and 1,460V so i'm not worried at all), played some AoEIII and didn't crash, temps were normal since it's AoE III  (maybe i should leave rest the components after try and try?). Though it all, i'm turning back to my previous config, as it worked and didn't "fried" my CPU. So since all is "confusing", i'm asking again for all the knowledge of you people. Here is what i understand of my JumperFree BIOS section, tell me if i'm wrong or not please. 

*FSB Frequency* - ok, i got it
*PCI-e Frequency* - I know what is able to do, and the risk of passing 115-120 Mhz, but since it controls almost everything on the northbridge, it's safe to raise that safe 120Mhz value?
*Processor frequency Multiplier* - I got it
*Processor Voltage* - I got it
*Processor-NB Voltage* - I'm not sure of this one, but it's seems the voltage to maintain the FSB clock speed i suppose.
*CPU VDDA Voltage* - Also i'm not sure though i read it's the "total" voltage of the MoBo to ensure all the volts to the other chipsets, is it that?
*CPU NB-HT Link Speed* - I got it
*DDR Voltage* - I got it
*Northbridge Voltage Section:*
_Hypertransport Voltage_ - I'm not sure also, but for logical i suppose it's the voltage to maintain the partial (or total?) hypertransport clock speed.
_Core/PCI-e Voltage_ - The voltage the northbridge needs to ensure the CPU FSB to work correctly with PCI-e freq? or the cpu/pci-e freq relationship???
_NB PCIE PLL_ - Don't know nothing
*Southbridge Voltage* - It should affect every device located at the southbridge but don't know how to handle it.
*Auto Express* - Seems that if i turn this on, PCI-e Frequency is ignored and it's turned on 124 Mhz (AMD OverDrive readings)
*CPU Tweak *- Don't know what it is, i maintain it at Enabled as default settings
*PLL1 Spread Spectrum *- ??? Keeping to disabled as default set
*PLL2 Spread Spectrum* - the same
*AI Clock Skew for Channel A* [ Auto ] - Current: Advance300ps
*AI Clock Skew for Channel B* [ Auto ] - Current. Advance300ps - I read in wikipedia about what's a clock skew, since it's the more confusing for me ... and after that, i saw the OCZ Support forum, one guy talking about sometimes every clock requires a certain delay to work well with the memory, specifically was talking of our 6400+ and with a pair of OCZ DDR2@800Mhz mems, to pass stability tests, the guy downgraded both to Delay 150ps. How exactly works these clock skews?

Certainly, i'm asking for any advice, cause everything i touched doesn't helped to gain more stability, just a bit of performance but was no stable and temps reached high levels. Till your answers, i keep my settings as the images i posted in my first message.

Thank you all


----------



## trog100 (Feb 18, 2008)

its all easy till u try and squeeze that little bit extra.. u already know my personal opinion on the benefits of that little bit extra.. but its all down to your desires..

record breaking is one thing practical day to day running is another.. but overclocking is addictive.. knowing when to stop can be hard.. he he he

trog


----------



## accordpower99 (Feb 19, 2008)

trog100 said:


> its all easy till u try and squeeze that little bit extra.. u already know my personal opinion on the benefits of that little bit extra.. but its all down to your desires..
> 
> record breaking is one thing practical day to day running is another.. but overclocking is addictive.. knowing when to stop can be hard.. he he he
> 
> trog



hey trog i noticed on the previous post they have the dmemory at 667, i have mine at 800 i have the xms2 but not the domintator could that be a reason for crashing at low bus speed?


----------



## trog100 (Feb 19, 2008)

there isnt a lot to be gained from higher memory speeds or tighter timings on the amd 64 chip.. out and out cpu speed should be the aim.. if the memory divider has to be dropped or the timing set to cas 5 its better to do it.. 

one thing amd is better at is memory bandwidth.. it aint short of it or held back by lack of it.. 

its cos the memory controler is on the chip.. which also means no real gain from higher fsb speeds unlike intel..

trog


----------



## Wile E (Feb 20, 2008)

trog100 said:


> there isnt a lot to be gained from higher memory speeds or tighter timings on the amd 64 chip.. out and out cpu speed should be the aim.. if the memory divider has to be dropped or the timing set to cas 5 its better to do it..
> 
> one thing amd is better at is memory bandwidth.. it aint short of it or held back by lack of it..
> 
> ...


I half agree and half disagree with you here. Below 800Mhz CAS4, performance of the AMD suffers. Now, loosening the timings to CAS5 and clocking higher doesn't prove be beneficial until you hit above 1066Mhz, and even then, it's only a small difference. But, if you can keep timings at CAS4, and clock higher, 1000Mhz 4-4-4-12 for instance, it makes a noticeable improvement in performance of memory heavy apps, and the machine just responds faster in general (at least in my experience on my AM2 rig). So it all boils down to what apps you use, and your specific ram settings. But in less extreme settings, you're right, there's little difference, maybe a couple of percent tops, if at all.

I'll also add that gaming doesn't seem to care one way or the other, unless you are dead on the borderline between playable or unplayable before tweaking the mem, where 2 or 3 fps can make the difference. (AKA: not likely)


----------



## SirKeldon (Feb 20, 2008)

Wile E, what are you telling seems interesting, my Corsair XMS2 Dominator pair, are tested at 2.1V@800 Mhz and they sure it's 4-4-4-12. I manually set those times as they tell in their page but when i try to overclock at higher speeds, which it means increasing also the memory speed, anything higher than 432-433 Mhz (864-866) makes system unstable (since any video encoding ends successfully, most of times it freezes the screen), for no confusing myself, i tested it with 1,5 or 1,55V on the CPU and upgrading till 2.2V the voltage of the RAM, nothing, system keeps freezing. Also, with a lower ram multiplier and the memory working at 385-390 Mhz, it also fails anyway. So, what's the point? I should let the BIOS to take the timings in auto and try high speeds and see if also fails? Or maintain my overclock and those timings to improve that performance as you say?

Btw guys, i'm asking you now a cooling question, in fact, two. One and the "less" important is Thermaltake V1 doesn't care about fan speed, since 1400 to 2000RPM it's just the same heat on CPU, i tried changing the thermal compound, i cleaned a week ago the one coming with V1 and i replaced it with Arctic Cooling MX-2 but the temps are too high comparing it for example with the idle temp of fullinfusion 20ºC idle 40ºC load, he uses the same HSF as me and i'm getting 31ºC (33/28) at idle, 50º (56/48) at load and with less voltage ... so, though it's also mirror-finished that issue on fan and fullinfusion temps makes me think it's not making good contact at all, should i lap the HSF? or it's too risky since it's to big to handle it well just at the base? (of course, the airflow to the HSF is the correct one if you thought that )

The other one is about air flow, i've got one 120mm front-intake Thermaltake TT1125A fan, i moved the HD-bays to 5,25" spaces, since i can put another 120mm intake fan there. Also i've got a Tacens Pro Series 90mm on the side, which is intake, and the final one is another 120mm thermaltake fan which it's outake, i'm not counting the outake of the PSU. Tomorrow i'll purchase another 120mm fan to place it as intake too as i said, so my question is, since there will be two intakes of 120mm and just one outake, what will be correct use of the Tacens Pro at the side? Intake or Outake? Or anything will be fine? I'm adding photos of my rig for clearing the question, open and closed, hope you like it too 











Thank you all 

P.S. The photos are also overexposed, that's the "special" lighting on them


----------



## Wile E (Feb 20, 2008)

SirKeldon said:


> Wile E, what are you telling seems interesting, my Corsair XMS2 Dominator pair, are tested at 2.1V@800 Mhz and they sure it's 4-4-4-12. I manually set those times as they tell in their page but when i try to overclock at higher speeds, which it means increasing also the memory speed, anything higher than 432-433 Mhz (864-866) makes system unstable (since any video encoding ends successfully, most of times it freezes the screen), for no confusing myself, i tested it with 1,5 or 1,55V on the CPU and upgrading till 2.2V the voltage of the RAM, nothing, system keeps freezing. Also, with a lower ram multiplier and the memory working at 385-390 Mhz, it also fails anyway. So, what's the point? I should let the BIOS to take the timings in auto and try high speeds and see if also fails? Or maintain my overclock and those timings to improve that performance as you say?


Well, if your ram is not stable, there's no point in clocking them higher. Just go for the highest stable clock with 4-4-4-12 timings. You most likely do not want to use 5-5-5-18 timings, unless you can get to 1066MHz or better, as the slower speed with CAS4 will perform better.


----------



## fullinfusion (Feb 20, 2008)

as for the V1 cooler i run it around 1800RPM and using artic silver 5 paste with the case closed up.. still sitting around 20-22c /idle and hitting 40-42 under extream load..
I play Gears of war on this rig and have no problems turning on DX10 and everything on max settings.. I also clock out at 3.36ghz or 5%.. 3.5-3.7 is nice to bench but like Trog said runner at 5% for a 24/7 system.. I also find that running her at 3.36 that the v-core volt hangs around 1.45 and that's set on auto.. kinda weird since the chip is rated to run at 1.35/1.40 V..
I did try dropping the core down to 1.375 V but for some reason the system didn't seem to be as and i use the term (as) loosley.. to be as snappy as running it at 1.420 v ... and that was clocked out at 3.44ghz... She just seemed to be kinda lazy but i could run video encode.. watch tv.. run 3 differnt spyware scans at once and my anti vir scan.. while playing a Hd video with media player 11... Gota say though i was only hitting a core temp of 36c with all the app's running.. as with the memory timings at 4.4.4.12 im still not sure and can't seem to get the answer i need... since im only running a 5% o/c with a HT link of 1050 and memory running at 840mhz... what would be better? 4.4.4.12.22.. or 5.5.5.18.23
Thanks


----------



## fullinfusion (Feb 20, 2008)

If i could put my 2 cents in i'd say that the case is a little small.. I'd bet that if you would try a mid size case you'll have better cooling..She looks pretty tight in there, i know since i upgraded video card's from the xfx 8800 gt to the ati radeon Hd 3870 the case sitts at a way lower temp since the radeon exhausts the heat out the back of the case..


----------



## SirKeldon (Feb 20, 2008)

I also hit that 22º-23º on core #1, but at 3200 Mhz running at 1,360V ... so to improve the cooling (since it's mid tower case and i don't want it bigger, if i have to transport the rig, i'll die at the attempt) ... i bought two SilenX IXTREMA Series of 120mm, one for intake and other one for outake, both provides up to 72 CFM with JUST 14dbA!!! 

I truly decided to lap the V1, i'm using 240-360-500-800-1200-2000 sandpaper, i actually end 500 and the results are almost as expected, however is the first time i lap something that hard and i notice a micrometer bevel extra lapping but just that, maybe i put some extra pression i shouldn't, in any case, this soft lapping is incredible ... at the time processor fits incredibly, i'll tell you when i finish


----------



## SirKeldon (Feb 21, 2008)

Well, here comes another "successful story", i know it was a "hard" task but i was decided to do it since this morning. I knew just "extra air" wouldn't downgrade my CPU temp so much, it was just to ensure a good air flow, as much 1ºC-2ºC (also didn't), the airflow was primarily to cool all the components of the case as HD's and rest of the motherboard, it did the job, so i was happy, but my CPU temps were still high. So i thought in lapping ... since i overclock i know i lost my guarantee of my AMD processor (i think so) ... but if i damage the processor, i'll lost both ... so i tried with the HSF, the Thermaltake V1, though it was a pretty sanded surface, as i suspected the base was not flat at all.

Took me hours cause it was the first hard "sanding" i've done, also the first to copper ... but since i learned how to sand wood pretty well with my uncle years ago ... i used that technique: JUST ONE DIRECTION, always up, making this the final sand is much smoother and it doesn't produces much heat, so the material don't get suffered that much and we will never find any splinter, it's a slower but smoother method. I used the movement in 90º also and begin curling, 3-5-7-10-10-7-5-3 movements up in all the directions ... that means, 3 movings up, turning 90º, 3 movings more, turning 90º ... when completed the 4 sides, start "5" curl and so ... i used it in all the sandpapers, though at 800, 1200 and 2000 i doubled the process since i had not mid-range papers. 

This is the final result with the CHEAPEST polish solution, cute smooth mirror-glass, though next time i need to improve my polish solution (sorry about the quality, though it's a macro of Quickcam 9000 pro -carl zeiss- just let me make the photo on HD -video- mode, strange  i'll try to make photos with the SLR when i'll clean the HSF)






As for the temps, idle just downgrade 1ºC-3ºC, maybe the airflow ... i thought "what a mess", but since i've started Videora iPod converter and encode one video, WOW, 5º-7ºC less in every CPU constantly!!! vcore upgraded till 1,424V and V1 was 300 rpm less also, so i think it's a pretty end ... and a good and cheap afternoon too 

PS. Maybe in a year i'll lap the CPU too, we'll see


----------



## Wile E (Feb 21, 2008)

fullinfusion said:


> as for the V1 cooler i run it around 1800RPM and using artic silver 5 paste with the case closed up.. still sitting around 20-22c /idle and hitting 40-42 under extream load..
> I play Gears of war on this rig and have no problems turning on DX10 and everything on max settings.. I also clock out at 3.36ghz or 5%.. 3.5-3.7 is nice to bench but like Trog said runner at 5% for a 24/7 system.. I also find that running her at 3.36 that the v-core volt hangs around 1.45 and that's set on auto.. kinda weird since the chip is rated to run at 1.35/1.40 V..
> I did try dropping the core down to 1.375 V but for some reason the system didn't seem to be as and i use the term (as) loosley.. to be as snappy as running it at 1.420 v ... and that was clocked out at 3.44ghz... She just seemed to be kinda lazy but i could run video encode.. watch tv.. run 3 differnt spyware scans at once and my anti vir scan.. while playing a Hd video with media player 11... Gota say though i was only hitting a core temp of 36c with all the app's running.. as with the memory timings at 4.4.4.12 im still not sure and can't seem to get the answer i need... since im only running a 5% o/c with a HT link of 1050 and memory running at 840mhz... what would be better? 4.4.4.12.22.. or 5.5.5.18.23
> Thanks


4-4-4-12 is better. If it's not stable at 840Mhz 4-4-4-12, try upping the ram volts.


----------



## DaMulta (Feb 22, 2008)

http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=318358


----------



## SirKeldon (Feb 23, 2008)

Wow DaMulta, that's a huge pretty overclock! Congratulations! 

As for my temps downgrade about the lapping, i've been playing another day to make this beast more stable and trying to punch it up a little bit more, i noticed everything passing 3480 Mhz makes my machine unstable (fails to encode a video at Videora Ipod Converter while browsing with some tabs and some mure light stuff), wherever i try to trick with the voltages doesn't help, even at high Vcore voltages (1.5-1.55 used) or RAM voltage and timings. Maybe the silicium in my series is not as good as yours B.E. boxed, though Everest says it's a Black Edition and has the unlocked multiplier it was not packaged like it (white box with stock HSF in front of black box w/o HSF) and i didn't pay as it (35 EUR less than B.E.) ... so, maybe my chip will never be stable higher than 3,47Ghz?

Though that, i've been playing at 15x multi, not passing my 3,46-3,47 limit and i noticed a improvement on the load of the apps and memory bandwith and latency at high HT speeds (passed 1150 Mhz but not reaching the frontier of 1200). So i tried up a last configuration, a higher FSB: 289x12 resulting in a higher HT link: 1156Mhz, and for the moment it's stable again.  Voltages - Vcore: 1.424 - Processor-NB: 1.225 - RAM: 2.12 - Northbridge->HT 1.30 - Northbridge->Core/PCI-e: 1.22 - Southbridge: 1.26, rest on auto. Temps - Idle: 30ºC / Full: 50ºC.

All this overclocking is done with a SATA I HD, i think i'll notice best performance on the SATA II (my old board didn't support it) but i've couldn't test it yet cause the amount of the volume data, needs to be organized. However, i made two benchmarks this last time, obtained 1892,18 in the ScienceMark 2.0 and 24,188s at SuperPi, what i think it's not a bad result at all, ScienceMark 2.0 at stock settings just hit 1708. I'll wait to the BIOS settings of AphexDreamer though 










What you think?


----------



## fullinfusion (Feb 23, 2008)

ok thanks Wile E.. the rams rated to run 4.4.4.12 @2.1v


----------



## fullinfusion (Feb 27, 2008)




----------



## fullinfusion (Feb 27, 2008)

this new bios update really sucks.. have no controll over ht link
wish i knew how to replace the old version..


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Feb 27, 2008)

you're lucky man i can post and run benchies at 3.520 at 1.55 but it's in no way stable, after about 10 mins of orthos core 1 craps out, booo


----------



## MKmods (Feb 27, 2008)

Thanks for such a great thread. Once I finish my dam case Il be using all your great info. Thanks to those that contributed here.


----------



## fullinfusion (Feb 27, 2008)

yeah it runs great at the 3.52... i hit the 3.7 but that was before the bios update...
Dam beta version... id love to lower the ht link but even in the bios i can lower it but when i boot up it hasn't dropped..


----------



## fullinfusion (Feb 27, 2008)

im sure i speak for all... glad we can all help


----------



## fullinfusion (Feb 27, 2008)

well since it seem's everyone is lapping there cpu's and heat sinks
I my as well do the same
I noticed today when i had the cooler off that the top of the cpu was getting scratched
on the left n right side as when i apply the artic silver and giver a twist side to side to get out any air bubbles.. That gives me the idea that mabey it's time to do some lapping..
I'll start this friday morning with before and after shots..
(trembles) I hope i dont muck it up..
Oh and i put an order for the new amd phenom *true 4 core* 3ghz chip...
Sorry intel dudes, just thought id throw a cheap one at ya's lol


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Feb 27, 2008)

well get that Phenom up to around 5Ghz and then I will feel threatened. lol


----------



## CrackerJack (Feb 27, 2008)

fullinfusion said:


> I need help o/c the AMD 6400 black..Current settings are FSB 215 and the HT/NB 5x... Multiplyer 16x..the rest is on auto.. She run's great at 3.44Ghz.. But i know she'll run more but thats why i'm posting for helpTemp's at idle 21c and running Gears of war takes it to 38-40c.
> I'm running and ASUS M2R32-MVP mobo..GeForce 7900gs..Thermaltake 750w psu..4 stick's of kingston DDR2 667Mhz 1gig dual channel ram.. ant a thermaltake V1 air cooler..
> 
> Oh yeah and also the Ht link is showing 860 mhz.. i hear you can run up to and not much over 1Ghz? is that true? Thanks.




try using AMD Overdrive 

http://www.techpowerup.com/downloads/906/AMD_Overdrive_2.0.14_Beta.html

see what the highest you can get then set those in your bios. If you can!!! how i make sure it's even stable in windows. better than restarting every 2 min. lol

good luck


----------



## fullinfusion (Feb 27, 2008)

Now now Of all the ppl and Zim's the one that kicks it back to me lol...
You forget Zim that your the one thats spent the most time teaching me the basics of the o/c
But who knows what the Phenom was up it's skirt haha..
Hopefully it's a big set of Brass balls hey? But who knows
So Zim since you lapped before did you use any cutting agent? Water.. kerosene.....exc.?
Or is it best lapping dry?


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Feb 27, 2008)

Thats why I threw it back, figure I could with the help I offered. 

I used wet sandpaper (1500,1000,800,600), small amount of liquid dish detergent, and a lot of elbow grease.


----------



## fullinfusion (Feb 27, 2008)

Lol no problem Zim.. And thanks for the help..
Didnt the dish soap cause caking under the cpu while you were lapping?
And thanks Cracker for the link but unless i have the 7 series chip set overdrive dosn't work


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Feb 27, 2008)

caking? Like gunk collecting under it? No. Use just a small amount of detergent. Then get your hand wet and let water drip on the detergent. Place the cpu on the detergent/water and slowly start lapping it. Try not to use a lot of pressure.


----------



## fullinfusion (Feb 27, 2008)

sounds good Zim
Thanks..
Hey im still having problems trying to reverse the bios to back the original..
I dont have a floppy drive and how do i mack a bood disk?
Can i use a thumb drive?
I've been lookin around and haven't been having much luck finding what i need


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Feb 27, 2008)

This should help you out a lot.

http://www.bootdisk.com/

You could use a thumb drive or a cdrom drive.


----------



## fullinfusion (Feb 28, 2008)

hey thank's Zim already tried that with no luck
Hey if my current memory timings are set to 4.4.4.12.22
What should the TRRD be set at? it's at current TRRD 3?


----------



## DaMulta (Feb 28, 2008)

I think you can run the older ver of AMD overdrive then find the correct ram timings before you set them in bios.

Be carefully tho, I killed some ram because you can tweak them one step to far with that program.


----------



## Alfi (Feb 28, 2008)

I greet all,  I am from Poland, I possess processor AMD X2 6400 + I have original cooling at present. My MB  ASUS M3A. The memory of RAM 2x2GB 677MHz Kingston. It on pictures to be visible what pretended me to get from my computer. What command me cooling ? Temperature during work in Windwos XP carries out 40-46C, during playing to 65C  It  Thanks and I greet , Sorry  for my weak English


----------



## fullinfusion (Feb 28, 2008)

yeah that's running very high temps for sure
I'd recommend a different cpu cooler for sure.
http://www.thermaltake.com/product/Cooler/Retail/Cl-P0401/cl-p0401.asp


----------



## fullinfusion (Feb 28, 2008)

Well i found out why i cant change the HT link speed.. I was looking around and from what i found was that this bios version i installed is an update to run the Phenom processor.. i see it wont run below 5x or the 1000mhz so since i've got the 3ghz quad on order there isn't much sence downgrading to the original 0804 bios


----------



## Alfi (Feb 28, 2008)

And what do you think about Thermalright Ultra 120  eXtreme, good  such cooling will be ?


----------



## DaMulta (Feb 28, 2008)

Alfi said:


> And what do you think about Thermalright Ultra 120  eXtreme, good  such cooling will be ?



Only thing better from there is going water.


----------



## Alfi (Feb 28, 2008)

DaMulta said:


> Only thing better from there is going water.



I have to understand that good it is this Thermalright Ultra 120 eXtreme


----------



## fullinfusion (Feb 29, 2008)

wouldn't waste money on that cooler.. seen on toms hardware the test's they ran and it failed compared to other coolers..
I'm over clocked to 3.42 24/7 and at idle im running 21-23c and under heavy load she hits 40-42c with my V1 cooler so you decide
Just letting you know and check some of the earlier posts with pictures of my o/c and look at the temps..
If you dont like the V1 then concider the Zaleman cnps9700 coolers
http://www.zalman.co.kr/eng/product/Product_read.asp?Idx=164


----------



## fullinfusion (Feb 29, 2008)

check this out to help with your disison
http://www.zalman.co.kr/eng/product/Product_read.asp?Idx=164
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5EqEHVsnqLk&feature=related


----------



## Wile E (Feb 29, 2008)

No offense, but the Ultra 120 murders the 9700 for cooling.


----------



## Alfi (Feb 29, 2008)

I ordered already Thermalright Ultra 120 eXtreme as well as ventilator NOCTUA NF I - P 12 120 MM. After receipt will make tests.


----------



## SirKeldon (Feb 29, 2008)

I think you were right choosing the ThermalRight one, i read reviews about the Zalman and it's not good as expected, neither my V1, both are all copper but just 6 and 4 heatpipes in front of the 6 double-sided (12 heatpipes) of nickel-plated aluminium of the thermalright, in every web i read they sure is the best solution for air-cooling.

I think fullinfusion was lucky with his chip cause mine at 1,392V (at 3400 Mhz doing tests) hits 59-60ºC/53-54ºC (Core #0/Core #1) after 10 minutes of Orthos (MoBo at 27ºC), if i go up at 1,409V hits 65ºC/58ºC and 1,424V is dying nearly 73ºC/65ºC (moment when i turn off the computer), i know Orthos is the heaviest software you might use, but that temps are insane, and these 6400+ are running hotter hotter in the most of cases i've read. I didn't get the best air cooler and i'm proving it with this roaster CPU  Btw, at 1,41V and 3,46Ghz where i'm right now (though i got it running at 3,6Ghz, more than 3,48Ghz makes my rig unstable), encoding a video with Videora iPod (almost eats your cpu at all ...) and playing Counter-Strike Source at the same time, with MSN and Gtalk opened, and my V1 at lowest rpm's just hit 55ºC/50ºC, and idling at 32-31ºC/26-27ºC, not bad at all but i think you'll kickass with that cooler.

Backing to the OC of the 6400+, i think mine was a black edition but not as good as yours, so it was branded as a normal 6400+, the first core won't run stable anything higher than 3,49-3,50 Ghz even with 1.5V, so i decided to reset all the voltages and start again just touching processor and ram ones. Now i'm running a safe 288x12 (3456 Mhz - 1.409V) but with a ram divisor of 6, which gives me a memory speed of 1140 Mhz, lost my CAS4 to CAS5 but the result is incredible, the performance increased in everything, SuperPi and ScienceMark scores were absolutely better and with lower CPU speed. My question is if i'm ruining it, runs pretty stable with 2.3V (rated at 2.1V@800Mhz@4-4-4-12) and the sticks after playing or "hard job" are always cold, they have built-in the DHX heatspreaders and also my mobo has the Cool Mempipe ... but i don't know if i'm doing things well at all.


----------



## Alfi (Feb 29, 2008)

It seems me that I give the increase of power larger FSB than more MHz ?

this has to walk nicely : OC  poland


----------



## SirKeldon (Feb 29, 2008)

What are your temps at that speed and voltage Alfi? Try run Prime95 for 3-4 minutes and tell us please 

During these last days i've been watching voltages of my PSU and i think that clearly i need an update or maybe i'm talking too much without knowledge, is it normal from 12,03V on charge drops it down till 11,90 and even less, the 3,33 drops till 3,30 and the 5.08V to 5.01 or less? I think i'm overloading it too much, i know these voltages comes with +/-5% but i noticed everytime +12V goes to 11,84 or less, Prime95 or Orthos just fails, but while encoding a video on Videora iPod or playing CSS just freezes and temps are not passing 54/48ºC ... then i suppose it's the PSU that's not supporting it but maybe i'm wrong, anyway, i'm in the limit, my recommended wattage on the PSU xtremeSystems Calculator were 480-492W ... i'm almost decided to upgrade it, to 600-650 or 750W, which ones do u recommend me guys? I read about OCZ, Corsair, Xilence and Thermaltake ones ... but clearly not decided for anyone ... any advices?


----------



## Alfi (Feb 29, 2008)

SirKeldon said:


> What are your temps at that speed and voltage Alfi? Try run Prime95 for 3-4 minutes and tell us please




It walks about temperature of processor from inserted pictures (5200+ ) ? This is not my processor I found on forum perch.


----------



## SirKeldon (Feb 29, 2008)

Alfi said:


> It walks about temperature of processor from inserted pictures (5200+ ) ? This is not my processor I found on forum perch.



D'oh! Sorry i didn't see the 5200+ there, just saw the 3620Mhz and i thought it would be 6400+, damn it, a 5200+ with 1000 Mhz more?? a pretty huge good overclock and the chip ... what a 90nm beast!


----------



## Alfi (Feb 29, 2008)

Alone I am in shock how 5200 + it walks. Probably better 5200 would be + from 6400 + ?

I know yet only that on co day it has  3,25 GHz cools  Scythe   Infinity without valve. Temperature does not cross 50 * C.


----------



## Maxamp00 (Feb 29, 2008)

*Great advise*

First I would like to thatn Fullinfusion and Zen for their creation of this thread, I have read almost the whole thing through.  Here is my specs tell me what you think.


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Feb 29, 2008)

Maxamp00 said:


> First I would like to thatn Fullinfusion and Zen for their creation of this thread, I have read almost the whole thing through.  Here is my specs tell me what you think.



Looks good! How are your temps? Take some screen shots with cpu-z.


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Feb 29, 2008)

SirKeldon said:


> What are your temps at that speed and voltage Alfi? Try run Prime95 for 3-4 minutes and tell us please
> 
> During these last days i've been watching voltages of my PSU and i think that clearly i need an update or maybe i'm talking too much without knowledge, is it normal from 12,03V on charge drops it down till 11,90 and even less, the 3,33 drops till 3,30 and the 5.08V to 5.01 or less? I think i'm overloading it too much, i know these voltages comes with +/-5% but i noticed everytime +12V goes to 11,84 or less



That is a pretty significant drop for the +12v side.

For powersupplies I would recommend - not really in order.
PC Power & Cooling
Antec True Power
Corsair
ThermalTake

Dont skimp on the powersupply. A lot of people build nice machines but go cheap on the powersupply. That is the one component you should feel comfortable spending the extra cash. If the cpu is the brains of the system, the Powersupply is the heart.

Stable, Clean and efficient power is a MUST for a good solid overclock.


----------



## Maxamp00 (Feb 29, 2008)

*Here's my specs*


----------



## Maxamp00 (Feb 29, 2008)

*Temps*

As far as temps I run at about 36c Idle, 42 under load, I will post more shots when I get home tonight, Crysis runs great, I can't express my gratitude enough for the great info Zen.


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Feb 29, 2008)

Maxamp00 said:


>



image is to small to see...


----------



## fullinfusion (Feb 29, 2008)

well i've gone where few have gone and ended up lapping the cpu and wow... the sucker was concaved beyond belief.. once i started i thought hey this isn't so bad but after 5 sheets and a good 2hrs i got it flat.. as for the V1 cooler it was very flat as i ran it across the corse paper there wasn't any high or low spots so i ended up cleaning it up with the 1500grit paper just enough to take away from the 320grit scratches... i left a bit of a dull finish and cleaned with 99% iso propl alc... i then put a dab of artic silver 5 on the base and rubbed it all around and wiped her clean... just to set the grease into the pores... i then put a lite cote on the cpu and spread it to cover the cpu so it was trasnparent and installed the cooler.. giving it about 6 twists left n right to remove any air pockets,,, hit the power and o/c'd her to 3.42 with a core volt of 1.45-1.49
after running prime 95 for an hour my highest temp hit 38c... it's a difference of 4-5c lower then before the lapping and im sure after the 200 hr cycle of the paste i think i'll get another 1-2c drop in temp... Well worth the effort and as for my arm? well im sure it'll heal lol


----------



## SirKeldon (Feb 29, 2008)

ZenZimZaliben said:


> That is a pretty significant drop for the +12v side.
> 
> For powersupplies I would recommend - not really in order.
> PC Power & Cooling
> ...



Yeah, you're true ZenZim, the PSU is the heart, if you try to increase all the muscles as well as the brain, your heart has to be stronger, that's why i was looking to the voltages of my PSU, cause i couldn't understand why she runned stable at 3,360 (1,376V) for more than 6 hours on Small-FFT's under Prime95, and any test higher than 3,40Ghz (at 1,41 or 1,42V made my 12V line too unstable and failed) ... also i read how FullinFusion killed his PSU of 500W, now i understand it. It's almost weak since it was not the cheapest one, i thought 500W would be enough (2x12V lines) but this 125W (142W now on overclock) beast-roaster CPU and also the RAM Oc'd with all the other devices plugged in, well, it wouldn't resist high loads on the voltages my 6400+ wants, and i'm planning to run this system almost 24/7 doing some stuff so i need to be stable pretty far, thank you so much for the advice.

I read some good stuff about Antec and also about the Corsair, as well as TT ... i didn't know the first but seems a good good brand as it's on very threads in different forums.

Here's the list i've made till now, i would prefer a 750W one (just in case i decide to go for a crossfire or sli based system) but i think a 650W one will also fit, of course the priority is a good level between performance and noise.

http://www.pcpower.com/power-supply/silencer-750-quad-black.html Powerful but just with a rail of 12V (though it's powered with 60A) ... really nice and really quiet, max of 40dbA
http://www.corsair.com/products/tx.aspx Also powerful and with the same rail of 12V feed at 60A, it's better at noise levels on lower wattage, to the limit it's just 4dbA more than the PC Power one
http://www.antec.com/ec/productDetails.php?ProdID=05650 Three lines of 12V at 19A each one (57A on total) ... dbA's are not specified.
http://www.thermaltake.com/product/Power/ToughPower/W0117/w0117.asp Four lines of 12V at 18A each one (72A on total) ... dbA's are not specified on maximum wattage, just 16dbA at 1300rpm (my HSF TT V1 hits that 16dbA at 1300rpm, and at it's highest range, 2000rpm with 86.5CFM's just blows up 24dbA, maybe it will be the same fan technology? i hope so)

Don't know if it's better to have different lines of 12V or just one, technically speaking, multiple threading is a good thing for almost everything, so i suppose it will be better also in this case but maybe i'm wrong and providing a stable line of 12V for everything it's enough. After all, most powerful seems to be the Thermaltake Toughpower ... but the Corsair TX750 is also fine, so the point is: one 12V rail or multiple 12V rails?


----------



## fullinfusion (Mar 1, 2008)

no sir i didnt kill my other psu... i thought because of the volt drops and spikes that the psu was a dud but it was from what i can gather it's just a glitch cus im still getting the weird up's and downs but its pc probe that isn't getting along with vista 64... i also monitor cpuid and watch very close to see what the volts are doing and when pc probe gives a warning cpuid is showing something different..
as for my temps since the lapping of the cpu and cooler
im running prime 95
running 3 spyware programs
running an anti vir scan
playing tvu player and have media player running in a loop in Hd and typing to all the great ppl that make all this happen
Temps are 39c with all running


----------



## SirKeldon (Mar 1, 2008)

Definitely your chip is a beast or your room is very well cooled, i lapped V1 and as you can see ... my temps are 10ºC higher with the same cooler same CPU ... i think you got one of the best-cool 6400+ running through the world. Really you're feeding the chip with 1,475V and getting those temps? Unbelievable 

edit: btw, how about your TT PSU?? it's stable and maintaining your voltages well? as you saw too, i'm planning to get an upgrade =)


----------



## fullinfusion (Mar 1, 2008)

well my room is 21c..
the V1 cooler like i said after i ran a few min pass over the low grit paper it was even accross the whole serface and being a pain in the butt holding it to sand was a nighmare so as i went up to the 1500grit paper i didnt get it like glass smooth
it had a better reflection when i pulled it outa the box compared to now
I seen a video that showed when you apply the grease to the cpu you also apply a drop to the cooler and smear it over the entire base then with a lint free rag just wipe it off and attach it to the processor... what ever i did works and also the cpu was extreamly concaved before the lapping...
i think the cpu top is just punched and formed at the factory...  the cooler it was machined... you can see the markings from the cutting


----------



## fullinfusion (Mar 1, 2008)

yes the 700 tough power is working great...


----------



## fullinfusion (Mar 1, 2008)

I also upgraded my rear case 120mm fan to a Thermaltake 120mm smart case fan that has a manual fan speed dial... i didn't hook up the sensor to the cpu because i'd rather have my own control over the fan speed...
With the stock 120 fan id put my hand at the back of the case and it was very warm but with this new fan i set it to run at 2000rpm's and she's nice and cool
My V1 cooler sits horizontal and if it would sit vertical like other systems it would be blowing the hot air straight into the case's rear exhaust fan but instead it blows upwards and thats the problem with my motherbords cpu positioning of the cooler mount as you can see in the 3rd page or so of this thread the pictures i've posted of my setup.


----------



## Maxamp00 (Mar 1, 2008)

*Good Images*

 Hey Zen I hope that these images come out a little better, I finially got my rig running great, I am a little leary about messing with the cpu voltage tho, I don't think I need to.  Any Ideas?


----------



## Wile E (Mar 2, 2008)

I take it your voltage is set to auto in the BIOS? If so, it has already raised it. Stock is 1.4V, iirc. At any rate, at those speeds, you can try to knock it down to 1.5V, and see if it's still stable.


----------



## Maxamp00 (Mar 2, 2008)

Wile E

I dropped the voltage down to 1.5,  I confirmed this after another reboot.  But now it reads 1.6???  System is running good, a little hotter than I would like but I am working on upgrading my case fans and other cooling solutions.  I took out 2 panels from my Ebays in the front and saw a 6c temp difference, so air flow might be a problem.


----------



## Wile E (Mar 3, 2008)

Hmm, cpu-z might be misreading it. Go to the monitoring page in your bios, and see if it monitors vCore anywhere. Confirm Vcore to actually be that high, if it is, back the voltage down until the monitoring page reads 1.5V.

At any rate, if you are happy with the OC, just keep lowering the voltage until it becomes unstable, then bump it back up a notch. The lower the voltage, the better the temps.


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Mar 3, 2008)

Why not drop your Multi to x14 and raise the FSB up 245mhz? This will increase your ram and fsb while keeping it around 3.45Ghz. Also lower your HT link to x4.

You may need to use a different ram divider and add voltage to the ram. looks like it can handle up to 2.1v.


----------



## Maxamp00 (Mar 4, 2008)

I tried those settings (FSB 245, CPU MULTI x14 and HT x4) even tried to up the ram voltage( and left it upped) Booted 1-5 tries.  I got to windows once and my apps wouldn't even start. Cpu-z woulndt start lol.  Replaced settings and was fine.   Thinking about next step.  Just one more push and I'm good. lol


----------



## DaMulta (Mar 4, 2008)

Try these


----------



## fullinfusion (Mar 4, 2008)

thats weird because i run my system at 3.21ghz and the bios is saying at stock speeds.. vcore volt is on auto  1.424... and at the o/c it's at 1.456 and thats on auto also..
i ran prime for 12hrs without any warnings..
From what my hot shot computer shop says is that the mobo maxamp is using has problems until they flashed the bios..
Mabey that might be the problem?
But what do i know...
im sure others can guide ya in the proper direction but then again finding the right person could be harder then expected...
I followed someons tips and what i ended up getting was fried ram
Id keep talking to zim and wile e
They seem to be the straight shooters in here


----------



## Maxamp00 (Mar 5, 2008)

Thanks fullinfusion, I have followed you on this thread from step one.  On another note I installed some new case fans, and wow a little loud but took temps below 39c at least 8c cooler.  I am going to try some new settings tonight but I have a feeling I should leave well enough alone.  I don't want fried ram lol  Thanks you guys


----------



## fullinfusion (Mar 5, 2008)

Hey no prob Max
Yeah i installed a smart 120mm case fan in my rig and yeah made a big difference.
As for a good o/c on your 6400 black and a good blend of memory performance as well........  (as Zim Stated to me in the begining) Try these settings
core 3.45
multi 16
Bus speed 216
HT link at 5x or 1000
which = 1080
vcore at 1.440-1.450
Memory at 2.10v
Timings if your running 800mhz ram
4.4.4.12.22
I find on this system that it's a great 24/7 comp that even when i'm on the road for day's at a time that the wife wont bugger sh!t up lol
don't be afraid to ask Zim or Wile E for advice
they are my o/c'n god's in here and all that they have to offer is true and uncorruped setting's
Happy O/C'N my man


----------



## Maxamp00 (Mar 6, 2008)

Hey guys I got a little more out of it, as far as a stress test that remains to be seen I am going to run it soon.








I am very surprised at this ram, mushkin?? lol


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Mar 6, 2008)

fullinfusion said:


> Hey no prob Max
> Yeah i installed a smart 120mm case fan in my rig and yeah made a big difference.
> As for a good o/c on your 6400 black and a good blend of memory performance as well........  (as Zim Stated to me in the begining) Try these settings
> core 3.45
> ...



Thanks for the props, glad to help. 

To bad about your bios. I would still like to see you with a Higher FSB and Lower Multiplier.


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Mar 6, 2008)

Maxamp00 said:


> Hey guys I got a little more out of it, as far as a stress test that remains to be seen I am going to run it soon.
> 
> I am very surprised at this ram, mushkin?? lol





3.5ghz = Very Nice!!

That is a lot of volts...can you really run this 24/7...also do you really "need" to use that high of a voltage? Anything less and its unstable? Have you run a nice long burn in test?


----------



## AphexDreamer (Mar 6, 2008)

Is 35xx the max we can get, can anyone reach 36xx stable ??


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Mar 6, 2008)

Only if you have TEC cooling or better. Or got a 1 in 1000 cherry chip.

Actually watercooling might be good for 3.6 anything higher and its tec/peltier


----------



## SirKeldon (Mar 6, 2008)

Well, since i'm on water and changed the power supply (yesterday) ... i'm staying at 1,472V doing some tests, now i'm on 3504 (292x12) with the RAM at a divisor of 6, reaching 1168Mhz (5-5-5-18) feeded with 2.30V. I didn't tried anything extreme yet, just that i booted with 3600Mhz (300x12) first time ever and not changing the FSB clock with AMD Overdrive, i suppose i can get some more, i'll try ... so now i'm wanting to get this speed (3,5-3,52Ghz) for a 24/7, now with water it will be possible.

I ran it almost all day and maintained stable, on some light and hard stuff ... but last hour i did a test, AMD OverDrive stability test for an hour while i was playing Counter-Strike Source and more background stuff, stability test didn't failed, no lags on the game ... and of course i'm still alive writing this post, max temps: 53ºC on core #0, 45ºC on #1 - max global temp: 48ºC - mobo at 27ºC. This 6400+ not-black-at-all is running smooth and the RAM, omg .. these corsair dominator's are a beast and this Enzotech Waterblock keeps me safe and cool 

edit: AphexDreamer !!! welcome back my friend, hope you get your nice ram and ready for OC'ing again, i'm waiting your BIOS shots, cheers


----------



## AphexDreamer (Mar 6, 2008)

SirKeldon said:


> Well, since i'm on water and changed the power supply (yesterday) ... i'm staying at 1,472V doing some tests, now i'm on 3504 (292x12) with the RAM at a divisor of 6, reaching 1168Mhz (5-5-5-18) feeded with 2.30V. I didn't tried anything extreme yet, just that i booted with 3600Mhz (300x12) first time ever and not changing the FSB clock with AMD Overdrive, i suppose i can get some more, i'll try ... so now i'm wanting to get this speed (3,5-3,52Ghz) for a 24/7, now with water it will be possible.
> 
> I ran it almost all day and maintained stable, on some light and hard stuff ... but last hour i did a test, AMD OverDrive stability test for an hour while i was playing Counter-Strike Source and more background stuff, stability test didn't failed, no lags on the game ... and of course i'm still alive writing this post, max temps: 53ºC on core #0, 45ºC on #1 - max global temp: 48ºC - mobo at 27ºC. This 6400+ not-black-at-all is running smooth and the RAM, omg .. these corsair dominator's are a beast and this Enzotech Waterblock keeps me safe and cool



Hmmm, I'm on air and I get just about hte same temps as  you except I never go over 45C on Load with 1.6 Volts...


----------



## SirKeldon (Mar 6, 2008)

AphexDreamer said:


> Hmmm, I'm on air and I get just about hte same temps as  you except I never go over 45C on Load with 1.6 Volts...



Now imagine the temps i was reaching on air  As i said, this 6400+ it was not selled as a black edition though Everest shows as it, IMO i think it's a black edition that went wrong on AMD labs and finally brought as a normal 6400+ to run at 3200  ... maybe with that problems of overheating anything higher than 1,360V, i tried one night Prime95 on 3300Mhz with 1,39V and after 10 hours temps were 66º/60ºC. Fullinfusion own the same HSF as me and not lapped and was getting 15-20ºC lower at more speed and voltage ... so i was staying at tiny voltages, temps were killing me, even with high-end air system, that's the reason i moved to water and get the max of this CPU at high voltages ... till i get the new Phenom's 65nm that are on the way, and then clock that quad to whatever with the water system


----------



## AphexDreamer (Mar 6, 2008)

SirKeldon said:


> Now imagine the temps i was reaching on air  As i said, this 6400+ it was not selled as a black edition though Everest shows as it, IMO i think it's a black edition that went wrong on AMD labs and finally brought as a normal 6400+ to run at 3200  ... maybe with that problems of overheating anything higher than 1,360V, i tried one night Prime95 on 3300Mhz with 1,39V and after 10 hours temps were 66º/60ºC. Fullinfusion own the same HSF as me and not lapped and was getting 15-20ºC lower at more speed and voltage ... so i was staying at tiny voltages, temps were killing me, even with high-end air system, that's the reason i moved to water and get the max of this CPU at high voltages ... till i get the new Phenom's 65nm that are on the way, and then clock that quad to whatever with the water system



Ah, I see....


----------



## SirKeldon (Mar 6, 2008)

Aphex, could u take that screenshots we talked about of your JumperFree section??? just to see what voltages should i tune up before i'll go 1,6V, cause i'm happy at the performance at 1,47-1,5V as well as the temps and i'd like to see what voltages to tweak and specially the PLL options (i have both PLL spread spectrum disabled as it's on default but i see DaMulta has it enabled). 

For my system specs, stable as far till now, just tweaked the Processor Voltage to 1,47V, Ram to 2.30V, Northbridge->Hypertransport Voltage 1.40V, NB Speed is at 800Mhz (4x), set ram speed to 800Mhz (CPU/6) and timings to 5-5-5-18, i'm going to run the AMD Overdrive stability test for 8 hours and see the results ... if all is well, i'll stay there but if not ... your shots will be very appreciated anyway 

Thanks in advance dude!


----------



## AphexDreamer (Mar 6, 2008)

SirKeldon said:


> Aphex, could u take that screenshots we talked about of your JumperFree section??? just to see what voltages should i tune up before i'll go 1,6V, cause i'm happy at the performance at 1,47-1,5V as well as the temps and i'd like to see what voltages to tweak and specially the PLL options (i have both PLL spread spectrum disabled as it's on default but i see DaMulta has it enabled).
> 
> For my system specs, stable as far till now, just tweaked the Processor Voltage to 1,47V, Ram to 2.30V, Northbridge->Hypertransport Voltage 1.40V, NB Speed is at 800Mhz (4x), set ram speed to 800Mhz (CPU/6) and timings to 5-5-5-18, i'm going to run the AMD Overdrive stability test for 8 hours and see the results ... if all is well, i'll stay there but if not ... your shots will be very appreciated anyway
> 
> Thanks in advance dude!



Oh yeah I forgot... I'd love too. The thing is I have lost those setting I had it on and don't remember what they were so I'll have to find them agian, Im useing some diff setting right now and I'd show you what I have I just don't know how to take screenshots of my BIOS?


----------



## SirKeldon (Mar 6, 2008)

AphexDreamer said:


> Oh yeah I forgot... I'd love too. The thing is I have lost those setting I had it on and don't remember what they were so I'll have to find them agian, Im useing some diff setting right now and I'd show you what I have I just don't know how to take screenshots of my BIOS?



Do you have a digital cam or a mobile phone with one built-in? Make a photo and then upload it, it's called the "manual screenshots"  If all it's stable with my setup i'll post it too


----------



## Maxamp00 (Mar 6, 2008)

*Cpu voltage*

Hey Zen,

On my first picture post my voltage was set to 1.525 I dropped it down to 1.5 in the bios, ever since then Cpu-z reads voltage at 1.6+ even tho in my bios it is set at 1.5 I haven't touched the voltage anywhere else on my system fullinfusion said that mabye it is a bug in my Mobo so I guess a bios flash is in order???  Any Ideas?


----------



## fullinfusion (Mar 7, 2008)

Does anyone know why all of a sudden CPUID  or CPUz comes across as a virus?
My antivir pops up a detection..
Anybody know what's up with this?
Any other program that does the same thing as cpuid?


----------



## Wile E (Mar 7, 2008)

fullinfusion said:


> Does anyone know why all of a sudden CPUID  or CPUz comes across as a virus?
> My antivir pops up a detection..
> Anybody know what's up with this?
> Any other program that does the same thing as cpuid?



Just set your AV to ignore it. It's the way the progs read low-level hardware that freaks out some AVs. Everything is still fine.


----------



## fullinfusion (Mar 7, 2008)

hey thanks Wile.. i was trying to ignore all the warnings but it didn't help... I was using Anti Vir as my anti virus program and kicked it to the curb and installed AVG?
i like antivir because of the real time scanning compared to avg which lets the virus in then warns ya... At least anti vir detects a problem while your downloading and promp's ya
What do you use?
Or recommend?


----------



## Wile E (Mar 7, 2008)

I use Kaspersky Internet Security. I can also highly recommend NOD32. NOD is lighter on resources, but Kaspersky is much easier to use. Both have excellent detection rates.


----------



## fullinfusion (Mar 7, 2008)

Thank you Wile
I reinstalled Antivir and nada... no problems..
Think it was just a glitch, and to think i gave the wife crap for downloading tunes from morpheus that gave the pop up.... I had to kiss her butt for blaming her lol 
Thanks again


----------



## SirKeldon (Mar 7, 2008)

Well, hello all again! 

After upgrading my PSU and my cooling system as my 6400+ not-black-at-all was heating a lot on air on tiny voltages i think i finally found a setup that maintained me stable, the famous 250x14 (cpu:3500Mhz - ht:1000Mhz (x4) - mem: ddr2-1000@5-5-5-18), i just tunned some northbridge voltages and the ram voltage which is was set to 2.30 basing on the settings DaMulta said in a previous post but a little bit modified, set the HT Voltage to 1.40, Core/PCI-e to 1.28 (DaMulta set it to 1.38 but i gave a try to lower 0.1 cause i'm using a lower HT speed), NB PCIE PLL to 2.0V (DaMulta didn't had this setting but i bumped from auto at 1.8V to 2.0V to sure the voltage to maintain the clocks), PLL Spread Spectrums were disabled (DaMulta ones were enabled but i gave a try without them), no other things adjusted, BIOS booted at auto mode with Vcore: 1.504V, here are the results:







DaMulta's rig is 24/7 stable and as i don't like Auto settings very much ...i bumped up some more things to help stability at this speed and give her a two-weeks cycle with this settings to sure complete stability:






I read increasing Processor-NB Voltage helps the stability for the oc'd memory, specially with timings, i'm keeping 0.1V exactly under the Vcore. I enabled PLL Spread Spectrum as DaMulta and bumped the Core/PCI-E and NB PCIE PLL a little bit to sure all my clocks will work synchronized without missing any cycle. But with me there is always a point, my memory supported 1170 Mhz at 5-5-5-18-23-2T doing many stuff at the same voltage, now i'm just getting 1000 Mhz 5-5-5-18-23-2T and though i like the performance at this speed, i'm still thinking to use a lower multi with the same voltages settings but i don't know if it will support the 11x, 12x multi with the same ones, yesterday resisted at 320x11 with 1,49-1,50V ... but what i've seen is at 1160-1170 it's pretty stable but not as it's on 1000 and so i'm thinking to tweak the timings to get 4-5-5-15-18-2T or 4-4-4-12-18-2T and see if it's stable at 1000Mhz, which voltages should i tweak up or which timings should i use? Or do you recommend me to lower the multi again and tweak other things?

Thanks in advance and now more than ever, thanks to all cause finally i got the 3,5Ghz stable and running smooth! 

ps: AphexDreamer, hope this helps specially to you cause we've got the same MoBo and since you lost your old settings i think this will be a good road to begin  

ps(2): the stability test was done and no errors happened at PCI-E freq of 100Mhz, i'm keeping at 116 cause it will be 115Mhz really which is still the secure limit ... am i being too risky? should i set down again to 100 Mhz?


----------



## AphexDreamer (Mar 10, 2008)

Here is my new Stable Clock.... 





If anyone wants to use it as a reference for there overclock here is CPUz Detail of it.

I would show BIOS if I knew how or had a camera but since I don't I'll just tell yall what the settings are on.

FSB Frequence 222

PCIE Auto

Processor Frequency Multiplyer 16

Processor Voltage Auto (which ends up being 1.488 Volts)

Every thing else Auto as well ( you can see what they are in CPUz, such as the HT link etc.)

Memory is at 2.28 Volts for now, I might move it up to 2.30 but I don't want to fry them like last time... Timings on CPUz along with there Frequency.

Well this is were I'm at, I'd really like some tips and hope that this at least helps someone achive the same OC as me.

So far I say it is stable based on games that I play for hours on end without crash, but maybe I'll run AMD OverDrives Stress Tets tonight.


----------



## Wile E (Mar 11, 2008)

AphexDreamer said:


> Here is my new Stable Clock....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You shouldn't need that much VDimm for 888MHz. You can probably turn the vDimm down a little. Unless, of course, you got a really crappy set of Ballistix. Mine will do stock volts and timings up to 900MHz.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Mar 11, 2008)

Wile E said:


> You shouldn't need that much VDimm for 888MHz. You can probably turn the vDimm down a little. Unless, of course, you got a really crappy set of Ballistix. Mine will do stock volts and timings up to 900MHz.



I think I might have a bad set, that or having 4 of them changes something.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Mar 11, 2008)

SirKeldon said:


> Well, hello all again!
> 
> After upgrading my PSU and my cooling system as my 6400+ not-black-at-all was heating a lot on air on tiny voltages i think i finally found a setup that maintained me stable, the famous 250x14 (cpu:3500Mhz - ht:1000Mhz (x4) - mem: ddr2-1000@5-5-5-18), i just tunned some northbridge voltages and the ram voltage which is was set to 2.30 basing on the settings DaMulta said in a previous post but a little bit modified, set the HT Voltage to 1.40, Core/PCI-e to 1.28 (DaMulta set it to 1.38 but i gave a try to lower 0.1 cause i'm using a lower HT speed), NB PCIE PLL to 2.0V (DaMulta didn't had this setting but i bumped from auto at 1.8V to 2.0V to sure the voltage to maintain the clocks), PLL Spread Spectrums were disabled (DaMulta ones were enabled but i gave a try without them), no other things adjusted, BIOS booted at auto mode with Vcore: 1.504V, here are the results:
> 
> ...



Dude I actually think Ima try overclocking from a point like this and on, thanks.


----------



## Wile E (Mar 11, 2008)

AphexDreamer said:


> I think I might have a bad set, that or having 4 of them changes something.



I hadn't thought about you having 4 sticks. That can make you need more voltage to stay stable.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Mar 11, 2008)

Also, what does increasing the PCIE frequency do??

Does it help with Overclocking, stability or performance???

To Wile E: Yeah I figured that having 2 sets of them would require more Voltage, its all good


----------



## DaMulta (Mar 11, 2008)

It can help high overclocks a little.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Mar 11, 2008)

DaMulta said:


> It can help high overclocks a little.



You don't have to answer, but I wonder why? I just would have never guessed that increasing it would help.


----------



## Wile E (Mar 11, 2008)

AphexDreamer said:


> You don't have to answer, but I wonder why? I just would have never guessed that increasing it would help.


Nobody really knows why, and it doesn't always help. It's very hit or miss.


----------



## SirKeldon (Mar 11, 2008)

AphexDreamer said:


> You don't have to answer, but I wonder why? I just would have never guessed that increasing it would help.



Well, in fact i think it helps cause the PCI-E bus almost governs everything on the MoBo, since the RAM Frequency till the data is going to be in a hard drive. It's set to 100 cause all devices are meant to work at stock speeds at 100 Mhz, mostly cause the Hard Drives operating at more than 100 Mhz can fail in some simples and hard tasks, specially SATA ones, the old IDE ATA100 will resist more.

Once you uprise any clock frequency, you're forcing the PCI-E frequency too, specially when talking about RAM and graphics, so if you uprise the voltage, you're meant to make the frequencies a little higher too but ... as well as the others you can make some "crazy things", this PCI-E freq is not the best one to mess, more than 120 Mhz will fry almost sure any HD, maybe you won't lose data at all, but the drive can turn crazy cause messing with i-nodes or File Allocation Tables is not a good thing. Though it all, helps stability a lot with RAM, i tried 4-4-4-12-15-1T with every voltage on the Processor and wasn't working, i got tired and did a crazy thing, just for test, i unplugged all the HD but one, downgraded the voltage of the Vcore as well as Vram but uprised PCI-E freq till 130Mhz, the 4-4-4-12-15-1T were stable at 1000 Mhz encoding a video ...

The affordable limit is the 33% that simple boards includes one, so keeping your PCI-E at 112-113 Mhz should be safe for anyone, i personally run for a month with a 115 Mhz frequency and all went well and without problems (the month is usually the death-line limit to see if the HD fails) but you can try it till 120Mhz, more will be dangerous.


----------



## Wile E (Mar 11, 2008)

SirKeldon said:


> Well, in fact i think it helps cause the PCI-E bus almost governs everything on the MoBo, since the RAM Frequency till the data is going to be in a hard drive. It's set to 100 cause all devices are meant to work at stock speeds at 100 Mhz, mostly cause the Hard Drives operating at more than 100 Mhz can fail in some simples and hard tasks, specially SATA ones, the old IDE ATA100 will resist more.
> 
> Once you uprise any clock frequency, you're forcing the PCI-E frequency too, specially when talking about RAM and graphics, so if you uprise the voltage, you're meant to make the frequencies a little higher too but ... as well as the others you can make some "crazy things", this PCI-E freq is not the best one to mess, more than 120 Mhz will fry almost sure any HD, maybe you won't lose data at all, but the drive can turn crazy cause messing with i-nodes or File Allocation Tables is not a good thing. Though it all, helps stability a lot with RAM, i tried 4-4-4-12-15-1T with every voltage on the Processor and wasn't working, i got tired and did a crazy thing, just for test, i unplugged all the HD but one, downgraded the voltage of the Vcore as well as Vram but uprised PCI-E freq till 130Mhz, the 4-4-4-12-15-1T were stable at 1000 Mhz encoding a video ...
> 
> The affordable limit is the 33% that simple boards includes one, so keeping your PCI-E at 112-113 Mhz should be safe for anyone, i personally run for a month with a 115 Mhz frequency and all went well and without problems (the month is usually the death-line limit to see if the HD fails) but you can try it till 120Mhz, more will be dangerous.


Upping the PCIe frequency has no effect on the ram, whatsoever. It's not part of the same sub-system at all.

It also won't kill your hard drive. It can corrupt the data, but once you downclock the PCIe to a stable setting, and reformat your drive, it will be fine.

Also, upping the fsb does not always increase PCIe frequency. It depends on the mobo. Almost all of them today lock the PCIe frequency at 100Mhz, unless the user changes it themselves.


----------



## SirKeldon (Mar 11, 2008)

Wile E said:


> Upping the PCIe frequency has no effect on the ram, whatsoever. It's not part of the same sub-system at all.


Yes, it's what i thought, the PCI-E frequency is not fast enough to handle the memory bus but, why the hell i got stable with timings just uprising the PCI-E freq and not voltages? If the PCI-E freq just helps the graphics and the communication between PCI-E devices and northbridge, why the hell i was able to do it? Just got luck? There's a relationship?



Wile E said:


> It also won't kill your hard drive. It can corrupt the data, but once you downclock the PCIe to a stable setting, and reformat your drive, it will be fine.


That's what i wanted to say, so i specified about messing with i-nodes or File Allocation Tables that can end in corrupt data and it's not a good thing, i didn't want to mean that you'll fry literally your HD, sorry if i did.


----------



## rod (Mar 11, 2008)

*Hi, im new to this forum and new to OCing*

I was going over this thread, and just wanted to ask what would be a safe set of OC settings for a 24/7 setup (gaming rig).

My Hardware is:
Athlon 6400+ BE
Asus M2N-E SLi (nvidia 500mcp chipset)
Super Talent T800UX1GC4 at 5-5-5-15 at 1.8v (factory default)
Zalman 9500 Pure Copper cooler with Arctic 5 Pure Silver
Thermaltake Wing Rs100 case with 2 120mm fans (intake/exhaust)

I was thinking, maybe to increase the FSB to 215, and leaving everything else default?
Should I leave vdimm and vcore voltages to auto? or should I increase them a little bit manually?
If so, to how much should I increase vcore, and vdimm (this motherboard limits max vdimm voltage to 1.95)

Would this setup be a stable 24/7 setup?

Is ubuntu´s bootable cd memtest a good app to test memory stability? Or should I just go ahead and install other stress test programs.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Wile E (Mar 11, 2008)

SirKeldon said:


> Yes, it's what i thought, the PCI-E frequency is not fast enough to handle the memory bus but, why the hell i got stable with timings just uprising the PCI-E freq and not voltages? If the PCI-E freq just helps the graphics and the communication between PCI-E devices and northbridge, why the hell i was able to do it? Just got luck? There's a relationship?


I don't understand it myself. It makes no sense whatsoever, but if it worked, who cares? lol




SirKeldon said:


> That's what i wanted to say, so i specified about messing with i-nodes or File Allocation Tables that can end in corrupt data and it's not a good thing, i didn't want to mean that you'll fry literally your HD, sorry if i did.


Ahh, my bad. I took it as you meaning fry the HD.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Mar 11, 2008)

Yall can check this guy out, he has beanched diff PCIE frequencys to see what performance gains it would bring. Although its not an extensive test, I still find it somewhat usefull.

http://forums.hardwarezone.com.sg/showthread.php?t=1853805

you can check these threads out as well

http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?t=104497&page=2

http://www.overclock.net/nvidia/132872-pcie-frequency.html

From reading all of the above I have to say it simplly verys, probably due to diff Motherboards or something. Some people get benefits some don't, and for some to high and it permentanly destroys there HD while others can run it at the same frequncy wtih no damage done.

I guess its just a hit and miss with this one.


----------



## Wile E (Mar 11, 2008)

AphexDreamer said:


> Yall can check this guy out, he has beanched diff PCIE frequencys to see what performance gains it would bring. Although its not an extensive test, I still find it somewhat usefull.
> 
> http://forums.hardwarezone.com.sg/showthread.php?t=1853805



Yeah, but the weird thing is, even if you have the same exact hardware as him, you may not get the same results. PCIe overclocking is a strange beast. lol.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Mar 11, 2008)

Wile E said:


> Yeah, but the weird thing is, even if you have the same exact hardware as him, you may not get the same results. PCIe overclocking is a strange beast. lol.



Indeed, I edited my above post saying the same thing.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Mar 12, 2008)

rod said:


> I was going over this thread, and just wanted to ask what would be a safe set of OC settings for a 24/7 setup (gaming rig).
> 
> My Hardware is:
> Athlon 6400+ BE
> ...



Check your PM's.

As far as testing stabiltiy goes I would reccomend useing AMD Overdrive's stabilty test which can be downloaded here on TPU. Go for the latest Beta version of it, its works great at least for me.


----------



## Wile E (Mar 12, 2008)

rod said:


> I was going over this thread, and just wanted to ask what would be a safe set of OC settings for a 24/7 setup (gaming rig).
> 
> My Hardware is:
> Athlon 6400+ BE
> ...


Sent this to you in a PM as well.

Well, I can get you going in the right direction at least. I can't tell you how far you will be able to get, because every single chip is different, but I'll help give you a rough idea.

For vDimm, go ahead and set it to 1.95V. That's safe for even the budget kits.

For Vcore, 1.5V is safe 24/7 *IF, and only if* the temps are good. Try not to go above 60C. Although I ran mine at around 62, with no I'll side effects, but the lower the better. If it goes too high, lower it to 1.475, then down to 1.45, if necessary. 

First, set your ram to 667MHZ in the bios. The ram speed goes up with cpu speed. You only want to test one thing at a time, and setting the ram lower will make it so you aren't overclocking it, and you can focus on finding the cpu max.

Next, lower the HTT multiplier (some boards call it the LDT bus) to 4x (some boards will list it as 800MHz).

Now, set your fsb to 210MHz and test for stability and temps.

For temps, I use CoreTemp: http://www.alcpu.com/CoreTemp/

For stability testing I either Orthos: http://sp2004.fre3.com/beta/beta2.htm

Or OCCT: http://www.ocbase.com/perestroika_en/index.php?Download

I prefer OCCT, as it seems to heat things up a bit more.

If 210 is stable (which it most likely will be), then raise it to 215. If 215 is stable try a few more Mhz. If during your testing, it becomes unstable, back the fsb down 2Mhz, and try again, until it becomes stable again.

After you find the cpu's max, you can set the ram back to 800MHz in the BIOS, and see if it's still stable. If not, you may have to leave it on the 667 setting.


----------



## fullinfusion (Mar 21, 2008)

anyone hear if the new phenom has fixed its revision 
I hear the r1 sucked for o/c'n and to wait for r2 to come out....?


----------



## Alfi (Mar 22, 2008)

I possess Asus M3A and I have from larger FSB problem than 250Mhz . not it will give oneself to start already windows.Do then problem of this plate ?
I have paces low.
Someone has on M3A such problem also ?

ps.sorry my english


----------



## fullinfusion (Mar 29, 2008)

Ati 3870x2 Rock's
http://link.brightcove.com/services/link/bcpid1416570618/bclid1416866883/bctid1413471452


----------



## AphexDreamer (Mar 29, 2008)

Alfi said:


> I possess Asus M3A and I have from larger FSB problem than 250Mhz . not it will give oneself to start already windows.Do then problem of this plate ?
> I have paces low.
> Someone has on M3A such problem also ?
> 
> ps.sorry my english



Where you from? You can google alta vista and use bable fish to translate your language into English so we can better understand you.

As for your question, I have experinced no such problem with my M3A. What BIOS version do you have.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Mar 29, 2008)

fullinfusion said:


> Ati 3870x2 Rock's
> http://link.brightcove.com/services/link/bcpid1416570618/bclid1416866883/bctid1413471452



That guy kinda annoys me. Its like he thinks he knows everything about everything PC related yet he is just reading of a screen (you can tell). "GDD Card" lol.


----------



## SirKeldon (Mar 29, 2008)

Soon i'll post all the tests, results and settings that are bringing me out a rough stable 3,54Ghz (295x12) with RAM running at 1180Mhz (5-5-5-15-20-2T)

Right now i'm just finishing the last test, the 24/7 capabilities ... and it's on the good way but since i'm still touching my rig setup (fans, cards) my uptime wasn't more than one day and a half, maybe two ... since i needed that reboots. 

Anyway i think it's rough stable, it's been all week this speed ... hard testing, benching and more! Aphex, you're gonna like it!


----------



## AphexDreamer (Mar 29, 2008)

SirKeldon said:


> Soon i'll post all the tests, results and settings that are bringing me out a rough stable 3,54Ghz (295x12) with RAM running at 1180Mhz (5-5-5-15-20-2T)
> 
> Right now i'm just finishing the last test, the 24/7 capabilities ... and it's on the good way but since i'm still touching my rig setup (fans, cards) my uptime wasn't more than one day and a half, maybe two ... since i needed that reboots.
> 
> Anyway i think it's rough stable, it's been all week this speed ... hard testing, benching and more! Aphex, you're gonna like it!



Sweet man, I really hope it works well!!! Looking forward to it!! 

Also I think setting the PCIe Frequency to 116 was to much. I began getting courption errors and BSOD's relating to a courpted HD. When ever I set it back to 100 though things went back to normal. Just telling you my side of the story, must be my RAID setup.


----------



## SirKeldon (Mar 29, 2008)

AphexDreamer said:


> Sweet man, I really hope it works well!!! Looking forward to it!!
> 
> Also I think setting the PCIe Frequency to 116 was to much. I began getting courption errors and BSOD's relating to a courpted HD. When ever I set it back to 100 though things went back to normal. Just telling you my side of the story, must be my RAID setup.



Ummm, i didnt had any of that errors (i wasn't using RAID but i'm lucky anyway), feeling sorry for you. Anyway don't worry about it, you could use my settings as long as you want without to worry for that cause it's stable with 100 Mhz locked freq =)


----------



## AphexDreamer (Mar 29, 2008)

SirKeldon said:


> Ummm, i didnt had any of that errors (i wasn't using RAID but i'm lucky anyway), feeling sorry for you. Anyway don't worry about it, you could use my settings as long as you want without to worry for that cause it's stable with 100 Mhz locked freq =)



Sweet, your aswome man.


----------



## SirKeldon (Mar 29, 2008)

*3,54Ghz stable as far *

Well, how do i start? First saying thank to all of you. Finally we got this EOL chip to a good end, or for me, at last, it is.

Specially since this was the very first time i overclocked ... for me was a personal challenge between performance and knowledge, and i think after two months i just did some lil scratches, but enough for getting a good OC for 6400+ BE. I have read a lot and tested more ... i get sick of trying high voltages on everything so 2 weeks ago my race started in another direction. 

I moved all to stock speeds and lowered the voltages to the minimum (including the Vcore to 1.1V), then started playing to get it stable (on 3200 was it just at Vcore 1.27V) and i've found interesting things, specially related to the 790FX chipset voltages, so i want to warn everyone that maybe this setup won't work for you unless you own that chipset, and of course, take in consideration every chip and cpu is different. Since my mobo has a lot of strange settings that i couldn't understand at all, i read about it and i decided to play just with the good documented ones. I just changed VCore, VRam and all the northbridge voltages that M3A32-MVP Deluxe includes. I moved towards the settings made me stable on stock speeds and pointed to a good almost-safe setup for me, 3-4% lower than i've been able to boot and do some benches, and then trick with voltages to get stable on all tests.

Actual settings:

MOBO: M3A32-MVP Deluxe Wifi/AP with 0801 BIOS

Processor FSB: 295
Processor Multiplier: 12x
PCI-E Freq: 100
Processor Voltage: 1,5250V
HT Multiplier: 800Mhz (4x)
RAM Voltage: 2,30V

Northbridge section:
HyperTransport Voltage: 1,40V
Core/PCI-e: 1,16V
NB PCIE PLL: 2,1V

RAM Divisor: 800Mhz (CPU/6)
RAM Timings: 5-5-5-15-20-2T

rest on auto

Stability Tests done:

- Sandra CPU Burn-In for 3 hours (first test)
- AMD Overdrive for 10 hours (without checking Calculation Test since it's meant just for the Phenoms -wikipedia told me-)
- 3DMark06 in loop test for more than 6 hours and a half
- Hard video encoding while doing light multitask stuff (browsing with some tabs & listening music with iTunes & chatting on different IM's & photoshop CS3 ...)
- Hard video encoding while playing Counter Strike Source at the same time for more than an hour.
- Playing more than 3 hours to CSS.
- wPrime 1.55 1024M
- 2 instances of SuperPi 32M running on each core independently "doing" the light stuff before mentioned (i underscore doing cause it was really hard 100% cpu use, the multitask was slower than usual and also affected to the bench, best score in dual mode for me was in 20 minutes few seconds)
- Running smooth without freezes and w/o forced reboots in almost 24/7 for a week as i said in the previous post, if it fails i'll tell you, but as far as i can see it's rough stable.

One more time, thanks to all, i really hope this works for some other too 

(see attachments for more details)

ps: idle temps are better than showed, the shots were done just after the tests so water was still hot, right now it's 33-34/27-28ºC on cores giving a 31ºC global CPU temp doing the multitask light stuff including Photoshop. Also don't trust TMPIN2 on SuperPi shot, it's just a sensor issue, all is cool inside mobo. Sorry about the quality on BIOS pics, crap light!


----------



## AphexDreamer (Mar 29, 2008)

Im going to try those setting out soon. Thanks again.


----------



## Alfi (Mar 29, 2008)

AphexDreamer said:


> Where you from? You can google alta vista and use bable fish to translate your language into English so we can better understand you.
> 
> As for your question, I have experinced no such problem with my M3A. What BIOS version do you have.



My BIOS version 0601 ( date 1/11/2008 )

Temp MB 27C max 29C
CPU 29C max 44C
250 FSB x 14 
HT 1000.
DDR2 Kingston 2x2GB 667MHz
Chieftec 500W

More FSB system not load


----------



## AphexDreamer (Mar 29, 2008)

Alfi said:


> My BIOS version 0601 ( date 1/11/2008 )
> 
> Temp MB 27C max 29C
> CPU 29C max 44C
> ...



Update your BIOS to 802 on Asus's website (just google it) or you can try the new not yet released but tested working BIOS 1001 if you like. You can get that here http://rapidshare.com/files/10231842..._WiFi.zip.html


----------



## Alfi (Mar 29, 2008)

AphexDreamer said:


> Update your BIOS to 802 on Asus's website (just google it) or you can try the new not yet released but tested working BIOS 1001 if you like. You can get that here http://rapidshare.com/files/10231842..._WiFi.zip.html




Link rapidshare:

An error has occured:

File not found.

Go back to try again.

Website asus new bios for AM3 see only :

0702 BIOS for M3A
1. Fixed AM2+ CPU ratio x.5 clock show error.
2. fixed some certain blue ray DVD can't be detected issue.
3. fixed the issue that the system freezing when using some certain VGA card.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Mar 29, 2008)

Alfi said:


> Link rapidshare:
> 
> An error has occured:
> 
> ...



Sorry try this. http://rapidshare.com/files/102318421/1001_WiFi.zip.html


----------



## Alfi (Mar 29, 2008)

AphexDreamer said:


> Sorry try this. http://rapidshare.com/files/102318421/1001_WiFi.zip.html





Now my BIOS is 0702 

Or BIOS of link ( rapidshare ) is safe ?
Work this bios 1001 ?


----------



## AphexDreamer (Mar 29, 2008)

Alfi said:


> Now my BIOS is 0702
> 
> Or BIOS of link ( rapidshare ) is safe ?
> Work this bios 1001 ?



Well its been working for me and just about everyone else who has this MotherBoard is useing it or going to be useing it on this forum. Its been great for me, but still use it at your own risk. If anything you can just flash back to an older one.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Mar 30, 2008)

AphexDreamer said:


> Well its been working for me and just about everyone else who has this MotherBoard is useing it or going to be useing it on this forum. Its been great for me, but still use it at your own risk. If anything you can just flash back to an older one.



Oh, by the way look at this thread lol.

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=56477


----------



## fullinfusion (Apr 11, 2008)

i flashed to the 1102 ver and it worked for a day then started to cause the system to get buggy so i flashed to the 0801... at least it's stable now...


----------



## fullinfusion (Apr 12, 2008)

Dam i love this amd overdrive... with this 0801 bios version and hitting auto tune took the settings way up compared to the stinking 1002 ver.. 1002=3.32 and 0801=3.48..
Just running the stability test and so far so good...
i think i'll start bumping her up later to try for my 3.7ghz mark...
Dam i love this mobo... thanks for the help AphexDreamer


----------



## AphexDreamer (Apr 12, 2008)

fullinfusion said:


> Dam i love this amd overdrive... with this 0801 bios version and hitting auto tune took the settings way up compared to the stinking 1002 ver.. 1002=3.32 and 0801=3.48..
> Just running the stability test and so far so good...
> i think i'll start bumping her up later to try for my 3.7ghz mark...
> Dam i love this mobo... thanks for the help AphexDreamer



Nice. I can't wait to get my PC up and running again so I can compete clocks with you.


----------



## fullinfusion (Apr 12, 2008)

well ya better get a move on.... im up to 3.78ghz..... just trying to stabilize it... 40min then she does the crash and burn... but i think its the ht link voltage that im not sure how high to pluck her at might be holding me back! ..... up ypur's intel copy cat's


----------



## AphexDreamer (Apr 12, 2008)

fullinfusion said:


> well ya better get a move on.... im up to 3.78ghz..... just trying to stabilize it... 40min then she does the crash and burn... but i think its the ht link voltage that im not sure how high to pluck her at might be holding me back! ..... up ypur's intel copy cat's



Whoa, just saw your cooling, I stand no chance lol. Hey what brand is your HD3870X2??


----------



## fullinfusion (Apr 12, 2008)

she's an ATI Radeon diamond 3870x2 running at core 845 and memory ay 2200 (1100) and im running a mod program to o/c the 2nd core... so far im the fastest in the world of mark06 running vista64bit amdx2 and 3870x2....
they try to push me,but a tweek here,and there takes me back to the top... just do a compare search and you'll see fullinfusion with the top score and thats on air.....
Dam cant wait to get the 9850 quad b3 lol dam bro this mobo smokes.... (CAN YOU SAY AMD BANDWIDTH) and for intel, here take this, ya copy cats go and scotch tape another quad core together....two pipes versus 4!!!! AMD Mabey behind BUT.... it's not what's between the legs,,but whaty's up the SKIRT!!!!!!!


----------



## AphexDreamer (Apr 12, 2008)

fullinfusion said:


> she's an ATI Radeon diamond 3870x2 running at core 845 and memory ay 2200 (1100) and im running a mod program to o/c the 2nd core... so far im the fastest in the world of mark06 running vista64bit amdx2 and 3870x2....
> they try to push me,but a tweek here,and there takes me back to the top... just do a compare search and you'll see fullinfusion with the top score and thats on air.....
> Dam cant wait to get the 9850 quad b3 lol dam bro this mobo smokes.... (CAN YOU SAY AMD BANDWIDTH) and for intel, here take this, ya copy cats go and scotch tape another quad core together....two pipes versus 4!!!! AMD Mabey behind BUT.... it's not what's between the legs,,but whaty's up the SKIRT!!!!!!!



Nicely Put. 

Not trying to cap your clocks or anythings and don't get me wrong thats a nice clock, but is that as far as managed to take it? I've read people taking it higher then that.

Also would you recommend the Diamond X2 or what, beacuase I think I'm going to get the Sapphire X2 what do you think? Your also going to have to tell me how to OC that F!@#$ and any mods you know so I can beat your score lol.


----------



## fullinfusion (Apr 12, 2008)

lmao fat chance but i've had asus 3870's x2 in xfire and didnt like at all but i think if i couldn't get ati id rather go for power color.... and as for the oc on the gpu one bump at a time just to get under there collar lol.... i notice that if the fan speed is at 100% she crashes but if i set it at 52% she runns fine.... as for the core the lower the better... just crank up the memory till you dont get any artifacts using ATI tool... i'm thinking of upgrading my psu to a 1k model.... i think the 700w is holding me back


----------



## fullinfusion (Apr 17, 2008)

aphex how's that 3870x2 working for ya?


----------



## AphexDreamer (Apr 17, 2008)

Its done well very very well on stocks. Now that I am slowly learning how to OC, its showing a whole other side of potential. It stays cool even overvolted and overclocked never goes over 55C!!


----------



## SirKeldon (Apr 17, 2008)

WoWoWo! now that my new parts arrived i'm waiting to clock again this bitch as it deserves!!!

Aphex, start preparing your settings


----------



## AphexDreamer (Apr 17, 2008)

SirKeldon said:


> WoWoWo! now that my new parts arrived i'm waiting to clock again this bitch as it deserves!!!
> 
> Aphex, start preparing your settings



lol, sweet.


----------



## fullinfusion (Apr 18, 2008)

hey Sir, and what parts did ya get your hands on?


----------



## fullinfusion (Apr 18, 2008)

well i see some punk took over my score lol... well unless i can get my clock stable at 3.8+ i cant take the first spot again.... im killing him in the gpu score but with his 3.8ghz clock im going to be behind the 8ball..the cpu score is where you get the big points... oh well lol... cant wait for my new psu... 1.2kw should do the trick hey? lol....


----------



## SirKeldon (Apr 18, 2008)

fullinfusion, my watercircuit fucked up about 2 weeks ago, my thermaltake aquabay m3 reservoir cracked ... so i asked fit for a new and bigger rad and the micro res, so now i have the block, the pump, one swiftech mcr-220 rad plus one gts120 and the micro res, i'm going back to water tomorrow, i had done all the necessary mods to my case and improved the case air-cooling and cable management ... i hope to get 3.6Ghz stable but we'll see ... and ... how the hell you're getting 3.8Ghz?? OMG, your blacky it's a beast!!!


----------



## fullinfusion (Apr 18, 2008)

Hey Sir sounds great... i hope it all works for ya without any hassels..
as for the 3.8 it's just that... a number lol... i get the system to boot but she soon crashes..
It's not even a bit stable but just been playing with core volts and ht link speeds as well as messing with the memory... i think getting a new psu will help some what but time will tell..
I'm poundering the idea of flashing my 3870x2 but mabey i should just leave well enough alone... i f#c^ it up and im out 5 bills... you know i upgraded my mobo hey... sure love the way she runs and the memory pipe looks dam sweet... hell it even works lol


----------



## AphexDreamer (Apr 18, 2008)

fullinfusion said:


> well i see some punk took over my score lol... well unless i can get my clock stable at 3.8+ i cant take the first spot again.... im killing him in the gpu score but with his 3.8ghz clock im going to be behind the 8ball..the cpu score is where you get the big points... oh well lol... cant wait for my new psu... 1.2kw should do the trick hey? lol....



Dude my X2 at 900/1000 give me the same score as it does stock!! How the hell do you get it to performe better!?


----------



## fullinfusion (Apr 18, 2008)

one thing i notice about this mobo is how tight she keeps the voltages compaired to the
m2r32-mvp board... that m2r has serious problems and im so glad the bitch is outa my life for good lol... i love using the amd overdrive and the bios rocks HARD now after the update.
I should have my new 4 core blackie next friday and from what i've been reading she has noproblem getting up to 3ghz without any changes ecept just raising the multi... I believe she s going to be a good clocker... heck ppl are hitting 3.5 and stable wiht out really any big changes.. but ill be letting yall know how it works


----------



## SirKeldon (Apr 18, 2008)

Keep us informed! 

note: the 3.5Ghz on the Phenom 9850 were done with water but if your future chip is as good as the one you own, maybe you could hit 3.2-3.3 Ghz with air, for sure


----------



## AphexDreamer (Apr 18, 2008)

fullinfusion said:


> one thing i notice about this mobo is how tight she keeps the voltages compaired to the
> m2r32-mvp board... that m2r has serious problems and im so glad the bitch is outa my life for good lol... i love using the amd overdrive and the bios rocks HARD now after the update.
> I should have my new 4 core blackie next friday and from what i've been reading she has noproblem getting up to 3ghz without any changes ecept just raising the multi... I believe she s going to be a good clocker... heck ppl are hitting 3.5 and stable wiht out really any big changes.. but ill be letting yall know how it works



Yes, but how do you get your X2 to performe lol. Really though, what are you using to OC it?


----------



## fullinfusion (Apr 18, 2008)

relax the core to around 845-850 and bump the memory to 1100-1150... just for the hell of it and just humour me on this but drop your fan speed down to 52%... i run mine at 100 and i crash... i lower it to 52 and she perks rite along... weird but thats what i found to work for me.. i also just set the fan to 41% when windows boot up just to keep it nice and cool at idle.. dang thing runns at 72+ at stock fan speed and thats just at idle...
while gaming at 42% it runns 55-58c... and thanks for the info.... i wont be flashing this diamond card.. i'll take what she offers and when i just cant get enough i'll just buy a 2nd and run crossfirex hehehe


----------



## fullinfusion (Apr 18, 2008)

im using that program i linked to you and when i dont wanna muck with it i just use good ol CCC... thats all..
and as for the 9850 thats just going to be my little friend untill the black 3ghz phenom comes out


----------



## SirKeldon (Apr 18, 2008)

3Ghz @ stock on a Phenom? which one? and when it will be released?


----------



## fullinfusion (Apr 18, 2008)

cant remember but i seen the clip on you tube of one of the ceo's talking about it coming out later this year


----------



## AphexDreamer (Apr 18, 2008)

Dude I am running my X2 at 960/1005!!! I'm going to be trying 1Ghz Core/1050!!!


----------



## AphexDreamer (Apr 18, 2008)

Dang Gynxed myself. Didn't make it. I'm going to remove the stock thermal paste and put some Coolab Liqued Metal to bring down the temps.


----------



## fullinfusion (Apr 18, 2008)

Aphex your fu$kin nuts dude.... dam try to break the thing in b4 sending her to an early grave lol....
Hey one thing that just whacked me in the head... In your bios under PCIPnP make sure you set it to "YES"... Vista is a plug n play os.
after doing some online research i found ppl commonly don't set it..
I noticed a difference in my benches for the good after setting it to yes..


----------



## fullinfusion (Apr 18, 2008)

oh boy lol!!!


----------



## AphexDreamer (Apr 18, 2008)

fullinfusion said:


> Aphex your fu$kin nuts dude.... dam try to break the thing in b4 sending her to an early grave lol....
> Hey one thing that just whacked me in the head... In your bios under PCIPnP make sure you set it to "YES"... Vista is a plug n play os.
> after doing some online research i found ppl commonly don't set it..
> I noticed a difference in my benches for the good after setting it to yes..



OMG man OMG, NOW you tell me lol. I this could possable explain EVERYTHING!!

DOING IT RIGHT NOW.


----------



## fullinfusion (Apr 18, 2008)

hey Sir n Aphex are you guys running your cool pipe fan that they include in the box for the mobo?
im getting real high 790fx chip set temps... like 127c...
is that normal? but then again i think maybe a sensor isn't reading rite due to asus's dam bios's
crap you 'd think they would get it right b4 it leaves the factory! even the pc probe shows like 5210rpm for my cpu cooler lol... in bios or amd overdrive it's showing 1800rpm which is correct


----------



## fullinfusion (Apr 18, 2008)

me sorry..


----------



## AphexDreamer (Apr 18, 2008)

Yes I am using the Cool Pipe and No I am not running that hot.

Also another thing. Did you mean set the Plug and Play to YES cause if so, I already had it set to YES. lol


----------



## fullinfusion (Apr 18, 2008)

oh yes and while your at it under the jumper free section in the bios  auto express is set to auto... and if you read your manual it says lol.... AMD recommends that you enable this item to improve platform performance... page 4.19
all it does is set your pcie to 125


----------



## fullinfusion (Apr 18, 2008)

yes
and you are running the little fan on the heat pipe?


----------



## fullinfusion (Apr 18, 2008)

you did get that little fan in the kit hey?
they say not to use unless your running passive or a water cooled cooler...
just thinking mabey to try it if you 2 are? exclude Sir... he's on H2o


----------



## AphexDreamer (Apr 18, 2008)

fullinfusion said:


> yes
> and you are running the little fan on the heat pipe?



No and thanks.


----------



## fullinfusion (Apr 18, 2008)

ok thanks.. just reached in and all is cool so im leaving out the fan.. good luck with your o/c


----------



## SirKeldon (Apr 18, 2008)

Yes fullinfusion, i'm running both heatpipes included in the mobo, the one that it's cooling mosfet's, nb and sb (which it's integrated) and then the coolpipe for the memory. I tested the mini-fan included for the heatpipes JUST running on water, you just want to run that fan under passive or water cooling, if you use it with active air cooling that fan will receive just hot air since it's in the middle of the way from cpu to rear-exhaust fan and you can fuck the temps cause you'll be hotting the copper, not colding it. Anyway, i didn't notice any gain on nb/sb/mem temps with the mini-fan installed.

The TMPIN2 temp that you're getting it's probably a sensor issue, i have it too, for me it's always 40-50ºC on idle and when i plug any USB that requires power it's also bumped, when system is on mid load it's always marking temps of 70-90ºC and when gaming more than 100ºC till 127ºC, i had them since more than 2 months ago (when i purchased the mobo) and if the chipset really was at that temp, my mobo will be melted right now, and it's running flawlessly. One more note it's the temp noticed when i touch the middle part of the heatsink, the one that contacts with NB cause i was worried and i wanted to sure myself it was just a sensor issue ... and when marking 40º or 127ºC, i touched the base of that part of the heatpipe, right before the chipset itself and i noted the same hot, truly.

Even if the system was on stock settings, the NB temp was corrupted that way so ... don't worry at all


----------



## fullinfusion (Apr 18, 2008)

hey thanks Sir... i just did the same and put my hand on it and it's cooool..... as soon as i stop running a stress test the temp drops to 38c instantly... i also left out the small fan...
you play Gears of war? wanna get your head shot off lol? just kiddn... i play all the time but prefer the pc over my wife takin over xbox360 lol... she plays too and is playing rock band now.... YELLS""""CRANK IT UP BABY!!!!! OH YEAH!!!! lol
Have a great night guys..


----------



## fullinfusion (Apr 18, 2008)

haven't heard anymore results from Aphex... i hope your gpu didn't poop out on ya


----------



## fullinfusion (Apr 19, 2008)

hey Sir can you post a picture of your rig? just wanting to know what kind of temp's you run 
with the water cooling? I'm seriously thinking about doing H2o in my rig..
what would you recommend ... a in board one that takes up 2 dvd drives or a separate stand alone one? oh and one that doesn't require all the fancy controllers and crap like that which can fail and screw things up.


----------



## TheCrow (Apr 19, 2008)

ZenZimZaliben said:


> Well the advantage is you are no longer increasing your CPU by 16Mhz per 1 Mhz on FSb.
> 
> So you can take some of the load off the cpu (in a sense) and place it on the FSB. Your ram is rated at 333Mhz FSB on a 1:1 ratio. However your motherboard will not let you clock the FSB much higher then 300. So this a good way to get the most out of your ram,  FSB and cpu.
> 
> ...



I just want to say thanks for this post.
I have the 5200 x2 and have thought it was sluggish for ages even tho managing to clock it up to 2.8ghz. So i took on board what you wrote and lowered my multi and raised my fsb to put more stress on the board than the cpu. 

Well i can feel the differance, windows and apps start in no time, and my games are lots more responsive!

Thankyou for the advise, you've just made my day and persuaded me to stick with AMD for a bit longer!


----------



## AphexDreamer (Apr 19, 2008)

fullinfusion said:


> haven't heard anymore results from Aphex... i hope your gpu didn't poop out on ya



Nah. 1Ghz didn't work to well for me. I began using 950 then when I decided to enable the Auto thing in Jumper Settings, it set my PCIe to 125 and then my comp would freeze in games. So I now have my card at 930/1005. This card is really wierd and 3DMark scores are a bad, even with it overclocked all the way to hell it give me the same score or lower?


----------



## fullinfusion (Apr 22, 2008)




----------



## fullinfusion (Apr 22, 2008)

That's 6hrs of stress testing...
If i were you i would set your gpu bios back to factory except the voltage... bump it up to 2.75volt and use the program im using to o/c the core and memory... your pushing it way to hard dude...you need to relax the core to get the memory up to speed and thus your marks will improve... another thing drop your pci express down to 110 and leave it there unless you up the volts to it...you wont get the speed until you upgrade to the quad... it's optimized to run the pci express higher then the x2 chip... you'll notice your game wont lock up at that setting..
Just a suggestion thats all...


----------



## fullinfusion (Apr 22, 2008)

what setting are you running your ccc at? the 3D settings i mean? set them all to default and thats where you'll get the best performance


----------



## fullinfusion (Apr 22, 2008)

Aphex I've been running heaps of tests with this Diamond gpu tonight, and if you set your core to "837" and memory to "1008" it should yield ya GREAT results!!... The way you were o/c'n the core and memory, "they were fighting each other" and thats why your scores didn't really change... just take my word on it and set your clocks to the above and run your benchies and see what happens... either im full of shit, or my tests I've been running for ya work!!!....just try it and let me know how it works.... i believe your going to be happy bud...


----------



## AphexDreamer (Apr 22, 2008)

fullinfusion said:


> Aphex I've been running heaps of tests with this Diamond gpu tonight, and if you set your core to "837" and memory to "1008" it should yield ya GREAT results!!... The way you were o/c'n the core and memory, "they were fighting each other" and thats why your scores didn't really change... just take my word on it and set your clocks to the above and run your benchies and see what happens... either im full of shit, or my tests I've been running for ya work!!!....just try it and let me know how it works.... i believe your going to be happy bud...



So I should clock down from 910/1001? I suppose I can give it try, thanks man. Perhaps when I get from school today.


----------



## steve710 (Apr 22, 2008)

Hey fullinfusion it seems like you've had a long progressive struggle with the 6400+ x2 BE and pretty sucessful from what I've read so far.  I'm kinda where you were at the early pages of this post.  It would be great if you could take a look at the settings that I've got it on and maybe give me some pointers.    Maybe see if your friends Zen and others don't mind giving me some tips too ^___^!



*I've included some pics of my pc so you guys don't get too bored looking at the bios.* 

btw volt is 1.46 right now everything else is correct as in temp/fsb





















*
and a bunch of settings I'm not sure about*






Few pics of the setup so you don't get too sleepy.















*Yes I know it's a bit Jankety how i taped an extra fan onto the 8800 gtx* 

any help is appreciated.  I'm kinda stuck at the 3.54 for now not sure where to go from here.  all I did was lower multi to 15x and start increasing fsb and volt till it wouldn't stay stable in vista.  haven't had any actual test yet but i'm hoping to get alittle more out of it before i take the time to test.

*and again any help is appreciated!*

Thanks,
Steve


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Apr 22, 2008)

TheCrow said:


> I just want to say thanks for this post.
> I have the 5200 x2 and have thought it was sluggish for ages even tho managing to clock it up to 2.8ghz. So i took on board what you wrote and lowered my multi and raised my fsb to put more stress on the board than the cpu.
> 
> Well i can feel the differance, windows and apps start in no time, and my games are lots more responsive!
> ...



Glad I could help!


----------



## fullinfusion (Apr 22, 2008)

id try to raise the ht link up closer to 1000.. and also the cpu core volt to 1.5 at least
every machine is different and some like higher settings and some like more relaxed.. just trial and error my friend


----------



## fullinfusion (Apr 22, 2008)

Yeah Aphex try it... my 3870x2 runs great.. what can ya loose?


----------



## Solaris17 (Apr 22, 2008)

dude full what vista proc score you getting with that clock?


----------



## AphexDreamer (Apr 22, 2008)

fullinfusion said:


> Yeah Aphex try it... my 3870x2 runs great.. what can ya loose?



OK, at school. Right when I get home, I'll flash it to 836/1006. If my beanch Marks increase that would be wierd, but looking forward to it.


----------



## fullinfusion (Apr 22, 2008)

5.8 vista and 2600ish mark06


----------



## AphexDreamer (Apr 22, 2008)

Man, I tried the Clocks you were talking about, didn't help much at all. Same score around th 13000, never goes up no matter what.


----------



## fullinfusion (Apr 22, 2008)

what do you have your cpu running at?
for me at 3.50 lags running mark06 compared to 3.53... 
at 3.53 the fps run alot more solid..
Ah just do what im doing... lol
Buy the 9850 quad and voila!
Been reading alot and until you upgrade to the quad the mobo wont run the ht3 speed and thats the difference between night and day....
Dam i want my new chip!!!


----------



## fullinfusion (Apr 22, 2008)

one other thing Aphex... running mark06
the cpu test is what yields the bigger overall score...
you can have the fastest gpu but the main scoring where you get the best overall is the cpu test...
try running it at stock cpu speed with your gpu o/c'd then again with the cpu o/c'd to whatever your running at...


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Apr 22, 2008)

fullinfusion - look at your rig!! Come a long way. Full out OC'er now, huh.


----------



## steve710 (Apr 22, 2008)

fullinfusion said:


> id try to raise the ht link up closer to 1000.. and also the cpu core volt to 1.5 at least
> every machine is different and some like higher settings and some like more relaxed.. just trial and error my friend



i'm not sure if you're talking to me here but where do i find how fast the ht link is I don't see it 


btw if you missed it pics on page 17 of bios are posted.

and i'll try raising it above 1.46 and i'll let you know if i have any luck but please get back to me about the ht link and if i should have the 
NB to SB volts and others along the lines of that on a certain voltage.

oh btw I did change plug and play to yes like you suggested earlier and it seems like it runs a bit better.


----------



## fullinfusion (Apr 22, 2008)

your ht link speed... your prob on auto... take it off auto and try setting it to x4 or 800mhz
then use your cpuid and see what it's running at...
easy way to figure it out is take your fsb and mulitply it by 1000... 800...600 and that will tell ya where she be running at before you boot up..
eg.. 200fsb x 800= 1600.. then divide 1600 and that gives ya 800mhz ht link speed


----------



## fullinfusion (Apr 22, 2008)

Hey thanks Zim, i've done a lot to upgrade this system and yes all i can say is im trying lol
But then again your a great teacher and i owe ya for all the guidance
Thank you.
just waiting to get the 9850 black quad then the real fun happens lol


----------



## steve710 (Apr 22, 2008)

fullinfusion said:


> your ht link speed... your prob on auto... take it off auto and try setting it to x4 or 800mhz
> then use your cpuid and see what it's running at...
> easy way to figure it out is take your fsb and mulitply it by 1000... 800...600 and that will tell ya where she be running at before you boot up..
> eg.. 200fsb x 800= 1600.. then divide 1600 and that gives ya 800mhz ht link speed





ok i'm a bit confused here it is set at 4X but when i open cpuz it still says the HT Link is 236Mhz 

should i be changing the setting that says NB to SB HT Frequency and if so do I just leave the 
CPU<--->MCP55 HT Speed at 5x or 4x?







UPDATE: ok i left the Ht speed at 5x and changed the NB to SB HT Frequency to 220 just to test but it still shows up as 236Mhz in CPU-Z
am I in a totally wrong place in the bios or am i looking at the wrong place in the cpu-z


----------



## fullinfusion (Apr 23, 2008)

the bios should say HT north bridge link speed..
otherwise i have know idea.. haven't seen a bios that looks like that..
Ask ZenZim mabey he can help ya  
sorry dude


----------



## steve710 (Apr 23, 2008)

yea seems like changing it in my bios doesn't do anything.  i managed to set my HT Link by using Nvidia's ntune software.  now it's showing up correctly ^__^


----------



## AphexDreamer (Apr 23, 2008)

fullinfusion said:


> one other thing Aphex... running mark06
> the cpu test is what yields the bigger overall score...
> you can have the fastest gpu but the main scoring where you get the best overall is the cpu test...
> try running it at stock cpu speed with your gpu o/c'd then again with the cpu o/c'd to whatever your running at...



Yeah I know. I was just looking on ebay for a Phenom 9600, but reading some thread its really based not on how many cores you have, but by how much your CPU is clocked. Someone with a quad core from Intel has the same score as me, but its only at 3ghz. So even if I were to get the Phenom clock at 2.3GHz and OC it to like 3ghz(If I can) I would probably obtain the same GPU Performnace. So I didn't bother buying it.

Tell me how your Phenom 9850 goes, keep us updated. Maybe if I save up a few buck more, I'll buy that. Hope it OC well.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Apr 23, 2008)

AphexDreamer said:


> Yeah I know. I was just looking on ebay for a Phenom 9600, but reading some thread its really based not on how many cores you have, but by how much your CPU is clocked. Someone with a quad core from Intel has the same score as me, but its only at 3ghz. So even if I were to get the Phenom clock at 2.3GHz and OC it to like 3ghz(If I can) I would probably obtain the same GPU Performnace. So I didn't bother buying it.
> 
> Tell me how your Phenom 9850 goes, keep us updated. Maybe if I save up a few buck more, I'll buy that. Hope it OC well.



Just lookin around ebay, lets just say I might get a Phenom 9850 or 9750 sooner then I thought.


----------



## Maxamp00 (Apr 23, 2008)

*Wow fullinfusion Your Rig has come along*

Glad to see the thread is alive and strong.  I have gotten my rig 24\7 at 3.45 now I am maxing out my new card.  Its a Palit 8800gt super +1g so far I am getting 11925 on 3dmark06.  When I get home tonight I will post some screen shots so you can hopefully give me a few hints to help out.


----------



## steve710 (Apr 24, 2008)

Maxamp00 said:


> Glad to see the thread is alive and strong.  I have gotten my rig 24\7 at 3.45 now I am maxing out my new card.  Its a Palit 8800gt super +1g so far I am getting 11925 on 3dmark06.  When I get home tonight I will post some screen shots so you can hopefully give me a few hints to help out.



cool i think we have the same bios maybe? since we have about the same mobo


----------



## Maxamp00 (Apr 24, 2008)

*Marks*

Hey Steve no prob I will capture pics on my next post.


----------



## steve710 (Apr 24, 2008)

Hmm why does it seem like everyone's core volt is quite a  bit higher then what I have it at.  Am I setting it too low cus it's running stable playing Crysis/Counterstrike Source/Bioshock for hours and I haven't shut it off for days.






I'll download 3dmark06 and see what score I can get.


----------



## department76 (Apr 24, 2008)

steve710 said:


> Hmm why does it seem like everyone's core volt is quite a  bit higher then what I have it at.  Am I setting it too low cus it's running stable playing Crysis/Counterstrike Source/Bioshock for hours and I haven't shut it off for days.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





my 6400+ BE is stable at 3.5ghz (233*15), with 1.47V vcore.  and that's lower than a lot i've seen... i saw one guy with water and his vcore in the high 1.5 range, and he couldnt run 3.5ghz stable.  you must ahve gotten a good chip


----------



## Solaris17 (Apr 24, 2008)

can this be like a compare all your 6400 black editions thread? cause im gettin one friday and would love to chat with you guys.


----------



## steve710 (Apr 24, 2008)

lol yeah! I love this thread going to keep it going for as long as I'm alive 

by the way Maxamp00 
what resolution/settings are you running 3dmark06 at?


----------



## Maxamp00 (Apr 24, 2008)

*Voltage*

Steve as far as voltage I don't run it that high.  At first I had it similar to your setting, in a earlier post on this thread I changed it to 1.520, ever since cpu-z reads it alot higher than it really is?  I am not sure why, but in my Bios it is set to run at 1.50 now and is stable there.  Here are the Bios Pics.









I run 3dmark06 at 1280x1024


----------



## fullinfusion (Apr 25, 2008)

Gee and to think that last December i knew crap and just asked how to o/c and a great man named Zim popped in and guided me to where i am now... I only hope this thread keeps goin..n..goin..n..goin lol... kinda like the AMD bunny lol...
 to all and lets share what we all accomplish..
Cheers!


----------



## department76 (Apr 25, 2008)

fullinfusion said:


> Gee and to think that last December i knew crap and just asked how to o/c and a great man named Zim popped in and guided me to where i am now... I only hope this thread keeps goin..n..goin..n..goin lol... kinda like the AMD bunny lol...
> to all and lets share what we all accomplish..
> Cheers!



you're certainly cheery

cheers to 6400+ BE @ 3.5 !!!!!!


----------



## fullinfusion (Apr 25, 2008)

All i can say is.... I NEED TO H2o this dang cpu... unless ASUS pulls there head outa there azz and comes up with a proper  Bios that acctually works and lets ya o/c compared to my ol asus m2r32-mvp mobo... all the fancy solid state caps and 8+2 power phase design don't do sh!t without a proper Bios!!!
Oh well it is designed for the Phenom so i better see if Tiger Direct does overnight delivery..
Cheers y'all


----------



## fullinfusion (Apr 25, 2008)

blah but thank you... im getting a little pissy here trying to get this rig stable at 3.82Ghz
Just isn't going to happen with this cooler and ram... dam i wish amd had a fsb : memory ratio to work with.


----------



## fullinfusion (Apr 25, 2008)

weird? setting to cpu volt over 1.5v the temps @64c and crashes
mabey my mobo isn't reading the temp proper...
@3.82 and 1.55v crashes
@1.425 44c
@255x15= 3825GHz
255x800 gives 1020 for a ht link speed
is this cpu running to hot and causing it to crash?
255x15+1020ht =42-44c and stable for over an hour
can someone tell me what's going on?
i think i know but need other input to confirm
(TOOOO HOTT) ?


----------



## AphexDreamer (Apr 25, 2008)

fullinfusion said:


> weird? setting to cpu volt over 1.5v the temps @64c and crashes
> mabey my mobo isn't reading the temp proper...
> @3.82 and 1.55v crashes
> @1.425 44c
> ...



Dude I can't get my 6400 to stay stable at 3.5Ghz with any volt let alone 3.8Ghz lol and I have the same/or better Cooler than you. I'm telling you man, you got a 1 out of 5000 chip that OC's good. No execure for me either cause we have the same MB lol.

Hmmm for the temps you shouldn't be getting that high with 1.55 Volts. I would run mine 1.6 and it would never reach 64. Did you knock your cooler off or has it collected dust?


----------



## fullinfusion (Apr 25, 2008)

its cleeeeen as a whistle.. My system has several air filters and as for 1.6? my mobo wont let me... 1.55 and thats all...
over that it wont boot... keeps saying cpu OVERVOLTAGE and thats with bios 0804..
hey try this and let me know hoew it works... 1.425v
core= 3.488
x16
bus 218
ht link 1090 = set it to 1ghz
should work sweet for ya bud
and as for my 3.8 she did the crash n burn after 1hr 12min
i need a new psu and a quad lol...
memory = 4.4.4.12.22 @2.10v
you have sweet tracer ram so id bump it to the recomened 2.30v at those specs
Hey do you have TVU Player?
google tvu player and download it...
sweet free tv program and im watching two and a half men...
hahha funnier then *uck
hey hows the gpu working?
ive up'd my score... how bout you?


----------



## fullinfusion (Apr 25, 2008)

My bad Aphex sorry
Set your memory to 4.4.4.12.22@2.2volts
that dimm can run up to 1000+MHz at 5.5.5.18.22@2.2v
that could be ucking you up..
my corsair 800mhz ram is spec'd at 4.4.4.12.22@2.1v
im running it at 872Mhz @3.49cpu clock


----------



## Maxamp00 (Apr 25, 2008)

fullinfusion said:


> blah but thank you... im getting a little pissy here trying to get this rig stable at 3.82Ghz
> Just isn't going to happen with this cooler and ram... dam i wish amd had a fsb : memory ratio to work with.



Hey fullinfussion I have noticed how weird it is that 2 systems running the same hardware get different results.  On a former post "Steve" has the same mobo as me but his voltage is much lower and he acheives different results he runs his at 1.47 volts 220 multi and 16x, at those settings on mine crashes every time.  I am wondering if pci e voltage might play a part??  At this point I am a little obcesed with this thing.  Any Idea's


----------



## Solaris17 (Apr 25, 2008)

3.3 barely stable 

1.475 tried 1.5v still same resaults HT link is at 5x times 204 or so at 16x tried right for 3.4/3.5ghz and the system wont even post.


----------



## fullinfusion (Apr 25, 2008)

i don't think the PCI express volt has any thing to do with o/c'n the cpu..
all the pci e does is communicate with the gpu.. i don't touch the pci volt as i really don't know much about it.. have you bumped up the Ht north bridge link volts at all? im running at 1.40v and if i drop it to 1.3 it doesn't remain stable


----------



## fullinfusion (Apr 25, 2008)

lol solaris... baby steps... baby steps... just tack it up by 10mhz and run a stress test... after its stable then bump it up a tad more and stress again... after it crashes then try upping the voltages a bit to see if that makes it stable...
you also need to remember every mobo and cpu's react different

My m2r32-mvp ran the cpu at stock @1.45v
The m3a32-mvp at stock runs at 1.39v
I also found that with this board i cant run the cpu volts up as high as the r32 mobo and i can get a sweet stable clock on the a32 board running at lower voltages..
Another thing ppl misunderstand is when o/c'n and it crashes is i guess it needs more volts..
try and keep in mind that the HT link north bridge needs to be fed v's as well..


----------



## Maxamp00 (Apr 25, 2008)

fullinfusion said:


> i don't think the PCI express volt has any thing to do with o/c'n the cpu..
> all the pci e does is communicate with the gpu.. i don't touch the pci volt as i really don't know much about it.. have you bumped up the Ht north bridge link volts at all? im running at 1.40v and if i drop it to 1.3 it doesn't remain stable



I left the PCI E alone, my NB is set a 1.40 I can get my rig up to 1.55 but she always crashes on any taxing application, i have tried upping voltage on cpu and ram, as you can see from my screen shots on page 18.  I kind of topped of at 3.45 even then prime95 gets about 30 mins into the test at the most.  Hmmm


----------



## fullinfusion (Apr 25, 2008)

try and see what happens if you drop the cpu volt down to 1.42.. did you apply the thermal paste on proper? seems weird that at 3.3ghz and that much voltage that it's hardly stable..
try this for the heck of it
bus speed 218
multi x16
Ht link x5 (1000mhz)
cpu volt 1.425
ht norht bridge volt @ 1.40v
memory @ 2.1v @4.4.4.12.22 T2
but you know what your memory is spec out at hey..


----------



## fullinfusion (Apr 25, 2008)

drop the cpu volt max.. try 1.4?.. your memory shouldnt need much volts sence your mem isn't being pushed hard at all at those settings


----------



## fullinfusion (Apr 25, 2008)

Max believe it or not but 3.45 isnt bad at all..
i've read that the 6400 black is all ready o/c'd straight from the factory...
it's just a 6000 chip with the extra multiplier, thats all
maximum Pc ran a test on the 6400 and for them 3.44ghz was all they really could clock it at using air...


----------



## fullinfusion (Apr 25, 2008)




----------



## Solaris17 (Apr 25, 2008)

i know all about babay steps this isnt my first OC....but iv tried alot im at 3.280 and thats about stable...ill try running my ram with more voltage and ill set her at 5-5-5-15 my ram isnt performance just some ocz stuff...and my NB voltage is stock at 1.5v goes up in .1v incriments...vdrop isnt that severe maybe .05v


----------



## Wile E (Apr 25, 2008)

Solaris17 said:


> i know all about babay steps this isnt my first OC....but iv tried alot im at 3.280 and thats about stable...ill try running my ram with more voltage and ill set her at 5-5-5-15 my ram isnt performance just some ocz stuff...and my NB voltage is stock at 1.5v goes up in .1v incriments...vdrop isnt that severe maybe .05v



My DFI Ultra II M2 and 6400+ clock best on a 12X multi and 3x HT. Give that a shot. Mine had weird issues on the 16x multi for some reason.


----------



## SirKeldon (Apr 25, 2008)

Wile E said:


> My DFI Ultra II M2 and 6400+ clock best on a 12X multi and 3x HT. Give that a shot.



With my ASUS too, the 12x as well as the 13x multi had been the more succesful ones in stable configurations, though my HTT link liked 4x most of times (1100-1200Mhz works pretty well for me and faster than any 3x value, even with 325 of FSB, i also reached levels of 1300 but i think it's simply too high and not that stable)

Solaris17 i'll do one simple thing, aim the principal voltages on the BIOS to an almost desired level and set the FSB at 200 and multi at 16x ... then let Autoclock from AMD Overdrive to do the job, for me worked 100% reaching the top speeds that my CPU can run ... after that i just needed some more tweakings since i was not using the 16x multi. I tell you, with 1,47V@CPU, 1.40V@HT Voltage, 1.16V@NB and 2.20V@RAM (4-4-4-12-15-2T) ... autoclock took me to 3580Mhz ... with 1,58V@CPU, 1.50V@HT Voltage, 1.22@NB and 2.30V@RAM ... overdrive also stopped at 3580, and it's 100% real, my CPU won't run stable at 3,6 and it's pretty hard at 3,58 too ... but 3,56-3,57 is full stable at 1.49-1.50V

Hope to be helpful

Try it if you're desperating so much


----------



## PyroX1040 (Apr 25, 2008)

Solaris17 said:


> i know all about babay steps this isnt my first OC....but iv tried alot im at 3.280 and thats about stable...ill try running my ram with more voltage and ill set her at 5-5-5-15 my ram isnt performance just some ocz stuff...and my NB voltage is stock at 1.5v goes up in .1v incriments...vdrop isnt that severe maybe .05v



NEED MORE POWA!!! MORE VOLTZ!!! also.. use the damn M2N32-SLI moron -.-!!!

also get back to ur computer!!!!


----------



## fullinfusion (Apr 26, 2008)

Solaris is having a real hard time just getting 5% of an o/c...
Was thinking... have you checked for any bios updates?
I know my new mobo didn't clock well with the shipped bios version.. I upgraded and haven't had any problems since..
Just throwing one out there to consider


----------



## fullinfusion (Apr 26, 2008)

What bios you running SIR?
cant see how your upping the cpu so high as im running the same board and probably the same bios.. anything over 1.56 and all i get is CPU OVER VOLTAGE warning and she automatically rolls back to factory defaults in the bios once i get into it...
Weird..


----------



## fullinfusion (Apr 26, 2008)

Bank cycle time (trc) can someone explain to me if there is any benefits to setting it from 22 to 18?
4.4.4.12.18 T2 @2.1volt


----------



## fullinfusion (Apr 26, 2008)

Aphex have you tried the Tweak Force 8.4 driver for your gpu?
I'm running it and Wow.... SWEET DRIVER!!!!
http://www.tweakforce.com/index.php


----------



## SirKeldon (Apr 26, 2008)

fullinfusion said:


> What bios you running SIR?
> cant see how your upping the cpu so high as im running the same board and probably the same bios.. anything over 1.56 and all i get is CPU OVER VOLTAGE warning and she automatically rolls back to factory defaults in the bios once i get into it...
> Weird..



Now i'm using the 1002 BIOS as soon as was published on Asus Support Downloads ... though i don't like it too much (0801 was more stable) ... this version includes the ECC settings lane which is really useful for arranging ram issues, anyway, i noticed the Overvoltage error you're telling me it's an issue since 0902 version ... if you set the CPU Voltage to 1.5625 it will end on Overvoltage error (don't know why but it happens) cause the BIOS sets the voltage automatically to 1.66V ... but if you use the next 1.5750 all is fine again, same thing on 1.5875 as well as 1.6, these last three should work, just skip the "1.5625"

Try and tell us!


----------



## fullinfusion (Apr 26, 2008)

Hey thanks for that SIR... i ran the 1002 ver and hated it.. heck some times it wouldn't even o/c 5% lol... im using the 0802 and have great luck with it.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Apr 26, 2008)

fullinfusion said:


> Aphex have you tried the Tweak Force 8.4 driver for your gpu?
> I'm running it and Wow.... SWEET DRIVER!!!!
> http://www.tweakforce.com/index.php



Hey never heard of it, taking a look at it now.

Also I have managed to get my CPU stable at 3540 again!!! @ 1.250. Its an acomplishment for me.


----------



## fullinfusion (Apr 26, 2008)

Hey thats GREAT Aphex... Happy for you bud!! the 1.26v ? 
that your cpu volt? Kinda makin me guess haha..
Let me know how the drivers work... im sticking with them from now on..


----------



## fullinfusion (Apr 26, 2008)

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=58458


----------



## AphexDreamer (Apr 27, 2008)

fullinfusion said:


> Hey thats GREAT Aphex... Happy for you bud!! the 1.26v ?
> that your cpu volt? Kinda makin me guess haha..
> Let me know how the drivers work... im sticking with them from now on..



IDK, they seem the same so far. How are they diffrent for you?


----------



## fullinfusion (Apr 27, 2008)

gaming is rock solid!!! running the 3d app in ATI tool gives better average.. 980 and now 1022.
mark06 gives me about 5-7 fps better..
but the games i really notice a difference in.. certain maps in multi player Gears of war are kinda laggy but this other driver seems to boot the ol ladie to the curb...
I know the maps that lag do the same on my 360 as well but the ccc does improve it some what..


----------



## fullinfusion (Apr 27, 2008)

Sorry dont get the ccc 8.4 it sucks like the Ati 8.4
8.3 is the one i ment to say im using...
Really sorry about that...
Some strange reason the 8.4 has been stuck in my head


----------



## Solaris17 (Apr 28, 2008)

w0ot







gonna try 3.5Ghz this is awsome by far the COOLEST proc i have ever played with


----------



## fullinfusion (Apr 28, 2008)

About bloody time my friend!!!! GOOD FOR YOU!!!!! IM VERY HAPPY FOR YA!!!
Lol it's a great processor and to the life of me couldnt figure out why you had so many issues o/c'n than dang thing...
Try for 4Ghz as i did last night but beware of corrupting your Bios
I was in the middle of print page and it did a freekin HUGE CRASH AND BURN!!!!!\
H20 is my next buy


----------



## Solaris17 (Apr 28, 2008)

im going to try this will be awsome i love this stuff
\


----------



## careless1989 (Apr 28, 2008)

hi new to the site, awesome thread u guys got going jhere, i tried using amd overdrive, but im locked out of 80% of the oc function, and i got it on advanced mode

AMD 6400+ X2 Black Edit.
Motherboard:	M2N-SLI deluxe
Cooling:	zalman 9700
Memory:	4gb Patriot 800 mhz
Video Card:	MSI NX8800 gt geforce 512mb OC to 700 core
Benchmarks:	50 FPS on high settings with max AA on Crysis 1440x900 res


----------



## Solaris17 (Apr 28, 2008)

have the same set up as you bud try 1.52 0r 1.512 core voltage multi x16 215fsb


----------



## careless1989 (Apr 28, 2008)

can run 3.49 ghz 233 fsb  multi at 15 volt at 1.51 runs stable in games  for 60 seconds then fails gonna down it 25 hertAMD 6400+ X2 Black Edit.
Motherboard: M2N-SLI deluxe
Cooling: zalman 9700
Memory: 4gb Patriot 800 mhz
Video Card: MSI NX8800 gt geforce 512mb OC to 700 core
Benchmarks: 50 FPS on high settings with max AA on Crysis 1440x900 res


----------



## Maxamp00 (Apr 28, 2008)

careless1989 said:


> can run 3.49 ghz 233 fsb  multi at 15 volt at 1.51 runs stable in games  for 60 seconds then fails gonna down it 25 hertAMD 6400+ X2 Black Edit.
> Motherboard: M2N-SLI deluxe
> Cooling: zalman 9700
> Memory: 4gb Patriot 800 mhz
> ...



If anything it might be a little easier on your processer to run 15x Multi, 230fsb, 1.50 v I find that 1.50volts to the core make it happier for my rig.  Right now I have it at 1.47 clocked at 3.45.


----------



## Solaris17 (Apr 28, 2008)

what is your NB/SB voltage? i have the same board as you


----------



## SirKeldon (Apr 28, 2008)

Solaris did you try the "Overdrive trick" i told you??


----------



## Solaris17 (Apr 28, 2008)

SirKeldon said:


> With my ASUS too, the 12x as well as the 13x multi had been the more succesful ones in stable configurations, though my HTT link liked 4x most of times (1100-1200Mhz works pretty well for me and faster than any 3x value, even with 325 of FSB, i also reached levels of 1300 but i think it's simply too high and not that stable)
> 
> Solaris17 i'll do one simple thing, aim the principal voltages on the BIOS to an almost desired level and set the FSB at 200 and multi at 16x ... then let Autoclock from AMD Overdrive to do the job, for me worked 100% reaching the top speeds that my CPU can run ... after that i just needed some more tweakings since i was not using the 16x multi. I tell you, with 1,47V@CPU, 1.40V@HT Voltage, 1.16V@NB and 2.20V@RAM (4-4-4-12-15-2T) ... autoclock took me to 3580Mhz ... with 1,58V@CPU, 1.50V@HT Voltage, 1.22@NB and 2.30V@RAM ... overdrive also stopped at 3580, and it's 100% real, my CPU won't run stable at 3,6 and it's pretty hard at 3,58 too ... but 3,56-3,57 is full stable at 1.49-1.50V
> 
> ...



so what should i put cpu core at in bios? i set it at 1.525 and than i boot and i go back into the bios and its set at 1.525 but in the HW monitor it reads 1.55v.....sounds like the diff is pretty extreme..


----------



## SirKeldon (Apr 28, 2008)

Damn, i have to confess i've been lucky on voltage readings, CPU-Z, HW Monitor and Everest always reported me the voltages i was setting on the BIOS, i had some issues with the voltages though, when i set a "in between" voltage as 1.50 the BIOS will start at 1.488V and will achieve 1.5 just when needed, same thing in 1.5125 ... sometimes 1.50, sometimes 1.52 ... but on some  voltages as 1.4750 or 1.5250 it maintains stable all the way, same voltage permanently.

Talking about speed, i've always started with low low voltages (on 1.22V my CPU was stable at stock settings) and i've been able to boot and play for hours at CSS @ 3,57 with just 1.44V ... but when hard multitasking system crashed ... and i figured out my stable voltage after many stability tests, it was 1.52V as can be seen here

If your BIOS is adding 0.250V to the voltage i'll place the following settings:

- CPU Voltage: 1.5V (considering the issue)
- HT Voltage: 1.4V
- RAM Voltage: 2.2V (timings to 4-4-4-12-2T on a 667Mhz divider as i see your settings)
- CPU FSB: 215 (you achieved it so start with it)
- CPU Multi: 16x
- HT Multi: 5x
- Chipset voltage: Add 0.06-0.1 to default (i'm running 790FX at 1.16V, default is 1.10)

Then boot into Windows and start AMD Overdrive, go to Autoclock and simply click start as you keep an eye to the temps ... it will try to achieve the max clock of your CPU/memory doing internal stability tests to sure that clocking can be stable, that will give you a clear idea of how high your CPU can go with the voltage you're giving it, once done and passed some extra stability tests, i'll go further playing with the multi and the memory.



ps: Autoclock of AMD Overdrive never worked for me on a different multi than 16x, i just use it to see how high my CPU can clock.


----------



## Maxamp00 (Apr 28, 2008)

Solaris17 said:


> so what should i put cpu core at in bios? i set it at 1.525 and than i boot and i go back into the bios and its set at 1.525 but in the HW monitor it reads 1.55v.....sounds like the diff is pretty extreme..



I have the same issue thats why I put it at 1.47 in my bios, My nb-sb is at 1.40 I will verify when I get home.


----------



## SirKeldon (Apr 28, 2008)

As far as i can see NB-SB Voltage it's my HT Voltage, right??


----------



## Solaris17 (Apr 28, 2008)

were do you adjust ram timings ib this board? got it used so i have no idea....im running bios 1903

i cant use amd over drive...when i click on auto clock it wont let me run it its all grayee out.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Apr 29, 2008)

Well I have managed to reach 3555Mhz with 1.500 Volts using 237x15. Played Crysis for about 2 Hours everything fine, currently testing stabilty with Overdrive, been running it for a while while surfing the net seems fine.


----------



## eyetac (Apr 30, 2008)

hey guys
been following this thread for a while.
been messing around with my cpu at home trying to get similar speeds to you guys.


the most stable i've been able to get it is 3360 with a 210 fsb and 16x multi..
ram running auto at 5-5-5-15-21

does increasing the HT and SB voltage make a difference, i dont wanna blow my board :/

i did get it running at 3405 quite stable, but 3dm06 ran even slower than stock speeds..

Specs:
6400+ BE
4GB Super Talent DDR2 800 OC Memory (dont have exact specs with me now)
MSI K9a2 Platinum
MSI HD3870X2

Thanks very much guys


----------



## fullinfusion (May 4, 2008)

well Monday my little Black buddy is showing up teeheehee... the little 9850 quad
Results of the o/c we be coming in later in the week..Dam Busy at work now...
Hey Sir the Calculation test you disable from what i see is a memory test...
I turn it off and the memory is kinda at idle... i turn it on and she runs rite up there..
And your HT north volt is just that... It's not north-south volt...
Hope that helps
And nice o/c Aphex!!!! SWEET!!!


----------



## fullinfusion (May 4, 2008)

Hey Eye you should bring up the HT volt... PPL often confuse instability with the cpu.. You should always bring up the HT volt when o/c'n... I'm running mine at 1.40 volt with no problems at all.


----------



## TunisEleven (May 4, 2008)

Hello everyone, im new, and i got mega questions. i cant get my processor to overclock more than like 50 mhz. wtf. ive read this thread thru and none of the settings work for more than 30 seconds. my specs are listed. if you have any suggestions and/or helpful tips, please o please lemme know. im new to overclocking but i just built my first system and wanna reach its potential. thanks mucho.


----------



## fullinfusion (May 4, 2008)

well id say your Psu is at fault... 500w just don't cut it with the Gpu you have installed, the Gpu takes up most of the power, and trying to o/c the processor just wont help matters much... But that's just my opinion..


----------



## TunisEleven (May 4, 2008)

thanks dude. ive been thinking that for a while, but i just wasnt sure. 

btw, whats a good wattage to get? also, i will eventually be going sli with my gfx cards. how high should i go?


----------



## eidairaman1 (May 4, 2008)

3.4GHz seems to be the highest those CPUs are going, the 5000+ BE seems to be able to do that and then some- with a few known to hit 4 GHz stabily.


----------



## SirKeldon (May 4, 2008)

fullinfusion, it's interesting what you say about the Calculation Test though for memory i just run MemTest86+ ... i keep it unchecked cause i read this on the wikipedia:



> # (Optional) Processor stability test, normally runs for one hour, can also be run for a minimum of 1 minute or a maximum of seven days, to identify whether the system becomes unstable for use after fine-tuning under full-loading condition. Tests include: integer (integer units) calculations and stack operations test for each processor core, floating-point (128-bit FPU) calculations test for each processor core, calculation test (Phenom processors only), MCA registers checking test



full link

Even it's meant to test memory, i should tell you that i test just the CPU with the Overdrive, and also a bit portion of RAM (cause it's always used) ... to test CPU and whole RAM besides memtest, i run games and then games + hard multitask to check they can work perfectly one with each other. Another good test it's a SuperPi 32M on each core with no calculation errors ... though the best one it's memtest86+ IMO


----------



## SirKeldon (May 4, 2008)

eidairaman1 said:


> 3.4GHz seems to be the highest those CPUs are going, the 5000+ BE seems to be able to do that and then some- with a few known to hit 4 GHz stabily.



The average OC of the 6400+ BE it's 3,51Ghz as it's reported to HWBot, i was able to hit and bench with 3,6Ghz (as some TPU buddies) and some guys took this CPU till 3.8-4 with a Phase (you can check HWBot too) ... what is true at least is that it's really hard to make it stable at 3.6 or more speed, even with a voltage of 1.6V ... so the stability limit for this chip seems to be 3.50-3.55 (depending on the chipset, how the mobo applies the voltage and a bit of patience) ... and you won't get more cause this is an EOL chip, sadly or not it's the true.



fullinfusion said:


> well id say your Psu is at fault... 500w just don't cut it with the Gpu you have installed, the Gpu takes up most of the power, and trying to o/c the processor just wont help matters much... But that's just my opinion..



I agree with fullinfusion, i owned a 500W PSU and trying to get more than 3,45 or upping the voltage more than 1.44 was a pain in the ass ... the 12V line was falling completely till levels of 11.8, after replacing it with a OCZ ModXStream 780W ... system is stable as a rock at 3,54Ghz even upping the voltage to 1.58-1.6 and with a extra video card clocked (i went to X-fire recently), 3 hard drives, 9 fans ... i know 500W should be enough but this 125W cpu seems to eat tons of watts on load when it's clocked ...

ps: sorry for the double post =\ ... and btw, i'm trying to get it stable at 3.54@1.47V and first tests (Overdrive for 8 hours and gaming test passed) are being good ... i'll keep you informed


----------



## TunisEleven (May 4, 2008)

im not expecting or even needing/wanting a big overclock, but i would love to have it around 3.4-3.5. that would be great.


----------



## fullinfusion (May 4, 2008)

just looking towards the future id go with a 850w Psu... I hear and read that Pc Power and cooling single 12 volt 60-65amp rail is a sweet choice
AS for 4Ghz... i hit it for about 7min then BOOm!!! BiG tyme crash lol....


----------



## Wile E (May 4, 2008)

TunisEleven said:


> thanks dude. ive been thinking that for a while, but i just wasnt sure.
> 
> btw, whats a good wattage to get? also, i will eventually be going sli with my gfx cards. how high should i go?



Depends on how much you want to spend. Overall wattage isn't the biggest consideration. There's no set standard for manufacturers to follow for wattage testing. For example, a 620W Corsair psu would be worlds better than a 750W Hiper. Give us a budget, and we can recommend a good psu.


----------



## fullinfusion (May 4, 2008)

I totally agree with Wile... I was running a cheapo psu that was rated at 500w but if you took a look at the spects it showed 300w continuous.. The Psu from Pc power and cooling is one im looking at.. The Silencer Crossfire 750w for example will run at 750w continuous at 40c @60amp and (825w Peek)
I am a firm believer in you only get what you pay for.


----------



## TunisEleven (May 5, 2008)

well, im looking around $100-$150. im really draining on cash. so yeah. ive looked at tigerdirect, newegg etc and i see some. but i dunno what brand or what. single vs dual rail, etc. kinda lost on the whole psu thing. lol. thanks for your guys' help.


----------



## AphexDreamer (May 5, 2008)

TunisEleven said:


> well, im looking around $100-$150. im really draining on cash. so yeah. ive looked at tigerdirect, newegg etc and i see some. but i dunno what brand or what. single vs dual rail, etc. kinda lost on the whole psu thing. lol. thanks for your guys' help.



Get one from PC Power and cooling if you can. They will last you a long time. Good quality.


----------



## Wile E (May 5, 2008)

I'd say the PCP&C Silencer 750 as well. It's $150 on Newegg, but has a $30 mail-in-rebate. $120 is a killer deal for that psu.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817703009


----------



## TunisEleven (May 5, 2008)

thanks so much guys. Wile, im deff. gonna order that next paycheck. looks sick. thanks alot. ill post my results in about a week or so. thanks again everyone.


----------



## fullinfusion (May 7, 2008)

Well PPL i've recieved my brand new shiny Amd 9850 black quad and have it installed..
I'm having one problem now.. when i boot up i get a msg saying DIMM(S) Checksum Error Detected.... WTH? it says hit DELETE to enter bios or F1 to continue... I hit F1 and windows opens up and runns without a problem... All the cpu core drivers installed good and i even updated the Bios.. Amd overdrive now works and it's just the Dimm checksum error thats driving me batty!
I removed all the dimms and re seated them with no avail... I removed two of them and am im duel channel mode and now there's no more Dimm checksum error...
What gives?
Does anyone know whats going on with this?


----------



## AphexDreamer (May 7, 2008)

fullinfusion said:


> Well PPL i've recieved my brand new shiny Amd 9850 black quad and have it installed..
> I'm having one problem now.. when i boot up i get a msg saying DIMM(S) Checksum Error Detected.... WTH? it says hit DELETE to enter bios or F1 to continue... I hit F1 and windows opens up and runns without a problem... All the cpu core drivers installed good and i even updated the Bios.. Amd overdrive now works and it's just the Dimm checksum error thats driving me batty!
> I removed all the dimms and re seated them with no avail... I removed two of them and am im duel channel mode and now there's no more Dimm checksum error...
> What gives?
> Does anyone know whats going on with this?



I think it might be a setting that you have enabled, maybe something having to do with the ECC feature. Try turning it on, off or change diffrent values. Your RAM might not even be ECC capable.


----------



## fullinfusion (May 7, 2008)

i didnt change anything... im running xms2 6400c4 corsair ram....
It didnt do it until i installed the new quad


----------



## AphexDreamer (May 7, 2008)

Check these threads here, they might give you a lil more insight.

http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?t=183422&highlight=M3A32-MVP

http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?t=185909&highlight=M3A32-MVP

http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?t=171582&highlight=M3A32-MVP

http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?t=186303&highlight=M3A32-MVP


----------



## fullinfusion (May 7, 2008)

1st result with a score in Mark06 of 15409
Just goto to compare and key up my system spec's and look for Fullinfusion
Thanks ill check it out now Aphex


----------



## fullinfusion (May 7, 2008)

No luck Aphex... i've changed a few things and still getting the same error


----------



## AphexDreamer (May 7, 2008)

fullinfusion said:


> No luck Aphex... i've changed a few things and still getting the same error



Sorry to hear that man. I'll tell you how it goes for me as soon as I order mine. 

Also 3ghz is preatty good OC, nice job.


----------



## fullinfusion (May 7, 2008)

Hey thanks Aphex... hitting 3ghz was a snap, did it the first time around and stable too, but i wouldn't use to auto clock as once it hits about 2.522 the program just locks and be sure to get the 1002 bios or the amd overdrive when started gives a msg saying no amd cpu detected..... the error i was having reguards to dimm checksum is a Bios based problem that Asus hasn't fixed properly yet... i just bypassed its msg setting in the bios and ran a few tests and every thing is running sweet...
I tell ya buddie that Gears of war rocks hard and after playing for an hour the highest all four cores hit was 50% haha the 6400 was 100% all the time... and im running the Phenom at stock speed while playing... just getting a feel for her before i start really playing around...
The bios changes a bit and also Amd Overdrive  with the quad installed (a few more options)
But for the money Aphex... Buy it, you wont be dissapointed...
AMD just keeps getting better and better


----------



## AphexDreamer (May 7, 2008)

fullinfusion said:


> Hey thanks Aphex... hitting 3ghz was a snap, did it the first time around and stable too, but i wouldn't use to auto clock as once it hits about 2.522 the program just locks and be sure to get the 1002 bios or the amd overdrive when started gives a msg saying no amd cpu detected..... the error i was having reguards to dimm checksum is a Bios based problem that Asus hasn't fixed properly yet... i just bypassed its msg setting in the bios and ran a few tests and every thing is running sweet...
> I tell ya buddie that Gears of war rocks hard and after playing for an hour the highest all four cores hit was 50% haha the 6400 was 100% all the time... and im running the Phenom at stock speed while playing... just getting a feel for her before i start really playing around...
> The bios changes a bit and also Amd Overdrive  with the quad installed (a few more options)
> But for the money Aphex... Buy it, you wont be dissapointed...
> AMD just keeps getting better and better



Wow sounds great, can't wait to get it.


----------



## fullinfusion (May 8, 2008)

Sweet Aphex now all we need is for SIR to upgrade also and have a pisn match lol...
This amd overdrive is awesome, i cant believe all the extra goodies that reviled once the quad is installed... and the calculation test works as it should... theres alot more stress components also reviled... ha my first o/c and it passed 3hrs of stress en at a top temp of 43c... @1.3152v
Daym i love this cpu!!! and i thought the black 6400 rocked... looking back at it now i musta been dreaming....


----------



## AphexDreamer (May 8, 2008)

Where did you buy yours from, Newegg?


----------



## fullinfusion (May 8, 2008)

na the local shop here in town ordered it in for me.


----------



## fullinfusion (May 8, 2008)

From watching this site
http://www.yougamers.com/benchmarkticker/
The Intel Q6600 is way behind the amd quad... Not bad for the Price to performance ratio hey.


----------



## AphexDreamer (May 9, 2008)

Well I just purchased my Phenom 9850 Black from this dude used for $160!! The thing is, he practicly didn't even use it, he got it and becuase his MB was crap or AM2 or something like that he "wasn't using it to its full potential" so he decided to stick to what he was using before. Got lucky I guess.

Anyways, how are your clocks proggressing, is the M3a32-MVP BIOS screwing up the clocks? Also During installation should I remove the 6400 Drivers first or what?

Man Im so excited, can't wait to get it.


----------



## fullinfusion (May 9, 2008)

Sweet man! i didnt remove the drivers... vista loaded the drivers automaticlly... and yeah the clocks sitting at 
and be sure to get the latest 1002 bios and set your cpu-nb ht link from auto and set it to 1.8ghz that gives the memory lots of bandwidth and keeps the ht link close to 2007mhz and you wont get any crashes... its a funny chip but getting the hang of it... Sweet chip


----------



## fullinfusion (May 9, 2008)

if you don't use the 1002 bios amd od wont work and im happy for ya finding a great chip...
I backed away from the 3.1GHz setting because temps were getting to high and untill i get H2O cooled i'll be sitting rite where I'm at... I know this chip will run fine at 3.5-3.6GHz using water but I'm looking into a cooling system that yields the best cooling for my system
Good luck and try my settings and let me know how they work.


----------



## AphexDreamer (May 9, 2008)

Yeah thanks man. I'll try it out. I already have the 1002 BIOS so I should be ok. Is it true that the M3A32-MVP will not allow the Chip to go higher than 3.0Ghz?


----------



## fullinfusion (May 9, 2008)

no ive had it at 3.1ghz


----------



## MKmods (May 17, 2008)

whats the max voltage for the 6400 Black? I just started to OC and got mine to 3.6, the temps seem ok.
I took out the DFI 590 and am using the Biostar 570 (10X easier to OC for me)

One other thing there dosent seem to be any prob running the 9600GTs on 8X PCI-E slots.


----------



## Wile E (May 17, 2008)

I wouldn't recommend anything above 1.5V for 24/7 use. Maybe 1.55V if you wanna push it a little.


----------



## MKmods (May 17, 2008)

if the temps are low is it ok? I think I am at the limit of my poor AC freezer, lol...


----------



## Wile E (May 17, 2008)

Even if the temps are low, at those voltages, current leakage still occurs in the cpu's transistors, degrading them over time.


----------



## MKmods (May 17, 2008)

thanks Wile E (I figured I would back it down when I smelled smoke)

Il keep it at 1.5


----------



## TieT (May 17, 2008)

Here is a pic of my stable config


----------



## eyetac (May 17, 2008)

Hi guys

hope you are all having a rad weekend

just a little question quickly

im currenty running at 3400mhz
FSB at 272, multi at 12.5
Mem timings are at 4.4.4.10.22
vcore at stock and ram voltage at 2.0v
system is runinng fine and stable.. but my avg fps is lower than when i run everything stock?!?
in amd overdrive, the benchmark utility gives me an overall 400 more points than stock, but the memory speed drops from +-2000, to 1500..

why would the system run slower when overclocked?
my mem is ddr2800 running at 1088mhz... surely thats a huge increase?

hope someone can enlighten me?!

thanks


----------



## Wile E (May 18, 2008)

eyetac said:


> Hi guys
> 
> hope you are all having a rad weekend
> 
> ...


1088MHz 4-4-4-12 ram? Your ram probably needs more voltage. I bet they're not actually stable at those speeds and timings.


----------



## TieT (May 18, 2008)

when u run @ FSB 272 youre ram timings are 1008 not 1088

besides ddr2 800 cant be oc'd  so far with stock voltage
ddr 2 1066 runs @ 2.3V


----------



## Wile E (May 18, 2008)

TieT said:


> when u run @ FSB 272 youre ram timings are 1008 not 1088
> 
> besides ddr2 800 cant be oc'd  so far with stock voltage
> ddr 2 1066 runs @ 2.3V



Not all 1066Mhz ram runs at 2.3V. Mine runs 1066 at 2.1V. 1200Mhz at 2.2V


----------



## TieT (May 18, 2008)

Wile E said:


> Not all 1066Mhz ram runs at 2.3V. Mine runs 1066 at 2.1V. 1200Mhz at 2.2V




my bad CORSAIR runs @ 2.3


----------



## eyetac (May 18, 2008)

hey guys

here is what im running at...
seems stable so far... but like i said.. my AMD overdrive memory score has dropped even tho the memory is running faster and 3dm06 score drops +-800 pts

any ideas as to why?

according to my bios, the mem is at 1088.. is it actually at 970?
485 x 2?

sorry, im kinda new to modern overclocking..
the last pc i overclocked were there amazing xp1700's that could clock to xp2600 speeds 

any guidance would be appreciate..

just wanna say thanks to fullinfusion for helping me out and starting this thread


----------



## TieT (May 18, 2008)

eyetac said:


> hey guys
> 
> here is what im running at...
> seems stable so far... but like i said.. my AMD overdrive memory score has dropped even tho the memory is running faster and 3dm06 score drops +-800 pts
> ...



yea i see youre ram is running @ 485.8
485.8 x 2 = 971.6

what kind of mobo do you use ?


----------



## eyetac (May 18, 2008)

aah ok my bad, sorry dude


its an msi k9a2 platinum (bios 1.4 - latest)


----------



## eyetac (May 18, 2008)

is running 272 fsb in any way bad for my ram?

should i perhaps drop fsb and up multi?


----------



## TieT (May 18, 2008)

hmm

One question ,what ram do you use ? ocz , corsair,...

I would drop the fsb to 260 and up the multi to 13 
also up the ram voltage a little not more then 0.20
maybe also the vcore, you need to do some tests first to see if its necessary


and see where it goes from there

i have a stable oc of 270fsb with 1.5V Vcore
but i use corsair dd2 1066Mhz @ 2.3V
greetz


----------



## eidairaman1 (May 18, 2008)

depends on the clock speed, timings, and voltage of the ram.


----------



## SirKeldon (May 18, 2008)

*3,54Ghz 100% stable @ 1.49V*

After two weeks testing my rig at a lower voltage since the summer is next to come (i downgraded from 1.52) ... i found stability at 1.47V during one week doing all but failed with the F@H SMP client (100% cpu) & Counter Strike Source at the same time, i upgraded a notch till 1.49 and it's 100% stable again.

Stability tests done (295x12 - HTT Link 4x - Ram divisor of 6 ~ 3540Mhz - 1180Mhz - 1180Mhz)

- 8 Hours AMD Overdrive Stability Test (with Calculation Test enabled)
- All night 3DMark 06 in loop test
- Gaming for several hours (with video cards overclocked)
- wPrime 1024M 1.62 + wPrime 1024M 1.55
- F@H SMP Client for several hours
- F@H SMP Client + Counter Strike Source (with video cards overclocked)
- 24/7 use succesfully for more than a week w/o troubles, freezes or BSOD's

Voltages used:

- CPU Voltage: 1.488V
- RAM Voltage: 2.30V
- RAM Timings: 5-5-5-15-20-2T 
- HyperThreading Voltage (NB-SB): 1.40V
- Core/PCI-e Voltage (Northbridge): 1.18V (but was stable at 1.16V)
- NB PCIE PLL Voltage: 2.1V

I'm adding a screenshot of a hot day (26-27ºC of ambient temperature) when i was testing the F@H + CSS, i folded for 3 hours and then started the monitor to check the max temperature for the fold+gaming, global CPU socket never went over 44ºC ... though i think my mobo still runs hot sometimes, i was used to 24-27ºC not 33ºC, anyway, it's a good result: 






Idle temps on cores use to be 31-35ºC/25-30ºC depending on the ambient temperature that can vary from 22 to 26ºC

Hope this help to anothers, good luck with the OC


----------



## fullinfusion (May 18, 2008)

SirKeldon said:


> After two weeks testing my rig at a lower voltage since the summer is next to come (i downgraded from 1.52) ... i found stability at 1.47V during one week doing all but failed with the F@H SMP client (100% cpu) & Counter Strike Source at the same time, i upgraded a notch till 1.49 and it's 100% stable again.
> 
> Stability tests done (295x12 - HTT Link 4x - Ram divisor of 6 ~ 3540Mhz - 1180Mhz - 1180Mhz)
> 
> ...



very nice SIR.... Very NICE!!!! nice setup...


----------



## TieT (May 18, 2008)

SirKeldon said:


> After two weeks testing my rig at a lower voltage since the summer is next to come (i downgraded from 1.52) ... i found stability at 1.47V during one week doing all but failed with the F@H SMP client (100% cpu) & Counter Strike Source at the same time, i upgraded a notch till 1.49 and it's 100% stable again.
> 
> Stability tests done (295x12 - HTT Link 4x - Ram divisor of 6 ~ 3540Mhz - 1180Mhz - 1180Mhz)
> 
> ...



nice man ,... very nice


----------



## SirKeldon (May 18, 2008)

Thanks to both of you, really 

I wish i could run it 24/7 at 3,6Ghz - 1200Mhz - 1200Mhz ... but every thing i try seems to be unuseful and it's pretty sick ... totally stable at 3,54-1180-1180 with tiny voltages and the 3,6 setup seems impossible with any voltage i try, it's just a bump of 60-20-20 Mhz and i can't stabilize it, BSOD after BSOD when running F@H or any "number cruncher" ... if any OC guru wants to help me, i'm opened to suggestions though i'm happy of the OC i reached too



ps: I forgot to mention my "Auto Xpress" BIOS option was "on" for these last two weeks which means a PCI-E Express Frequency at 125Mhz ... but it's not like changing it manually, my Hard Disks didn't had any fail and neither CD's or DVD's ... this option it's specially designed by AMD and i suppose it just ups the frequency for the video cards suring the system stability, i also read that it's useful for a CPU & Memory performance boost ... at least, worked flawless for me


----------



## eyetac (May 18, 2008)

nice going sir!
thats pretty badass! are you running watercooling?


are you guys getting huge performance increases with these high fsb overclocks with low multiplier..
i've sorta come to the conclusion that these AMD chips like multi ALOT more than FSB increase

if i leave my Mutliplier at 16x and push the fsb to say 15, i get a significant jump in games performance and benchmarks over stock and over a high multiplier and low multiplier..

i found that sure, you can get a high clock when the FSB is pushed and the multi is lowered, but the performance just doesnt really go anywhere?!
or am i just being a retard and doing something wrong?

struggling to keep it stable at 215x16, 4.4.4.15
=/

My ram is Supertalent DDR2 800 CL4..


----------



## SirKeldon (May 18, 2008)

Yes eyetac, i'm watercooled, my 6400+ liked to run hot hot ... and i thought doing this inversion for this overclocking and future ones too about 2 months ago ... and sincerely i'm so so so happy,  load temps are a miracle =)

For the other question, talking just about my chip ... he always loved high FSB's as well as high HTT links, the performance was a lot better in every thing i did at the same speed with high multi's ... besides that, with lower multis you can overclock more the RAM since the dividers will be smaller ... and if memory is stable that will give you clearly more performance, for sure.

The only odd thing to run a higher FSB with low multi is the voltage needed for the CPU, most of times will require one or two notches more that the same speed with a higher multiplier. Also take care at the voltage of the RAM ... if you overclock it, you'll need to add some volts too.

About the clock speeds, i think you'll get the same "top" speed with high multi's than with low ones ... the performance is better since all the rest is extra-overclocked as well ... and also the depth of the main bus is bigger, but that's all.

=)


----------



## Wile E (May 19, 2008)

eyetac said:


> nice going sir!
> thats pretty badass! are you running watercooling?
> 
> 
> ...


Try upping your ram volts by .1V when OCed.


----------



## Whef (Dec 23, 2008)

I realize this thread is very old, but I just want to mention how much all of you helped me. I never could have overclocked my 6400+ black edition to 3.45 GHz without any of you. I'm stably running at 1.47V. I created this account just so I could thank everyone here, I really really appreciate it.


----------



## Wile E (Dec 23, 2008)

Whef said:


> I realize this thread is very old, but I just want to mention how much all of you helped me. I never could have overclocked my 6400+ black edition to 3.45 GHz without any of you. I'm stably running at 1.47V. I created this account just so I could thank everyone here, I really really appreciate it.


You're very welcome. And welcome to tpu. Hope you stick around and learn more.


----------



## Whef (Dec 23, 2008)

Noes! I get BSOD's on 3DMark06 (although Prime95 checks out good). I have a feeling this might have to do something with the amount of voltage I'm putting into my RAM, except I don't know how many volts my current RAM is. CPU-Z doesn't show me. Any ideas?

Thanks.


----------



## Whef (Dec 23, 2008)

Whoops, sorry about that. I found it. It's under the SPD tab.


----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 23, 2008)

Whef said:


> Noes! I get BSOD's on 3DMark06 (although Prime95 checks out good). I have a feeling this might have to do something with the amount of voltage I'm putting into my RAM, except I don't know how many volts my current RAM is. CPU-Z doesn't show me. Any ideas?
> 
> Thanks.


i dont trust Prime for stressing... i've heard it can fry the mobo..... if you have Amd over drive use that for stressing... just un click the calculation tab before you start the test... it's more for testing a quad... and just give your ram a +1 click to the volts and see how it works for ya... good luck


----------



## Whef (Dec 23, 2008)

fullinfusion said:


> i dont trust Prime for stressing... i've heard it can fry the mobo..... if you have Amd over drive use that for stressing... just un click the calculation tab before you start the test... it's more for testing a quad... and just give your ram a +1 click to the volts and see how it works for ya... good luck



Okay, thanks for the advice. I do have AMD OverDrive.

Also, I bumped up my RAMs voltage to 1.9 from 1.8 and now it's working better, but it still BSODs while running FarCry 2 or Crysis. I think it's just because my RAM is really HORRIBLE. Oh well, I'm buying some new 4GBs in a few days. Thanks.


----------



## Mrkwhlr2 (Dec 27, 2008)

I Have My multiplyer at x15
Bus speed at 225

For the life of me I cannot get my bios to save the voltage to 1.4 or anything that I try and set it to.

After I set the voltage and hit F10 to save settings in bios, I fire up CPU-z and my core voltage is at 1.280 no matter what I do.

I am trying to set a 230 bus speed and I am thinking the voltage is holding me back.

any suggestions?


----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 27, 2008)

Mrkwhlr2 said:


> I Have My multiplyer at x15
> Bus speed at 225
> 
> For the life of me I cannot get my bios to save the voltage to 1.4 or anything that I try and set it to.
> ...


when you go back into the bios what does the voltage say?


----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 27, 2008)

Whef said:


> Okay, thanks for the advice. I do have AMD OverDrive.
> 
> Also, I bumped up my RAMs voltage to 1.9 from 1.8 and now it's working better, but it still BSODs while running FarCry 2 or Crysis. I think it's just because my RAM is really HORRIBLE. Oh well, I'm buying some new 4GBs in a few days. Thanks.


cool... keep us updated mate. 
one other thing did you loosen up the memory timings a bit also? that also helps out poor ram


----------



## Whef (Dec 27, 2008)

Mrkwhlr2 said:


> I Have My multiplyer at x15
> Bus speed at 225
> 
> For the life of me I cannot get my bios to save the voltage to 1.4 or anything that I try and set it to.
> ...



When you save the changes and your computer shuts down does it start back up succesfully on it's own? My computer takes like 5 seconds to start back up and I was trying to press the power button again cuasing it to have a failed boot and it resets it to defaults on some settings or some whatnot like that.

Also, I'll keep you updated on the RAM and try loosing up the memory timings while I'm at it. Thanks!


----------



## Mrkwhlr2 (Dec 27, 2008)

fullinfusion said:


> when you go back into the bios what does the voltage say?



1.400 volts


----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 27, 2008)

Mrkwhlr2 said:


> 1.400 volts


weird.... try going into hardware monitor in the bios and see if there is an option to change the limit of the cpu voltage... Just a shot in the dark man...


----------



## Mrkwhlr2 (Dec 27, 2008)

In the bios/JumperFree Configuration

AI Tuning - Manual
CPU Freq - 225
PCIE Clock - Auto
DDR2 Voltage Control - Auto
CPU Voltage - 1.4000v (but still indicates 1.280 in cpu-z)
CPU Mult - 15x

CPU Voltage gives me the option to apply the following: 0.8000v all the way up to 1.5625v. I am assuming this is the correct area to apply the voltage. I was trying for 1.4v to start with due to previous post suggestions.

In the advanced Voltage Control CPU/Chipset HT Voltage is automatically set to 1.20v
Chipset Core Voltage is set to 1.4v
Chipset Standby Core Voltage 1.4v
Chipset PCI-E Voltage 1.5v
CPU Vcore Offset Voltage Disabled.

should any of the above be the culprit?

I think I am going to get a 9850??


----------



## Mrkwhlr2 (Dec 27, 2008)

fullinfusion said:


> weird.... try going into hardware monitor in the bios and see if there is an option to change the limit of the cpu voltage... Just a shot in the dark man...



Hardware monitor:
Vcore voltage 1.43v _the only option is to 'ignored"_
3.3v Voltage 3.38v
5v Voltage 5.10v
12v Voltage 12.43v


----------



## Mrkwhlr2 (Dec 27, 2008)

What is the Vcore voltage anyway...


----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 27, 2008)

Mrkwhlr2 said:


> What is the Vcore voltage anyway...


thats the cpu core voltage...
hang on ill link this thread to a buddie... he might have an idea


----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 27, 2008)

Mrkwhlr2 said:


> In the bios/JumperFree Configuration
> 
> AI Tuning - Manual
> CPU Freq - 225
> ...


CPU Vcore offset voltage... ENABLE IT and see if you can go higher
and also go to Cpuid and d/l the latest cpuid


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 27, 2008)

*@ Mrkwhlr2*

Hi there buddy see your fairly new here so first off welcome to TPU.

Now down to business.  Do you have eveyrthing like power saving features and cool & quiet disabled?  If you can possibly get us some pictures of your setting in the BIOS that will help tremendously!


----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 27, 2008)

does your mobo support 140w?
if so id forget the 9850 and get the Phenom II 940


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 27, 2008)

fullinfusion said:


> does your mobo support 140w?
> if so id forget the 9850 and get the Phenom II 940



9850 is 125w though...


----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 27, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> 9850 is 125w though...


yeah but if the mobo supports 140w than my as well take advantage of getting the P II since it's not going to cost much more then the 9850...
Thats if he wants to keep up with the times lol..


----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 27, 2008)

lol.... i just noticed your Avatar pic CP.... you and your chicken patties lmao!!!


----------



## Mrkwhlr2 (Dec 27, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> *@ Mrkwhlr2*
> 
> Hi there buddy see your fairly new here so first off welcome to TPU.
> 
> Now down to business.  Do you have eveyrthing like power saving features and cool & quiet disabled?  If you can possibly get us some pictures of your setting in the BIOS that will help tremendously!




cool and quiet is disabled.


----------



## Mrkwhlr2 (Dec 27, 2008)

fullinfusion said:


> yeah but if the mobo supports 140w than my as well take advantage of getting the P II since it's not going to cost much more then the 9850...
> Thats if he wants to keep up with the times lol..




My Asus m2n sli deluxe will only support up to the 9850, and that will require a bios upgrade.


----------



## Mrkwhlr2 (Dec 27, 2008)

fullinfusion said:


> CPU Vcore offset voltage... ENABLE IT and see if you can go higher
> and also go to Cpuid and d/l the latest cpuid



i have CPU-Z 1.49


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 27, 2008)

Mrkwhlr2 said:


> i have CPU-Z 1.49



can you get us a few pics of your BIOS?


----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 27, 2008)

Mrkwhlr2 said:


> My Asus m2n sli deluxe will only support up to the 9850, and that will require a bios upgrade.


ok thats easy enough 

The Phenom 9850-9950 will be a great choice for ya than!
there both 125w proc's
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819103291

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819103249


----------



## Mrkwhlr2 (Dec 28, 2008)

Will I see much of an improvement or performance gain upgrading to the 9850/9950? This would be my limit and the end of the rope for my board etc.

I game most of the time. I benchmark a few times a year when I get bored, just to see if I can blow stuff up.

I ended up throwing 1.5+volts at my chip yesterday, it held stable at 230 with a 15 multi.

My CPU-z indicated a 1.4+ voltage, so it is saving my setting from the bios, but just not showing correctly in CPU-Z.

Thanks for all the help fellas!


----------



## Mrkwhlr2 (Dec 28, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> can you get us a few pics of your BIOS?



Not ignoring you Chicken Patty, I am a tad bit on the lazy side... :-(

My bios is pretty straight forward for my board.... I think I figured out that it is allowing me to throw some more juice to the proc, it's just the CPU-Z is not translating it as being the correct amount *shrug*


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 28, 2008)

Mrkwhlr2 said:


> Not ignoring you Chicken Patty, I am a tad bit on the lazy side... :-(
> 
> My bios is pretty straight forward for my board.... I think I figured out that it is allowing me to throw some more juice to the proc, it's just the CPU-Z is not translating it as being the correct amount *shrug*



dont worry, its ok, I Get like that too!  I went from an x2 to a Phenom and I had a smile one on my face for about two weeks   I think thats all I need to say.


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Dec 28, 2008)

congrats on hitting that clock.


----------

